# Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?



## kxxxkfxx (3. November 2011)

Schuppentier schrieb:


> Da geb ich Dir zu 200% recht!!! #6 Das würde aber bedeuten, dass sich alle Angler für die Sache interessieren und handeln und das seh ich leider nicht. Die werden erst alle wach, wenn wir 12 Monate im Jahr für alle Fischarten Schonzeit haben und sie dann trotz dessen noch das Doppelte für einen Angelerlaubnisschein zahlen müssten!!! :q


 
Ich habe da eine etwas andere Sicht drauf. Meiner Meinung nach findet diese Verfilzung nur dann statt, wenn Organisationen zu groß und damit unübersichtlich werden.
Hier in Bayern gibt es kleinere und größere Vereine, die einen teuer (z.B. 500 € Eintritt + 120 € Jahresbeitrag) mit sehr schönen Gewässern, die anderen nicht ganz so teuer (z.B. 200 € Eintritt + 80 € Jahresbeitrag) und mit Abstrichen bei den Gewässern. Und dann gibt es die Verbandsgewässer, für die man sich als Mitglied in einem lokalen Verein Jahreskarten für ca. 40 € holen kann.

Resultat: Übersichtliche Strukturen und jeder Verein ist bemüht, vernünftige Angelbedingungen zu erhalten (was einerseits guten Besatz, andererseits aber auch guten Schutz der Fische bedingt. Hier endet die Schonzeit für Raubfische Ende Juli).

Wir brauchen weder den VDSF, den DAV noch sonst einen Überverein. Packt die Sachen regional an: Sich organisieren, Geld einsammeln, Gewässer pachten und fertig.

Ich stamme aus der Lausitz und mich packt jedesmal die Wut wenn ich sehe, wie wenig Engagement die Angler dort bei der Gestaltung ihrer Gewässer an den Tag legen.
Beispiel Neiße: Kein Besatzkonzept, keine Hege, nix. Resultat: Mickriger Fischstand. Aus dem Fluss würde jeder gut geführte Verein ein Fischparadies machen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2011)

*AW: VANT Thüringen: Anonymer Brief an die Redaktion*

So`n Quark!#d

Dann wird die Masse der Angler ausgesperrt, zum Vorteil einiger weniger Mitglieder des ansässigen Vereins.#t


----------



## Schuppentier (3. November 2011)

*AW: VANT Thüringen: Anonymer Brief an die Redaktion*

@krickfan

Hast mich falsch verstanden, es geht mir nicht um die Gewässer, es geht mir darum, dass sich die Masse der Angler (leider) nicht für das interessiert, was die Verbände tun oder oft auch nicht tun.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (3. November 2011)

*AW: VANT Thüringen: Anonymer Brief an die Redaktion*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So`n Quark!#d
> 
> Dann wird die Masse der Angler ausgesperrt, zum Vorteil einiger weniger Mitglieder des ansässigen Vereins.#t


 
Das ist in den "alten Bundesländern" seit Jahrzehnten gelebte Praxis und funktioniert gut. Mir genügt es jedenfalls, im Umkreis um meinen Wohnort gute Angelgewässer zur Verfügung zu haben, für die ich auch mit den anderen Vereinsmitgliedern Verantwortung für Hege und Pflege trage. Im Urlaub muss ich mich halt umschauen, ob/wo Tageskarten von Vereinen angeboten werden.

Ist doch bei der Jagd genau die gleiche Situation.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2011)

*AW: VANT Thüringen: Anonymer Brief an die Redaktion*

Mir (und vielen anderen Anglern) reicht es eben nicht immer nur ein(oder zwei, drei) Gewässer zu beangeln.
In erreichbarer Nähe(unter 1h Fahrt) habe ich hier -zig Gewässer und müsste mir etliche Karten kaufen oder in sämtliche Vereine eintreten.
Da wäre erstens ein pers. finanzieller Supergau und zweitens unsozial. 
Es würde nämlich darauf hinauslaufen, dass sich in einigen Vereinen besser situierte Angler zusammenschließen und die besten, resp. ertragreichsten, Gewässer pachten würden.

Für die weniger gut betuchten Angler blieben nur die schlechteren Gewässer.

|abgelehn




.


----------



## ivo (3. November 2011)

*AW: VANT Thüringen: Anonymer Brief an die Redaktion*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mir (und vielen anderen Anglern) reicht es eben nicht immer nur ein(oder zwei, drei) Gewässer zu beangeln.
> In erreichbarer Nähe(unter 1h Fahrt) habe ich hier -zig Gewässer und müsste mir etliche Karten kaufen oder in sämtliche Vereine eintreten.
> Da wäre erstens ein pers. finanzieller Supergau und zweitens unsozial.
> Es würde nämlich darauf hinauslaufen, dass sich in einigen Vereinen besser situierte Angler zusammenschließen und die besten, resp. ertragreichsten, Gewässer pachten würden.
> ...



Du suchst eine Lsg? *Gewässerfonds!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2011)

*AW: VANT Thüringen: Anonymer Brief an die Redaktion*



> Ist hier sowieso OT . . .


So isses...


----------



## Dunraven (3. November 2011)

*AW: VANT Thüringen: Anonymer Brief an die Redaktion*



krickfan schrieb:


> Das ist in den "alten Bundesländern" seit Jahrzehnten gelebte Praxis und funktioniert gut. Mir genügt es jedenfalls, im Umkreis um meinen Wohnort gute Angelgewässer zur Verfügung zu haben, für die ich auch mit den anderen Vereinsmitgliedern Verantwortung für Hege und Pflege trage. Im Urlaub muss ich mich halt umschauen, ob/wo Tageskarten von Vereinen angeboten werden.
> 
> Ist doch bei der Jagd genau die gleiche Situation.



Du nimmst ausgerechnet das anglerfeindlichste im Westen als gutes Beispiel? Gerade Bayern ist doch seit Jahrzehnten das Paradebeispiel für Verfilzung und anglerfeindliche Organisation. An die guten Gewässer kommst Du wenn Du einen Vater, Opa, Onkel, Vetter, ect. im Verein hast und gut Kohle, denn die Warteliste ist lang und der Preis exklusiv. Also hilft nur Geld und beziehungen damit Du an die Reihe kommt wenn einer weg stirbt, und nicht der Neffe vom Mitglied X das mit dem Vorsitzenden gut kann. 

Und 200 Euro Eintritt finde ich sehr teuer statt nicht so teuer. 
Ich kann jetzt nur über Jahrzehntelang gelebte West Praxis sprechen, und die ist das wir seit vielen Jahren den Jahresbeitrag stabil auf 50 Euro für Männer haben (haben den damals von 36 Euro auf diese hohe Summe erhöht) und der Eintritt liegt bei 50 Euro für Erwachsene (Jugendliche und Kinder keiner). Frauen zahlen 35 Euro und Jugendliche 20 Euro Beitrag. Dazu gibt es aktuell 155 Gewässer die befischt werden dürfen (Tendenz steigend da immer wieder Baggerseen dazu gekauft werden, 2 oder 3 sind noch nicht freigegeben aber auch schon gekauft), wer Mitglied werden will braucht keine Aufnahmeliste abwarten, Gastkarten sind nicht beschränkt und kosten 6 Euro der Tag, günstiger wenn man Wochenkarten, ect. nimmt. Ich habe damit im Umkreis bis teilweise 60 Km (lebe halt an einem Rand des Gebietes) gute Gewässer für die meine Vereinskollegen und ich die Verantwortung für die Hege und Pflege tragen. Wir haben eine eigene Hechtbrutanstalt und ziehen Karpfenlarven hoch, Zander fallen durch die Bewässerung unserer Teiche mit Kanalwasser automatisch dabei ab (Laich/Larven vom natürlichen Bestand werden mit dem Frischwasser in die Teiche mit gepumpt) anderen Besatz kaufen wir noch dazu.

Auch gelebte West Praxis seit knapp 100 Jahren.
Es geht also auch anders erfolgreich. Von daher finde ich es komisch sich damit zu brüsten das man Angler mit Wartelisten und hohen Preisen von den Gewässern abhält und spielt wer bietet mehr für das Gewässer dessen Pachtvertrag abläuft. 

Dazu kommen noch Mitbefischungsrechte für einige Streckenabschnitte die wir bei zwei Nachbarvereinen haben und die sie bei uns haben. Da werden die Strecken geteilt, die dürfen X Km von unserer befischen, wir X von derer. Ich glaube in Bayern gibt es sowas auch, nur wird da nicht geteilt sondern der eine Verein darf vom einen Ufer aus fischen, der andere vom anderen und beide neiden sich die Fänge und zahlen dafür.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (3. November 2011)

*AW: VANT Thüringen: Anonymer Brief an die Redaktion*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Du nimmst ausgerechnet das anglerfeindlichste im Westen als gutes Beispiel? Gerade Bayern ist doch seit Jahrzehnten das Paradebeispiel für Verfilzung und anglerfeindliche Organisation. An die guten Gewässer kommst Du wenn Du einen Vater, Opa, Onkel, Vetter, ect. im Verein hast und gut Kohle, denn die Warteliste ist lang und der Preis exklusiv. Also hilft nur Geld und beziehungen damit Du an die Reihe kommt wenn einer weg stirbt, und nicht der Neffe vom Mitglied X das mit dem Vorsitzenden gut kann.



Stimmt so überhaupt nicht. Es gibt tatsächlich eine ganze Reihe Vereine, die niemanden mehr aufnehmen (sind meist die preisgünstigen), aber genauso viele, die dies gern tun. Ich stamme aus den neuen Bundesländern, nix Beziehungen, und habe sofort einen guten Verein gefunden. 



Dunraven schrieb:


> Und 200 Euro Eintritt finde ich sehr teuer statt nicht so teuer.
> Ich kann jetzt nur über Jahrzehntelang gelebte West Praxis sprechen, und  die ist das wir seit vielen Jahren den Jahresbeitrag stabil auf 50 Euro  für Männer haben (haben den damals von 36 Euro auf diese hohe Summe  erhöht) und der Eintritt liegt bei 50 Euro für Erwachsene (Jugendliche  und Kinder keiner). Frauen zahlen 35 Euro und Jugendliche 20 Euro  Beitrag. Dazu gibt es aktuell 155 Gewässer die befischt werden dürfen  (Tendenz steigend da immer wieder Baggerseen dazu gekauft werden, 2 oder  3 sind noch nicht freigegeben aber auch schon gekauft), wer Mitglied  werden will braucht keine Aufnahmeliste abwarten, Gastkarten sind nicht  beschränkt und kosten 6 Euro der Tag, günstiger wenn man Wochenkarten,  ect. nimmt. Ich habe damit im Umkreis bis teilweise 60 Km (lebe halt an  einem Rand des Gebietes) gute Gewässer für die meine Vereinskollegen und  ich die Verantwortung für die Hege und Pflege tragen. Wir haben eine  eigene Hechtbrutanstalt und ziehen Karpfenlarven hoch, Zander fallen  durch die Bewässerung unserer Teiche mit Kanalwasser automatisch dabei  ab (Laich/Larven vom natürlichen Bestand werden mit dem Frischwasser in  die Teiche mit gepumpt) anderen Besatz kaufen wir noch dazu.



Man kann natürlich auch Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen, sprich Norddeutschland mit Bayern. Ich lebe seit 1992 in Mittelfranken und die Einwohnerzahl des damaligen Dorfes hat sich mittlerweile von 4600 auf 9700 erhöht. Im diesjährigen Fischereikurs unseres Vereins sitzen 210 Leute, in ganz Bayern ca. 12.000. Bayern boomt.

Die Anzahl der Angler in Bayern steigt stetig. Dieses Problem habt ihr da oben ganz einfach nicht. Trotzdem haben wir gute Gewässer, müssen dafür aber auch einiges investieren.

Und dann musst Du hier unten mal die Gehälter mit denen bei euch vergleichen. Da relativiert sich dann einiges.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (3. November 2011)

*AW: VANT Thüringen: Anonymer Brief an die Redaktion*

Was mich schon interessieren würde: 'Wie gut fängt man in den Gewässern in der fast jeder fischen darf ? ( wirklich ohne Hintergedanken gefragt ).
Oder ist es so wie krickfan andeutet, dass der Angeldruck nicht so hoch ist ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. November 2011)

*AW: VANT Thüringen: Anonymer Brief an die Redaktion*

Man fängt gut.

An einem Gewässer mehr am anderen weniger. Je nach natürlichem Fischaufkommen und vor allem den Voraussetzungen dafür(Rückzugsgebiete, Größe, Laichmöglichkeiten etc. pp. blabla . . .).


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2011)

Da im Thread um den VANT/anonymen Brief wieder mal Offtopic diskutiert wurde, habe ich diesen Thread hier aufgemacht, um die entsprechenden Beiträge passend verschiében zu können.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (4. November 2011)

*AW: VANT Thüringen: Anonymer Brief an die Redaktion*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Was mich schon interessieren würde: 'Wie gut fängt man in den Gewässern in der fast jeder fischen darf ? ( wirklich ohne Hintergedanken gefragt ).
> Oder ist es so wie krickfan andeutet, dass der Angeldruck nicht so hoch ist ?


 
Ich kann da nur für den Norden sprechen und die Gewässer, die ich kenne.

Komischer weise ist es hier so, dass man in freien Gewässern ziemlich gut fängt, ganz ohne Besatz. Und was noch erstaunlicher ist, die Fische sind durchschnittlich in freien Gewässern viel größer.

Ich hege schon länger das Gefühl, dass die Vereinsgewässer vielerorts einen Überbesatz erfahren und dadurch die Fischgrößen leiden. Genau so habe ich es schon mitbekommen, das große Binnenseen, als sie noch von Berufsfischern befischt wurden, die nicht besetzten, einen guten Fischbestand hatten, mit Fischgrößen von klein bis ganz groß. Haben die Fischer aufgehört und der See wurde an Vereine zur Bewirtschaftung übergeben, die dann erst einmal nichts anderes zu tun hatten, als tüchtig zu bestzen, da brach das ganze ein. gefangen wurden zwar Massen an Fischen, doch die meisten waren nur knapp über den Mindestmaßen......

Zufall....? Ich glaube nicht.

Es ist eben so, das Mitglieder Beiträge bezahlen, dafür wollen sie viel fangen und dann wird eben nach Besatz gedrängt und nicht drauf geachtet, wieviel ein Gewässer trägt, sondern einfach nur reingehauen, Geld muss ja weg und die Mitglieder befriedigt werden.|kopfkrat


----------



## kati48268 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Ein spannendes und ernsthaftes Thema, das es verdient sachlich diskutiert zu werden.

Ich kann "beide Seiten" gut verstehen, denke das es sehr viel mit regionalen Bedingungen zu tun hat. Bevölkerungsarme & Gewässerreiche Regionen sind anders zu betrachten wie das Gegenteil.
Das persönliche Empfinden, wie man wo reingewachsen ist, welche Auswirkungen es auf einen persönlich hat, prägen vermutlich auch die Sichtweise.

Da ich selbst in einem "Dazwischen" (Großer Verein in dichtbesiedelter Region, aber auch verhältnismäßig viele, gute Vereinsgewässer) lebe, mich in meinem Verein sehr wohl fühle(!), fällt es mir recht schwer mich in einen anderen Angler in o.g. Regionen reinzuversetzen.


----------



## Dunraven (4. November 2011)

*AW: VANT Thüringen: Anonymer Brief an die Redaktion*



krickfan schrieb:


> Man kann natürlich auch Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen, sprich Norddeutschland mit Bayern. Ich lebe seit 1992 in Mittelfranken und die Einwohnerzahl des damaligen Dorfes hat sich mittlerweile von 4600 auf 9700 erhöht. Im diesjährigen Fischereikurs unseres Vereins sitzen 210 Leute, in ganz Bayern ca. 12.000. Bayern boomt.



Hm Äpfel mit Birnen?
Du hast Ost mit West verglichen und Dein Beispiel als typisch West verkauft. Ich habe nur klar gemacht das es nicht typisch West ist sondern das es im Westen auch andere, erfolgreiche, Struckturen gibt. Danke das Du es indirekt bestätigst, aber dann darfst Du auch nicht damit anfangen Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen und sagen Birnen sind typisch West. Hm 210 Leute. Bei uns im Kurs sind es Mitte 30, aber wir sind ja nur einer von ca. 9 Kursen die stattfinden und manche auch gleich wieder im Frühling. 



krickfan schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der Angler in Bayern steigt stetig. Dieses Problem habt ihr da oben ganz einfach nicht. Trotzdem haben wir gute Gewässer, müssen dafür aber auch einiges investieren.
> 
> Und dann musst Du hier unten mal die Gehälter mit denen bei euch vergleichen. Da relativiert sich dann einiges.



Wie kommst Du darauf das die bei uns nicht steigt?
Und ob Eure Gehälter das wirklich relativeren, da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Zumal es bei euch auch genug Arbeitslose gibt oder Leute die eben nicht viel verdienen. Und dann sollte man auch noch den Beitrag pro Gewässer mit hinein rechnen.  Bei uns bekommt man als erwachsener Mann für jeden Euro Beitrag mehr als 3 Gewässer, wieviele bei Euch? Dann können wir mal gerne schauen ob unterschiedliche Gehälter das rechtfertigen.  Und wenn ich in Bayern bin, dann sehe ich da regelmäßig Bäche oder Teiche neben der Straße, das die Gewässersituation da soviel schlechter ist glaube ich nicht so recht. Aber das sollte natürlich auch berücksichtigt werden. Aber ich vermute wenn man da 50% vom Beitrag pro Gewässer abzieht wäre der immer noch recht unterschiedlich, denn bei vielen kleinen Vereinen die dann alle die guten Gewässer wollen, treibt das die Preise hoch.

Was den Befischungsdruck angeht, natürlich sind die bekannten Stellen unter Druck und die Gastangler fischen eh meist die selben Stellen ab die ihnen immer wieder empfohlen werden oder die sie von Matze Kochs Videos (der dreht viel bei mir in der Gegend da er hier in der Nähe wohnt) kennen. Da sieht es dann auch mal schlechter aus, aber das ist ja überall so wo man leicht ans Wasser kommt. 

Wobei es sich hier relativiert, da man an an vielen Gewässer ohne Problem ran kommt. Das normale Angeln ist Kofferaum auf, 5 Schritte und man ist am Wasser. Aber es gibt auch genug Stellen zu denen man eben mal ein paar hundert Meter laufen muss und bei denen war dann evt. seit Jahren keiner mehr, und das bei mehr als 9000 Mitgliedern + Gastangler. Und selbst wenn eine Stelle mal in Mode gekommen ist, wie z.B. einer meiner Plätze dieses Jahr nachdem Matze dort erfolgreich war, so gibt es da immer noch Fisch. 

Wir hatten am Sonntag Raubfischangeln und einer der 75 Teilnehmer hat auf der Strecke (die nicht sehr lang ist, lass es 1,5-2 Km sein) mal eben einen Zander von 5700g gefangen. Trotz der Beliebtheit in den letzten 5-6 Monaten durch das Video von Matze. Das ist natürlich auch hier ein Ausnahmefisch,  aber gute Fänge sind möglich. Und bei 3-3,5 Stunden Hegefischen kommen bei den erfolgreichsten auch immer wieder Gewichte zwischen 10 und 20 Kg zustande. Dank der Abknüppelpraxis der 90er halt über Masse statt Klasse, aber da regeneriert sich auch langsam etwas.


----------



## Badra (4. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Ich finde die Fragestellung ist hier verkehrt, denn was die bessere Variante ist kann nicht objektiv geklärt werden. Es wird aber eine Entscheidung bzw. Meinung abverlangt. 

Aus meiner Sicht hat beides seine Daseinsberechtigung. Ich vermute aber hinter dem Thema eine Bewertung der Systeme DAV / VDSF und hier bin ich halt der Überzeugung das es sinnvoller ist an allen Gewässern gleiche rechtliche Bedingungen (gewässerordnung) zu haben und nicht einzeklüftetes System. Es mag richtig sein wenn gleich das Argument kommt das es da örtliche Sonderheiten gibt die berücksichtigt werden müssen.

Dennoch glaube ich das wir in Sachsen- Anhalt eine allgm. gültige Ordnung haben die alles abdeckt ohne jeden Fliegendreck geklärt zu haben. Guckst Du hier

Gewässerfond

Trotz allem gibt es generelle Beschränkungen bei einzelnen Vereinsgewässers die im Gewässerverzeichnis dann verzeicnet sind (Bootsangeln, NSG, Streckensperrungen) ausgenommen davon sind  temporäre Speerungen z.B. wegen Besatz oder Arbeitseinsatz.

Vieles davon ist auch in den einzelnen Vereinen des VDSF so geregelt. 

Wie gesagt was besser ist.......


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Badra schrieb:


> Wie gesagt was besser ist.......




Das ist wohl der Fehler in der Fragestellung.:m

"Besser" aus welchem Blickwinkel?

Für jemanden, der das Privileg hat ein Gewässer exklusiv beangeln zu können, ist es nach seinem Verständnis besser so für ihn. Er hat keine Konkurrenz und ist ein König in "seinem" kleinen Reich.

Dieses Privileg war und wird immer den finanziell bessergestellten Anglern vorbehalten bleiben.

Aus der Sicht dieser Leute ist es also besser, Gewässer einzeln zu kaufen oder pachten und zu bewirtschaften.

Jetzt kommen wir aber mal zur Masse der Angler. Die sind eben nur durchschnittliche Bürger und haben nicht die Möglichkeit, allein oder mit wenigen anderen Anglern zusammen mal eben ein Gewässer zu kaufen oder zu pachten.

"Besser", und auch relevanter weil es einfach die Mehrheit der mir bekannten Angler ist, welche eben die Masse repräsentiert, finde ich die Sichtweise dieser Angler.

Die uns umgebende Heimatnatur zu nutzen, auch und gerade anglerisch, ist  Tradition, Kultur und auch ein Stück Lebensqualität.
Es braucht keinen expliziten Grund oder gar eine Entschuldigung dafür, in dieser (unser aller) Natur nach Belieben zu wandeln und sie sie auch zu nutzen.
Das ist ein naturgegebenes Recht eines jeden Lebewesens auf diesem Planeten.
Nur der Mensch ist dämlich genug, sich von anderen Menschen mit fadenscheinigen Argumenten aussperren zu lassen!

Schon gar nicht mit dem, dass der See oder ganze Ländereien irgendwem gehören!
Mal davon abgesehen, dass Allgemeingut vererbt wurde von Leuten, die es unrechtmäßig erworben haben in früheren Jahrhunderten, kann man nicht mit etwas handeln, was einem nicht gehört.
Mir wird jedenfalls schlecht bei dem Gedanken daran, dass jemand für bedrucktes Papier das Recht erhält andere Lebewesen aus ihrem Lebensraum auszusperren. Etwas Anderes ist es nämlich nicht.

Obwohl . . . hat jemand Lust den Mond für einen nicht unerheblichen Geldbetrag zu erwerben?

Dieses Allgemeingut also als solches zu erhalten, finde ich extrem wichtig und darum ist der Gewässerpool die eindeutig bessere Variante. Einfach weil mehr Menschen Freude und Nutzen daraus ziehen. 

Es gibt übrigens Länder in denen man überall angeln kann.

.


----------



## angler1996 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist wohl der Fehler in der Fragestellung.:m
> 
> "Besser" aus welchem Blickwinkel?
> 
> ...


 
wo? Das Meer mal außen vor
Gruß A.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Sierra Leone.


----------



## angler1996 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sierra Leone.


 Witzbold#h

Ich stimme Dir ja zu, nur läßt sich die DAV-Ost Lösung nicht so einfach irgendwohin übertragen.
Gruß A.


----------



## Badra (4. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



antonio schrieb:


> badra das ist richtig nur die örtlichen bedingungen reduzieren sich nicht nur auf die gewässerordnung.
> einen großen anteil haben hier die eigentums/besitzverhältnisse.
> diese sind eben in vielen jahren oder vor vielen jahren entstanden und können nicht einfach so ausgehebelt werden.
> 
> ...


 
Schau bitte noch mal wie von mir oben geschrieben unter Gewässerpool nach ich kenne die Problematik die Du ansprichst. aber die Vereine als Pächter oder Eigentümer stellen dem LAV das Gewässer zur Verfügung. 
Ich habe das mal mit unseren Freunden aus Bad Salzdetfurth (NS) diskutiert, war für diese unvorstellbar u.a. mit der Begründung das wäre ja ungerecht weil ja jeder Verein über unterschiedliche Gewässergrößen vefügt und dann würden ja die Angler mit wenig Gewässerfläche plus machen ohne dafür zu bezahlen.

Das ist auch bei uns so und es geht uns insbesondere um *die Angler *.

Auch bei uns gibt es da die eine oder ander Diskussion weil wir mit Wasserflächen im Lande unterschiedlich gesegnet sind. Bei uns im Süden haben wir relativ wenige Flächen, ab Magdeburg wird es wesentlich besser. Gleichwohl ist es doch aber so das die wenigsten auch reisen. Man hat sein Hausgewässer und vielmehr wird auch nicht angefahren. Sicherlich gehen unsere Fliegenangler auch in den Harz (Bode - sehr gutes Gewässer) und Karpfenangler fahren auch schon mal 60 km nach Halle / Saale aber im großen und ganzen angeln wir hier in unseren Breiten.


----------



## Badra (4. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

*1. Präambel (Auszug Gewässerpool)*

Eine der hervorragendsten Eigenschaften des Deutschen Anglerverbandes ist es, dass seit seiner Gründung sämtliche als allgemein ausgewiesene Verbandsgewässer allen im DAV e.V., seinen Verbänden und Vereinen organisierten Sportfreunden zur Ausübung des Angelsportes zur Verfügung stehen, wobei die Mitgliedschaft im DAV e.V. und damit die Berechtigung zum Angeln in diesen Gewässern immer erschwinglich und bezahlbar geblieben ist. 

Diese Tradition der Freizügigkeit des Angelns muss erhalten werden! 
Dies ist jedoch nur möglich, wenn die im DAV e.V. organisierten Verbände, Vereine, Gruppen und deren Mitglieder sich untereinander solidarisch und kameradschaftlich verhalten. 
Nicht jeder Mitgliedsverein des LAV Sachsen-Anhalt e.V. verfügt schon allein aus geographischen Gründen über genügend Gewässerfläche, um den Interessen aller seiner Mitglieder gerecht zu werden, während andere Vereine über, gemessen an ihrer Mitgliederzahl, sehr große Gewässerflächen verfügen. Um aber die Freizügigkeit des Angelns für alle im Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt e.V. organisierten Sportfreunde zu erhalten, wurde der Gemeinsame Gewässerfonds des LAV Sachsen-Anhalt e.V. gebildet, der durch die nachfolgende Ordnung geregelt wird.




Landesanglerverband - >Hierbei handelt es sich um einen *freiwilligen Zusammenschluss von Angelvereinen.* 

Du liegst falsch wenn Du von irgendeinem *Zwang* ausgehst. Ich muss ja nicht im DAV sein wir haben ja auch den VDSF hier in Sachsen- Anhalt. Oder ich bin mit "meinem" Gewässer in keinem der beiden Verbände.

Wenn Ihr für Euch die Möglichkeit nutzt das die Vereine auf irgend eine Art und Weise zusammenzuarbeiten und teilen sich vereinsübergreifend ihre gewässer in einem gebildeten Pool ist doch das eine feine Sache oder etwa nicht.


----------



## Dunraven (4. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Witzbold#h
> 
> Ich stimme Dir ja zu, nur läßt sich die DAV-Ost Lösung nicht so einfach irgendwohin übertragen.
> Gruß A.



Läßt sich sicher schon, nur wollen das auch viele nicht. Da heißt es dann aber dann kommen die ganzen Angler der anderen Vereine nur noch an (mein, nicht unser, denn die das sagen denken an sich) spitzen Gewässer. Die haben ja nur so schlechte. Und das sagen dann aus jedem Verein welche. Aber übertragbar wäre es sicher, wenn man es will.

Außerdem gibt es ja auch bei West VDSF Vereinen ähnliche Strukturen, wie ich es ja schon angesprochen hatte.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (4. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

also das was Prof. Tinca da von sich gibt ist hochpolitisch.

Nun, nach meinem politischen Verständnis ist das Sicherstellen von Angelmöglichkeiten nie und nimmer Aufgabe des Staates.
So gerne und so begeistert ich Angler bin - es gibt weit Wichtigeres für diesen Staat als für mein Hobby zu sorgen !!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Wenn deine Rechte nicht beschnitten wären, könntest du selbst entscheiden was du machst.

Ich gebe dir aber fast recht.
Niemand sonst *soll *sich um dein Hobby sorgen(wollen oder müssen).


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (4. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

jetzt kommen wir auf den Kern !!!
Da es nicht Staatsaufgabe ist sich um Reiten, Tennis, Fußball, Angeln und und und zu kümmern, hat der Staat auch hier nichts zu regeln !
Er hat aber auch keine Gewässer für Angler bereit zu stellen !


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Und sie ihnen nicht zu verweigern.:m
Ihnen also nicht die Nutzung ihrer örtlichen Natur zu verwehren und unrechtmäßiges Eigentum(aufgrund von jahrhundertealten Besitzurkunden) zu schützen.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (4. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

@ Prof. tinca:
In welcher Welt lebst Du ?
Unser Verein hat seine Fischereirechte ordnungsgem. erworben.
Willst Du sie ihm wieder wegnehmen ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Wer hat denn deiner Meinung nach das Recht, seine Umwelt - sprich die Natur - zu nutzen?

Nur alle anderen Lebewesen, außer dem Menschen?


Und wer ist befugt, mit diesem Allgemeingut Handel zu treiben und woher stammt dieses Recht?

.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> In welcher Welt lebst Du ?



In der selben Welt wie du vmtl..
Der Unterschied ist, dass sie mir nicht so gefällt wie sie ist und ich das was mir missfällt auch kritisiere resp. Denkanstöße gebe.

.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (4. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

und Deine Wohnung ist auch meine Wohnung oder wie ?

Aber wir leben nun mal in diesem Staat in dem Eigentumgsrechte, also auch Fischereirechte von Vereinen grundgesetzlich garantiert sind.
Wenn Du das Grundgesetz ändern willst, dann besorge Dir dafür eine demokratische Mehrheit !

Aber meine Frageist noch offen: Willst Du nun den Vereinen die rechtm. erworbenen Fischereirechte wegnehmen ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Wenn ich die Macht hätte, würde ich allen Anglern erlauben dort zu angeln.#6
Und auch sonst überall.
Quasi wie an einem allgegenwärtigen Gewässerpool.

Ich würde die natürlichen Rechte vieler Menschen nicht zugunsten einiger weniger beschneiden.

Die Naturgesetze treffen für alle Lebewesen zu. Von Menschen gemachte Gesetze nur für Menschen und nur für die, die sich ihnen beugen.

Jetzt du:

Wer hat denn deiner Meinung nach das Recht, seine Umwelt - sprich die Natur - zu nutzen?

Nur alle anderen Lebewesen, außer dem Menschen?


Und wer ist befugt, mit diesem Allgemeingut Handel zu treiben und woher stammt dieses Recht?


----------



## kati48268 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Man müsste zunächst verschiedene Dinge in der Argumentation trennen um nicht aneinander vorbei zu reden.

Stichwort z.B. 'Allgemeingut'.
Ist ein Fluss das? Ist ein Naturgewässer, warum also nicht! 
Wie sieht das dann wiederum mit den Ufern aus, die (hier) ja jemandem gehören (i.d.R. Landwirten). 
Ein Uferbetretungsrecht besteht i.d.R. für die Öffentlichkeit, das Recht zu angeln ist darin aber nicht enthalten. Wenn man dies ändern wollte, dann wie?

Und was ist mit dem Baggersee?
Zuerst war's mal ein Acker, der ja jemandem gehörte(*), dann wurde der verbimmelt, um Sandabbau zu betreiben. Der irgendwann enstehende See wird ...verkauft/verpachtet, klar. Um diesen zu 'Allgemeingut' zu erklären, müsste das Land ihn erwerben und wie auch immer zur Verfügung zu stellen. Selbst wenn die Kassen nicht leer wären, halte ich das für wenig realistisch.
(*Auch hier könnte man fragen, muss/darf das überhaupt so sein? Gilt das aber nur für den Acker oder auch für den eigenen Garten?)

Das Thema ist sehr komplex, wie man sieht. Dazu kommen neben den regionalen Unterschieden bezügl. Menschen- & Gewässerdichte eben auch noch traditionell & politisch unterschiedlich gewachsene Ausgangslagen in den Regionen.

"Pool"lösung z.B. auch in anderen Ländern:
Ich hatte mal unseren in Ohio/USA lebenden Boardie Janbr interviewt, das liest sich alles schön unkompliziert, günstig, gerecht & frei. Gefällt mir.

Andererseits kann ich auch den verstehen, der sagt, "mein Verein (und somit auch ich persönlich), hat viel Kohle ausgegeben um eines _der hier seltenen_ Gewässer zu erwerben und wir stecken laufend enorm viel Arbeit, Pflege, etc. da rein. Da kommt nicht jeder ran, fertig."
Wenig Gewässer, viele Menschen... ein 8ha-See verkraftet keine 500 Angler. Wem leuchtet das nicht ein? 
Wo Mangel herrscht, wird der Zugang über Kohle geregelt, ist doch überall so. Die Alternative ist, einen Angelpuff draus zu machen.

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich auf die Thread-Frage keine Antwort habe, nicht mal eine gefestigte Meinung.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Persönliches Eigentum wie z.B. Haus und einige Meter selbstbewirtschaftetes Land sind OK und als Privatsphäre anzusehen, die jeder braucht.


Aber diese Zerhackstückelei unserer Natur kann man nur gut finden wenn einem egal ist was nach uns ist. 
Alles wird so lange in Raster geteilt, zerlegt, verpachtet, verkauft und für die allgemeine Nutzung gesperrt bis die Natur quasi nur noch gegen Bezahlung genutzt werden kann und die nachfolgenden Generationen Eintritt zahlen müssen um im Wald Pilze zu sammeln oder angeln gehen zu können.
Was ist dann? 
Natur nur noch für Menschen mit viel Geld? 
Alle anderen nur noch in den großstädtischen Ghettos die freie Bewegung erlauben? 

Neeeneeeneee Freunde - das ist der falsche Weg, den Menschen auszusperren bzw. nur gegen Geld die Natur nutzen zu lassen.

Die Gewässerpools erhalten wenigstens ein Stückchen der natürlichen Freiheit.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenig Gewässer, viele Menschen... ein 8ha-See verkraftet keine 500 Angler. Wem leuchtet das nicht ein?
> Wo Mangel herrscht, wird der Zugang über Kohle geregelt, ist doch überall so. Die Alternative ist, einen Angelpuff draus zu machen.
> 
> Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich auf die Thread-Frage keine Antwort habe, nicht mal eine gefestigte Meinung.




Wo wenig gefangen wird, lässt der Angeldruck ganz von selbst nach.


----------



## angler1996 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

wenn ihr das schon auftröseln wollt, dann geht zum Anfang zurück:
Da gab es Fluss und See und Meer usw. das gehörte keinem,
dazwischen ltschten unsere Vorfahren rum und die Dusseln erfanden die Keule.
Gruß A.


----------



## kati48268 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Tinca, mein Herz schlägt mit dir, keine Frage.
Dieses Problem:


kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenig Gewässer, viele Menschen... ein 8ha-See verkraftet keine 500 Angler. Wem leuchtet das nicht ein?
> Wo Mangel herrscht, wird der Zugang über Kohle geregelt, ist doch überall so. Die Alternative ist, einen Angelpuff draus zu machen.


löst das aber leider nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Angler die nichts fangen bleiben meist nicht lange Angler.
Ich denke das Angebot regelt die Nachfrage ganz automatisch.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (4. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

@ Tinca:.
Du verwechselst eklatant Naturgenuss mit Naturnutzung !
Sollte einem Prof. nicht passieren.
Und selbst Du, der Du so hehre Ansichten vertrittst, wirst wohl regeln und aussperren müssen, wenn 200 Leute an einen 3 ha Weiher wollen.....


----------



## Ossipeter (4. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Hi Prof. 
deine Ansicht in Ehren, aber da sind Jahrhunderte alte Gesetze, die ein Eigentumsrecht am Fischereirecht garantieren. Die Möglichkeiten wie in USA oder Kanada wird es bei uns in diesen Bereichen nicht geben. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass wenn sich ein Staat dafür einbringt, seine Gewässer selbst zu verwalten und zu öffnen, da ein Paradies für Anger geschaffen werden kann. So wie ich die Finanz- und Interessenlage von unseren Staaten einschätze, wäre es aber besser wenn das eine einzige große deutschlandweit agierende, demokratisch gewählte Organisation übernehmen würde. Der Staat hat prinzipiell kein Interesse an solchen Formen der Eigentumsverwaltung, das síeht man an der Privatisierung von all den Teilen, die keinen entspechenden Gewinn abwerfen. 
Also sollten doch diejenigen die Interesse an diesen Fischereirechten haben, das sind ja wohl Angler und Berufsfischer, sich schnellsten an einen Tisch setzen und ihre Aufgaben machen. Jedes Hickhack unter uns Anglern führt zu nichts!


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> @ Tinca:.
> Du verwechselst eklatant Naturgenuss mit Naturnutzung !



Nein.
Wortklauberei nix weiter.




Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Und selbst Du, der Du so hehre Ansichten vertrittst, wirst wohl regeln und aussperren müssen, wenn 200 Leute an einen 3 ha Weiher wollen.....



Und wieder nein.

Wer geht denn dort angeln wo zuviel Betrieb ist oder man nichts (mehr) fängt?
Wie oben schon gesagt, würden die Angler ausweichen oder z.T. auch das Angeln aufgeben.
Immerhin passen jetzt auch alle Angler an die zur Verfügung stehenden Gewässer und die meisten nutzen sicher die ihrer Nähe liegenden.
Es würde sich die geographische Verteilung der Angler weniger verschieben als du glaubst allerdings mit dem großen Vorteil überall mal angeln zu können wo man sich gerade befindet.


----------



## angler1996 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Her Prof mal ganz ehrlich, das ist schon ne Vision.
Nur , das läßt eines außer acht; wer bewirtschaftet den ganzen Kram? und vorallem vernünftig.
Oder willste dann freiwillige Arbeitseinsätze organisieren?
Mit wem ? ist ja keiner zuständig.
An soviel Bewußtsein, dass dann plötzlich freiwillig alle mitmachen glaube ich nicht
Gruß A.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Wer bewirtschaftet denn die Naturschutzgebiete?

Dortige Gewässer haben hervorragende Fischbestände. 
Sogar ganz ohne Karpfen.|bigeyes
Da staunste, gelle?:m


----------



## angler1996 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Prof, das mag bei Dir im hohen Norden funktionieren,
Schau mal auf die Landkarte Chemnitz ( du weißt doch wo ich wohne) im überigen ist das im Naturschutzgebiet vermutlich so, weil sich außer dir und andere Postiv verückte keiner mit der Rute hintraut.eben geschützt ist.
Und das Thema Karpfen: den haben wohl schon die ollen Römer vor 2000 Jahren eingeschleppt, den nun als nicht heimisch zu betrachten ist ganz schön gewagt.
Gruß A.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Nur ein Beispiel.:m

Die Fische würden wohl nicht aussterben. Allerdings könnte man weniger fette Satzforellen und -karpfen fangen, sondern müsste sich mit dem natürlichen Aufkommen begnügen.#t


----------



## angler1996 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nur ein Beispiel.:m
> 
> Die Fische würden wohl nicht aussterben. Allerdings könnte man weniger fette Satzforellen und -karpfen fangen, sondern müsste sich mit dem natürlichen Aufkommen begnügen.#t


wenn dem so wäre , wäre alles ok
Aber Masse an Anglern : kein Fisch, nix natürliche Bestandsregulierung
Nach soviel Reden habsch Durst#h
Gruß A.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Dann feuchte mal an die Zellen.:m

Der Angeldruck nähme doch mit nachlassenden Fängen ab, wie oben schon geschrieben. 
Es würden auch nicht plötzich soviele Angler mehr an einem Ort auftauchen als jetzt.


.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (4. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

@ tinca:
Mag sein, dass Du Dich mit Fischen auskennst - aber sicher nicht mit Menschen.  Deine Ideen und Visionen mögen Ur-Christen, Kommunisten oder Gut-Menschen begeistern, sind aber völlig realitätsfern !


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Begeistern allgemein Leute, die selbst denken können und eigenverantwortlich handeln wollen, sowie jene, die nicht bedingungslos dem schnöden Mammon verfallen sind.:m


Ich habe aber auch nicht erwartet, dass das jeder versteht.


----------



## kati48268 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Naja, realitätsfern war vor kurzer Zeit auch noch, dass in Libyen mal Wahlen abgehalten werden; und nur etwas länger her, dass die Erde eine Kugel ist (glaub ich eh beides bis heute nicht) |uhoh:

Man wird ja mal frei denken und argumentieren dürfen ...bislang in einer für einen solchen Thread ungewöhnlich sachlichen Art. Bitte bleibt dabei. Ich find das Thema hochinteressant.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (5. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Tinca Schreibt " ...und eigenverantwortlich handeln wollen"
*Na dann tut das doch ! !!*
Aber eigenverantwortlich heisst auch, dass Euche Euere Gewässer nicht der Staat zur Verfügung stellen darf. Das ist eben nicht Staatsaufgabe !
Dass ihr angeln wollt und könnt, da müsst ihr schon selbst dafür sorgen. Das ist eben Eigenverantwortlichkeit !


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Aber eigenverantwortlich heisst auch, dass Euche Euere Gewässer nicht der Staat zur Verfügung stellen darf. Das ist eben nicht Staatsaufgabe !



Unser Verständnis von Staat ist wohl nicht das Selbe.

Der "Staat" hat die Rechte nicht zu verteilen(veräußern oder was auch immer).
"Er" kann auch nichts zur Verfügung stellen weil ihm nichts gehört.
Also ist auch nicht seine Aufgabe, wie du schon erkannt hast.
Es ist ebensowenig seine Aufgabe und liegt außerhalb seiner Kompetenzen, natürliche Rechte der Einwohner zu beschneiden. Trotzdem passiert das jeden Tag.

Du gehst ja davon aus, dass der "Staat" ein Eigentumsrecht an allem hat. Wer ist denn der Staat?

Doch wohl die Gesamtheit der Bevölkerung, oder nicht?

Also gehört die Natur auch allen und egal unter welchem Vorwand man versucht den Menschen den Zugang zu ihrer angestammten, natürlichen Umgebung zu verbieten und ebenso die Nutzung - das sind nichts als Worthülsen ohne ohne jede relevanten Bezug zu natürlichem und logischem Verhalten.

Eigenartigerweise entstehen solche verbogenen Denkansätze immer in den Köpfen naturfremder, "hochzivilisierter" blasser Großstädter ohne wirklichen Bezug oder auch nur ansatzweises Verständnis für die Abbläufe in der Natur.
Arroganterweise gehen sie davon, für andere Menschen denken zu müssen(oder  zu können!) oder ihnen ihre unnatürlichen Ansichten aufdrücken zu müssen.
Sie kennen die Natur nur aus dem Fernsehen, bestenfalls Urlaub, und maßen sich an den Menschen, die immer im Einklang mit und von der Natur lebten, Vorschriften zu machen, deren Natur zu verkaufen, zu schützen oder sonstwas.

Wenn du mit Staat die regierende Clique meinst, deren Mitglieder sich nur im Namen ihrer Partei unterscheiden - immer aber in revolvertrommelgleicher Perfektion bereitstehen um eine Etage höher zu rutschen und sich auch die Taschen zu füllen - dann hast du recht. Deren selbst gewählte Aufgabe ist es sicher nicht, irgendwas für die Freiheit des  Volkes(Gesellschaft/Staat) zu tun.
Daran verdient man nämlich nichts.

#h


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (5. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

falsch gedacht !
Ich gehe eben nicht davon aus, dass dem Staat alles gehört  und gehe auch im Gegensatz zu Dir nicht davon aus, dass dem Staat alles oder viel gehören sollte ( z.B. Gewässer ).
Ich halte es auch im Gegensatz zu Dir für überhaupt keine Wortklauberei dass es ein Riesenunterschied ist ob Naturnutzung  oder freier Zugang zur Natur vorliegt. Meines Erachtens ist dies der Grund Deines warum Dein Denkansatz nicht mit meinem Übereinstimmt. 
Aber da es hier ein Anglerforum ist, wollen wir diese politische Diskussion doch beenden. Wir kommen ( muss auch nicht sein... ) nie und nimmer zusammen !
Ich jedenfalls achte die Eigentumsrechte! Ich halte das grundgesetzlich geschütze Recht auf Eigentum für richtig. Fischereirechte sind grundstücksgleiche Rechte. 
Freu Dich einfach, wenn Du in staatlichen Gewässern kostengünstig fischen kannst.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Aber da es hier ein Anglerforum ist, wollen wir diese politische Diskussion doch beenden. Wir kommen ( muss auch nicht sein... ) nie und nimmer zusammen !




Vmtl. nicht und müssen wir auch nicht.|rolleyes

Der größte Unterschied ist offensichtlich, du bist dem Mammon anheim gefallen und ich nicht.|supergri

Schönen Abend noch.#h


----------



## Badra (5. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Es ist schon manchmal verwunderlich was hie aus eine Fragestellung, wo man doch eigentlich Vor- und Nachteile aufführen sollte so wird. Da wir sogar der Staat in Frage gestellt.

Kinder macht euch nicht heiß, es ist doch am Ende dem Angler als solchen egal ob das nun Pool oder Gewässerverbund (in TH) heißt. 
Solange er zu vernünftigen Bedingungen angeln kann wir sich niemand darüber Gesanken machen.


----------



## andyblub (7. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Aber meine Frageist noch offen: Willst Du nun den Vereinen die rechtm. erworbenen Fischereirechte wegnehmen ?



Das ist gerade unglaublich en vogue. Jeder spricht gerne von Freiheit und Dürfen, nur die wenigsten wollen aber was leisten und müssen. So wie die Leute darüber meckern dass es zu wenig Kita-Plätze gibt, gleichzeitig aber schimpfen dass die Sozialversicherungsabgaben/Steuern bereits jetzt zu hoch sind, um solche zu finanzieren.
Genauso soll der Staat doch bitte auch ausgezeichnete Gewässer für alle zur Verfügung stellen. Wer das in Persona leistet und finanziert ist mir doch egal! Klar ist, dass niemand freiwillig etwas leistet und beiträgt, von dem dann alle profitieren - denn dann ist man als Leistender immer der Depp.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Komischer Vergleich.#t

Um was muss man sich denn an einem naturbelassenen Gewässer großartig kümmern?
Gut, vielleicht Stellen machen. Das erledigen aber sicher die Angler, die dort auch angeln wollen.


----------



## andyblub (7. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Du wirfst genau die richtige Frage auf: "Um was muss man sich denn an einem naturbelassenen Gewässer großartig kümmern?" 

Manch einer möchte kein naturbelassenes Gewässer, sondern es sich nach seinem eigenen Gestaltungsspielraum bewirtschaften, pflegen und nutzen. Mit der Ideologie "jeder soll alles dürfen" wird das verhindert und diskriminiert solche, die bereit wären mehr für ihr Gewässer zu leisten (zeitlich, arbeitstechnisch und finanziell).


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



andyblub schrieb:


> . . .  und *diskriminiert *solche, die bereit wären mehr für ihr Gewässer zu leisten (zeitlich, arbeitstechnisch und finanziell).



Nun wird es albern.
Diskriminiert ist definitiv die falsche Wortwahl.

Niemand würde gehindert, mit seinem Elan und Gut, Dinge zu tun die ihm belieben.

Darum geht`s im Grunde auch nicht, sondern darum, dass Menschen - als Teil der Natur - nicht aus selbiger ausgesperrt werden dürfen!

Und um die Kurve zurück zum Thema zu bekommen - der Gewässerpool ist ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung und sollte erweitert werden!


.


----------



## Blauzahn (7. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Ich glaub ihr redet irgendwie aneinander vorbei.
Die Frage war doch klar:
Vereinsbewirtschaftung oder Gewässerfonds.

Die Diskussion, welche zu diesem Thread führte, ist von Krickfan ja schon deutlich beantwortet bzw. klargestellt worden.

Es geht nicht darum ob in einer großen Organisation, mit großer Gewässeranzahl, welche für jeden Angler im Verbund für wenig Geld nutzbar ist, sondern darum, dass ein Verein als Eigentümer des Fischereirechtes aus einem Gewässer ein attraktives Gewässer macht.
Ganze klare Frage.
Warum macht er das?
Nicht etwa um seinen Mitgliedern ein solches Gewässer zur Verfügung zu stellen, sondern um damit Geld zu verdienen.
Siehe diverse gepostete Rechenbeispiele.

Was also ist sinnvoller für die Anglerschaft, welche das Angeln immer als "Gemeinwohl" tituliert?

Angeln für Jedermann, an einer großen Anzahl von Gewässern, oder Angeln für gut Betuchte?

Das Argument der falschen Besatzpolitik in Großverbänden mit vielen Gewässern kommt sehr oft und trifft punktuell sicher auch zu. Dies aber als Argument gegen einen Verbund/Pool/Fonds zu bringen hinkt gewaltig.
Übrigens gibt es auch in großen Fließgewässern, welche im Pool sind, genügend Fisch für Alle, man muß sie nur finden....  #h

Abendgruß
René

PS: Und ich bitte darum, persönliches Engagement nicht an der Geldbörse des Angelers festzumachen.
Denn das hat rein garnichst miteinander zu tun.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Das Argument der falschen Besatzpolitik in Großverbänden mit vielen Gewässern kommt sehr oft und trifft punktuell sicher auch zu. Dies aber als Argument gegen einen Verbund/Pool/Fonds zu bringen hinkt gewaltig.



#6#6#6

Besatzpolitik in von Vereinen bewirtschafteten Gewässern ist schlichtweg größtenteils eine Katastrophe. Und grade das ist ein Argument *für* die Gewässerpools. 

Was viele Vereine aus ihren Gewässern "machen", ist schlichtweg eine ökologische Katastrophe. 
Da sind die Vereine, die (fast) gar nix tun, sogar noch die besseren. 
Gewässer, die mit Fisch vollgepumpt werden, und dann auch noch mit Arten, die dort überhaupt nix zu suchen haben, mögen zwar die Vorstellung vieler Angler-Disneyworld-Anhänger finden, aber mit "Natur" hat das nichts mehr zu tun.

Also ganz klar für die Gewässerpools. Und zwar Bundesweit unter der Leitung einer Behörde mit gut ausgebildeten Fachleuten. 

Dann hätten wir gesunde Gewässer, die für jeden bezahlbar wären und sogar noch als Zugabe kaum noch Probleme mit den Naturschützern. 

Dann noch diese dämlichen Prüfungen weg und die Fischereigesetze aufgeräumt, dann wär alles in Butter.

Wirds leider nie geben.


----------



## Badra (7. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> #6#6#6
> 
> Besatzpolitik in von Vereinen bewirtschafteten Gewässern ist schlichtweg größtenteils eine Katastrophe. Und grade das ist ein Argument *für* die Gewässerpools.
> 
> ...



Ralle ich gebe Dir ja nicht immer recht aber diesmal...
#r#r#r#r#r#r#r#r#r


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Raven0263 schrieb:


> Dann widersprech halt ich.
> Gehöre glücklicherweise einem Verein an der eine hervorragende Besatzpolitik macht und angle auserdem am Bodensee und da kann man nie genug Fisch einsetzen.
> 
> Wo ich @Ralle widersprechen muß ist ganz klar der Gedanke an eine Behörde.
> ...




Haste meinen Schlußsatz gelesen ?

In Kanada gibt es sowas und das funktioniert hervorragend.

In Deutschland wird es das nie geben.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

@Ralle
Naive Frage...warum klappts in CAN(aber ja auch bereits t.w. im benachbarten Umland) während sowas in D Utopie bleiben wird ?
Behörden gibts weltweit..anscheinend scheint der Gesetzgeber in D *alles* möglichst realitätsfern gestalten/regeln zu müssen/wollen ?


----------



## andyblub (7. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> @Ralle
> Naive Frage...warum klappts in CAN(aber ja auch bereits t.w. im benachbarten Umland) während sowas in D Utopie bleiben wird ?
> Behörden gibts weltweit..anscheinend scheint der Gesetzgeber in D *alles* möglichst realitätsfern gestalten/regeln zu müssen/wollen ?



Zunächst sollte eine solche Aussage doch bitte auf den Wahrheitsgehalt geprüft werden. Insbesondere Aussagen, die sich kritisch gegen "[typisch] deutsche Bürokratie" richten sind mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Das ganze Forum ist voll von derartigen Behauptungen à la "das gibt es nur in Deutschland!". Schaut man dann genauer nach, entdeckt man, dass es nicht nur in Deutschland zahlreiche, zugegeben für Laien schwer verständliche, Paragrafen gibt. In der Masse gibt es davon aber beispielsweise in Frankreich weit mehr. Und auch wer meint nur in Deutschland sei "alles reglementiert" wird sich eines Besseren belehrt fühlen, wenn er mal die Gesetze eines beliebigen amerikanischen Bundesstaates im Detail studiert.

Das Einzige was es wirklich überall gibt, ist das Gemecker über die eigene Bürokratie und die Hervorhebung der positiven Aspekte von anderswo, da gewisse Regelungen dort vermeintlich unkomplizierter gestaltet sind. 

Will sagen: Ggf. funktioniert ein Besatzprogramm in Kanada einfach besser und nachhaltiger weil dort auf fast 10 Mio km² nur ~34 Mio Menschen kommen, oder sonst irgendein Grund und nicht zwingend weil die kanadischen Beamten grundsätzlich fähiger sind als die Deutschen


----------



## kati48268 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Endlich mal ein Thema, wo Ralle & ich nicht (ganz) einer Meinung sind. 

Wie siehst du die Problematik, die von mir und anderen angesprochen wurde, mit den wenigen Gewässern in dicht besiedelten Regionen?
Unregulierter Zugang könnte hier den Kollaps der Gewässer bedeuten. Dein letzter Satz hier:


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Da sind die Vereine, die (fast) gar nix tun, sogar noch die besseren...


würde dem noch einen draufsetzen.


Auch halte ich diese Einschätzung:


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Was viele Vereine aus ihren Gewässern "machen", ist schlichtweg eine ökologische Katastrophe...


für falsch. 
Zumindest das Wort "viele". Es sollte wenn, dann "manche" heißen.
Was ich von dem -ehrenamtlichen!- Einsatz der Gewässerwarte in meiner Region mitbekomme, ist eine gewaltige Menge Arbeit und auch durchaus Kompetenz.

Ja, ich gebe zu, Besatz wird nicht nur unter gewässerökologischen Gesichtspunkten durchgeführt, sondern auch nach dem "Bedarf" der Angler.
Da fliegen oft zuviele Karpfen rein, ReFos für Vereinsveranstaltungen, und andere "Sünden" werden begangen.
Ist das aber schlechter als leergefischte Seen bei zu vielen Anglern auf gewässerarmen Raum?

Mein Verein beispielsweise besetzt übrigens auch geschützte, bedrohte Kleinfischarten um etwas für den Arterhalt zu tun.

Und das hier:


Blauzahn schrieb:


> ...Warum macht er das?
> Nicht etwa um seinen Mitgliedern ein solches Gewässer zur Verfügung zu stellen, sondern um damit Geld zu verdienen,,,


ist schlichtweg falsch.
Gemeinnützige Vereine handeln nicht gewinnorientiert. Vereinsrecht & Steuergesetzgebung regeln, wie viel von "Überschüssen" (sofern überhaupt vorhanden) in Rücklagen o.ä. fließen darf, welche z.B. für Gewässerkäufe angespart und nur begrenzte Summen erreichen dürfen.
Eine "Ausschüttung von Gewinnen" an wen auch immer gibt es nicht.

Nochmal: ich bin bei der Ursprungsfrage unentschlossen, sehe aber, dass es bei dem Thema nicht nur schwarz oder weiß gibt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> @Ralle
> Naive Frage...warum klappts in CAN(aber ja auch bereits t.w. im benachbarten Umland) während sowas in D Utopie bleiben wird ?
> Behörden gibts weltweit..anscheinend scheint der Gesetzgeber in D *alles* möglichst realitätsfern gestalten/regeln zu müssen/wollen ?



In Kanada, und auch in vielen Teilen der USA, gibt es sehr strenge Regeln und harte Strafen bei Verstößen.
*
Aber*, dort gibt es keinerlei moralverseuchtes Tierschutzgekrampfe. Alle Regeln sind auf den Erhalt der Ökologie sowie auf eine wirklich nachhaltige Fischerei ausgerichtet. Natur- und Artenschutz ohne Moralphantastereien und Tierschutzphrasen. 

In Deutschland schlägt man sich die Köppe ein, wer nun das meiste Geld verdienen darf und dass es unsittlich ist, aus reiner Freude am Fischen zu angeln. Natur- und Artenschutz wird zwar hochgehalten, doch nicht gelebt.

Das ist der Unterschied.

Und da wir Deutschen imer noch der Welt unsere tolle Moral vorführen wollen, wird da nie was vernünftiges draus.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein Thema, wo Ralle & ich nicht (ganz) einer Meinung sind.
> 
> Macht doch nix, wird ja sonst auch unheimlich.:q
> 
> ...



Es gibt auch in den USA oder Kanada nicht nur vorbildliche Beispiele. Aber da versucht man zumindest, die Sünden der Vergangenheit zu bereinigen. Und auch das kann man kritisch sehen. 

Dennoch, alles ist besser als die Vereins- und Verbandsmeierei in den alten Bundesländern.


----------



## kati48268 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

"Aber dazu braucht es keine Prüfung, sondern lediglich  eine limitierung der Erlaubnisscheine. Auch wenn da hart klingt, aber  Gewässer lassen sich halt nicht beliebig vermehren. Zudem würde eine  Menge über die Verteilung abgefangen. Bei uns beanglen 10% der Angler  80% der Gewässer."

Die Nicht-Sinnhaftigkeit (was für ein Wort) der Zwangspürfung hab ich nicht in Frage gestellt.
Eine Limitierung des Zugangs (Erlaubnisscheine) praktizieren einige Vereine auch; begrenzter Zeitraum des Angelns auf eine bestimmte Zeit, angeln nur an ungraden Wochentagen/Monaten, o.ä.
Und ob die Verteilung die Massen verteilen würde... da bin ich skeptisch.
#c


----------



## Blauzahn (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> .........
> ist schlichtweg falsch.
> Gemeinnützige Vereine handeln nicht gewinnorientiert. Vereinsrecht & Steuergesetzgebung regeln, wie viel von "Überschüssen" (sofern überhaupt vorhanden) in Rücklagen o.ä. fließen darf, welche z.B. für Gewässerkäufe angespart und nur begrenzte Summen erreichen dürfen.
> Eine "Ausschüttung von Gewinnen" an wen auch immer gibt es nicht.



Moin,
wobei sind bei deiner vehementen Verneinung die ganzen GmbH's, IG's, GbR'S oder z.B. Fischerschulen, Guidingfirmen etc.?
Schwarz und weiß?
Besonders an den Salmostrecken gibt und gab es solche gewinnorientierten Bestrebungen auch bei uns.
Diese sind jedoch glücklicherweise in den Anfängen durch geschlossenenes Auftreten und reichlich Rechtsbeistand unsererseits verhindert worden.
Falls von Interesse...
google einmal nach Zwickauer Mulde und Prinz zu Schönburg Glauchau...

Morgengruß
René


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Eine Patentlösung gibt es sicher nicht. Aber man könnte in Gewässerarmen Gebieten wie unserem wesentlich mehr Angler am Wasser unterbringen, ohne die Gewässer zu sehr zu belasten. 
Heute gehts über den Geldbeutel, und das ist sicher nicht die fairste Methode.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Die Meinung von Blauzahn "Nicht etwa um seinen Mitgliedern ein solches Gewässer zur Verfügung zu stellen, sondern um damit Geld zu verdienen. ist es wert, vertieft diskutiert zu werden.
Ich denke aber, für die meisten Vereine trifft diese blauäugige ähm blauzahnige Aussage nicht zu !


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Die Meinung von Blauzahn "Nicht etwa um seinen Mitgliedern ein solches Gewässer zur Verfügung zu stellen, sondern um damit Geld zu verdienen. ist es wert, vertieft diskutiert zu werden.
> Ich denke aber, für die meisten Vereine trifft diese blauäugige ähm blauzahnige Aussage nicht zu !



Nochmal, das Geld verdienen weniger die Vereine, als vielmehr die Verpächter. 
Mehrere Vereine und oft noch Private Grüppchen buhlen um ein Gewässer. Und wenn die Neuverpachtung ansteht, entscheidet nicht zuletzt das höhere Gebot. 
So kommen mmer mehr Gewässer in die Hände weniger.


----------



## Blauzahn (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Die Meinung von Blauzahn "Nicht etwa um seinen Mitgliedern ein solches Gewässer zur Verfügung zu stellen, sondern um damit Geld zu verdienen. ist es wert, vertieft diskutiert zu werden.
> Ich denke aber, für die meisten Vereine trifft diese blauäugige ähm blauzahnige Aussage nicht zu !




Auch ich bin im Vorstand eines gemeinnützigen Vereins und demnach ist mir auch die damit verbundene steuerliche Thematik nicht unbekannt.

Bei wirtschaftlichem Geschäftsbetrieb kann auch ein gemeinnützig anerkannter Verein bis zu einer Summe von ~ 30 Tsd. Euro im Jahr ohne Steuer davon kommen, alles was darüber ist wird besteuert (und zwar komplett).
Ist die Einnahme (Kartenverkauf) jedoch groß genug, kann man aber u.U. auch Körperschafts- und Gewerbesteuer zahlen ohne daran einzugehen, wie es ein kleiner Verein tun würde, welcher sich nur aus niedrigen Mitgliedsbeiträgen finanziert. #h

Zudem verweise ich noch auf mein ergänzendes Posting vom morgen, in welchem man die Gebilde um Vereine herum betrachten sollte, bzw. Verflechtungen in Interessengemeinschaften.

René


----------



## angler1996 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nochmal, das Geld verdienen weniger die Vereine, als vielmehr die Verpächter.
> Mehrere Vereine und oft noch Private Grüppchen buhlen um ein Gewässer. Und wenn die Neuverpachtung ansteht, entscheidet nicht zuletzt das höhere Gebot.
> So kommen mmer mehr Gewässer in die Hände weniger.


 
nennt sich schlicht naja, Marktwirtschaft
Das ist der Grund, warum ich übrigens für eine Fusion bin
( nicht unter den jetzigen Vorzeichen)
Langfristig machen sich 2 Verbände und deren jeweilige Vereine Konkurrenz um die selben Gewässer und treiben den Preis. Das kann nicht in unserem Sinne sein
Sorry für den Schwenk.
Gruß A.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Ralle 24 schreibt: Nochmal, das Geld verdienen weniger die Vereine, als vielmehr die Verpächter.Genau so ist es !!!
Da hilft nur eines: Dem Verein muss das Wasser selbst gehören !
Und allen Verfechtern der Pool-Lösung sage ich eines: Wenn das Geld ( im Osten ) auch knapp wird, werden der Staat und die Kommunen ihre Fischereirechte auch verhökern ! Für die jetzigen angenehmen Pool-Bedingungen wird man  über kurz oder lang noch teuer bezahlen !


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Wollen wir hoffen , dass sich die Idealisten stärker vermehren als die Materialisten . . .|rolleyes


----------



## Blauzahn (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Und allen Verfechtern der Pool-Lösung sage ich eines: Wenn das Geld ( im Osten ) auch knapp wird, werden der Staat und die Kommunen ihre Fischereirechte auch verhökern ! Für die jetzigen angenehmen Pool-Bedingungen wird man  über kurz oder lang noch teuer bezahlen !



Und wie sieht dieses "teuer bezahlen" aus?

Momentan bringst du keine Argumente die schlüssig sind, sondern nur vage Andeutungen.
Erklär doch mal nem geborenen DDR-Bürger wie das funktioniert... kann dir da momentan nicht so recht folgen 

Oder meinst du, dass mit der Fusion die Kleinstaaterei auch im Osten der Republik einzug hält und mit markwirtschaftlichen Hebeln der bestehende Pool auseinander genommen wird?
Und wenn ja, wem nutzt das?
Dir?

Gruß
René


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Blauzahn:
Leider hat die Antwort rein gar nichts mit Fisch oder Angeln zu tun.
Sie ist nur politisch; aus meiner Sicht realpolitisch.
Fischereirechte sind grundstücksgleiche Rechte. Sie haben einen finanziellen Wert wie Grundstücke auch. Im Westen der Republik hat zwar der Staat und einige Kommunen auch Fischreirechte. Überwiegend sind diese Rechte jedoch in Hand von Privatleuten oder Fischereivereinen.l Privatleute verpachten dieses Rechte; oft gegen Höchstgebot.
Im Westen sind eineige Kommunen nahezu pleite ( z.B. Duisburg ). Von dort kommt der Ruf finanzielle Transferleistungen in den Osten nicht mehr durchzuführen, weil es den Ostkommunen zwischenzeitlich ( ob es stimmt sei dahingestellt ) finanziell besser gehe als mancher Westgemeinde.
Wenn nun diese Transferleistungen wegfallen ( sie werden es kurz über lang ) wird nun ( so sind Politiker halt ) vieles zu Geld gemacht, was man nicht unbedingt als Gemeinde oder Staat haben muss. Damit meine ich eben auch Fischereirechte. Du bekommst für ein Fischreirecht bis zu 60 Jahrespachten als Kaufsumme. Nun fang doch bitte selbst mal zu rechnen an.
Nochmal: das ist keine angelfachliche Ansicht, sondern eine finanzpolitische ! Es geht auch gar nicht darum, ob mir dies persönlich so gefällt. Ich versuche nur Fakten zu sehen.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe mich entschieden eigentlich an den ganzen Diskussionen hier um VDSF, DAV und Verbandspolitik nicht mehr zu beteiligen.
Aber der derzeitige Diskussionsstand kann weiteres (unnötiges) Angstpotential aufbauen. Darum möchte ich ein einmaliges Statement zur Frage der Privatisierung abgeben:

Ich glaube auch, dass es eine hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit gibt, dass in den neuen Ländern die staatlichen Stellen gezwungen sind die Fischereirechte zu privatisieren (Stichwort gesetzliche Schuldenbremse).

Was bedeutet das für den Gewässerpool und den DAV? Gibt eigentlich nur eine logische Antwort: Der DAV muss mit den staatlichen Stellen einen Handlungsplan aushandeln, wie es bewerkstelligt wird, dass die Fischereirechte an den DAV bzw. den ihm angeschlossenen Vereine verkauft werden. Der Knackpunkt wird sein, wie die Finanzierungsmodalitäten für beide Seiten befriedigend dargestellt werden können (Staat will große Einnahmen sofort erzielen – DAV kann nur über langfristige Ratenzahlungen die Sache finanziell stemmen >>> Finanzierungsmodell notwendig).

Das Problem ist aber unterm Strich lösbar, und zwar so, dass d der Gewässerpool erhalten bleiben kann.

Klinke mich aus der Diskussion hier wieder aus.


Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Um der fortschreitenden Privatisierung von Allgemeingut Einhalt zu gebieten, ist grundsätzlich politisches Umdenken nötig.


Ich will mich aber nicht wiederholen . . .#h


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

ach Prof. Schleie, erstens wiederholst Du Dich und zweitens willst Du den Unterscheid zwischen Allgemeingut ( Wasser, Luft, Natur ) und Natur bzw. Naturnutzung nicht begreifen.
Du darfst in den Wald gehen ( freier Zugang zur Natur ) aber noch lange keinen Baum umhauen ( Naturnutzung ).


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Und du verstehst nicht, dass alles zusammengehört.

Nur durch grundsätzliches Umdenken, in allem was den Ungang mit der Natur betrifft, kann man Naturschutz, Naturnutz und maximale pers. Freiheit unter einen Hut bekommen.

Dein Problem ist, dass du alles in Geld aufwiegen willst.
Es gibt wichtigere Werte als Geld aber der allgemein fortschreitende Werteverfall wird kaum zu stoppen sein solange die Masse mit Spielen und billigen Drogen(Alkohol) zufriedenzustellen ist.

Wir rennen aktuell von einer Krise in die nächste nur weil niemand dort oben begreifen will, dass Ressourcen und damit(logischerweise) auch Wachstum begrenzt sind!

Erst nach dem allgemeinen Zusammenbruch, des aktuellen globalen Finanzsystems wird man zwangsweise umdenken und ökonomisch handeln lernen.

Alles andere steht schon weiter vorn.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Gratulation Tinca !
Du hast es wieder geschafft das Thema zu wechseln.
Es sollte in diesem Fred um Pool oder Vereinsbewirtschaftung gehen.
Mein Beitrag bezüglich der Finanzen gehört zum Thema, ebenso wie die Bemerkungen von Blauzahn und Ralle 24.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Gratulation Tinca !
> Du hast es wieder geschafft das Thema zu wechseln.
> Es sollte in diesem Fred um Pool oder Vereinsbewirtschaftung gehen.
> Mein Beitrag bezüglich der Finanzen gehört zum Thema, ebenso wie die Bemerkungen von Blauzahn und Ralle 24.




Wer entscheidet das noch gleich?
Hat schon mit dem Thema zu tun.


Hier geht es los:



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Blauzahn:
> Leider hat *die Antwort* rein gar nichts mit Fisch oder Angeln zu tun.
> *Sie ist nur politisch*; aus meiner Sicht realpolitisch.
> Fischereirechte sind grundstücksgleiche Rechte. Sie haben einen finanziellen Wert wie Grundstücke auch. Im Westen der Republik hat zwar der Staat und einige Kommunen auch Fischreirechte. Überwiegend sind diese Rechte jedoch in Hand von Privatleuten oder Fischereivereinen.l Privatleute verpachten dieses Rechte; oft gegen Höchstgebot.
> ...



Du willst ja alles seinen (vorübergehenden)Geldwert umrechnen obwohl du es ja einsiehst, dass es auch ein politisches Thema ist.

Darum sollte man m.M.n. schon heute aufhören (die Gewässer) zu privatisieren um damit vorübergehend Haushaltslöcher(in welchen Kassen auch immer) zu stopfen und haushalten mit dem was man hat.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Diese Meinung darfst Du haben.
Und es geht auch gar nicht darum ob Deine oder meine Meinung falsch oder richtig ist. Es geht darum wie sich die Dinge ( fälschlicherweise oder richtigerweise...) entwickeln werden.
Ich weis wozu Politiker nicht fähig, und was noch schlimmer ist, wozu sie fähig sind !!! 
Da muss man kein Prophet sein: Rechne mit dem Schlimmsten!
Die Fischereirechte im Osten werden Zug um Zug privatisiert !
Das ist nur eine Frage der Zeit ( auch wenn es weh tut ).
Wetten ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Lieber nicht.#d

Es geht immer noch schlimmer . . .|motz:


----------



## angler1996 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Diese Meinung darfst Du haben.
> Und es geht auch gar nicht darum ob Deine oder meine Meinung falsch oder richtig ist. Es geht darum wie sich die Dinge ( fälschlicherweise oder richtigerweise...) entwickeln werden.
> Ich weis wozu Politiker nicht fähig, und was noch schlimmer ist, wozu sie fähig sind !!!
> Da muss man kein Prophet sein: Rechne mit dem Schlimmsten!
> ...


 
Wetten würd ich darauf nicht#h
Fakt ist , dass dieses Szenario nicht völlig falsch ist.
Und deshalb hätte ich für die Zukunft so wenig wie möglich Konkurrenten um Gewässer.
Gruß A.


----------



## Blauzahn (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Die Fischereirechte im Osten werden Zug um Zug privatisiert !
> Das ist nur eine Frage der Zeit ( auch wenn es weh tut ).
> Wetten ?



Ich muß nochmal Nachfragen
(unabhängig vom Länderfinanzausgleich, welcher übrigens schon seit 1951 existiert #h):
Warum passiert das deiner Meinung nach in nächster bzw. absehbarer Zeit?
Die Gesetzeslage ist doch seit 1991 eindeutig wie auch die wirtschaftliche Lage der Kommunen seit geraumer Zeit nicht besser/schlechter wird.
Folgte man deiner Logik, hätte die Privatisierung doch schon längst erfolgen müssen....
Oder hängt diese Annahme bzw. Prophezeiung mit der bevorstehenden Fusion beider Verbände zusammen?

Danke und Gruß
René


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ich muß nochmal Nachfragen
> (unabhängig vom Länderfinanzausgleich, welcher übrigens schon seit 1951 existiert #h):
> Warum passiert das deiner Meinung nach in nächster bzw. absehbarer Zeit?
> Die Gesetzeslage ist doch seit 1991 eindeutig wie auch die wirtschaftliche Lage der Kommunen seit geraumer Zeit nicht besser/schlechter wird.
> ...



Rene´,

mal ganz Grundsätzlich, ohne Unterstellungen, eine rein theoretische, aber in vielen anderen Bereichen sicher nicht unübliche Vorgehensweise. 

Das sind zwei Institutionen. Die eine hat ihre Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft, die andere hat noch reichlich Tafelsilber. 

Das weckt Begehrlichkeiten, ist doch klar. 

In einem moralisch nicht so gefestigten Land wie der Bundesrepublik, würde das in etwa so ablaufen.

1.) Man versucht es mit der Brechstange. Komm, wir tun uns zusammen und machen das Beste draus. Funktioniert nicht immer, weil die entscheidenden Posten bei der Tafelsilberfraktion vieleicht noch von Idealisten besetzt sind.

2.) Man versucht einen aus der Tafelsilberfraktion, der nicht ganz so idealistisch ist, dort in eine entsprechende Position zu bringen. Das geht ab und zu durch Beziehungen, Kontakte, Versprechungen etc.
Aber eben auch nicht immer.

3.) Im Falle des Scheiterns installiert man obigen Kandidaten aus der Tafelsilberfraktion bei sich selbst in einer Entscheiderposition. Er darf allerdings nicht zu intelligent sein.
Das hat den Vorteil, dass dieser aus der Vergangeneit nicht nur Insiderwissen hat, sondern eben auch viel bessere Kontakte und vor allem Wissen um Stärken und Schwächen der Tafelsilberbewahrer.

4.) Gleichzeitig wechseln, aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen, Entscheidungsträger von der Begehrfraktion zur Tafelsilberfraktion. Sie bilden dort Brückenköpfe, sammeln Freunde und Anhänger. Natürlich wechseln auch Überzeugungstäter und/oder frustierte, kann man nicht unterscheiden. Sie bilden aber auch gute Kontakte zu Behörden oder maßgeblichen Privatpersonen.

5.) Glaubt man die Brückenköpfe stark genug, die Verzweigungen und Verbindungen genügend ausgereift, fängt man wieder bei Punkt 1 an. Hoffend, dass die Begehrlichkeit nun auch in der Tafelsilberfraktion genügend Anhänger gefunden hat. Man zankt sich vorher, verhandelt hart, droht auch mal, das Ganze platzen zu lassen. Abr auf wundersame Weise kommt es dann schließlich doch zu einer Einigung. Natürlich von beiderseitigem, zähneknirschenden " wir konnten ja nicht anders".

6.) Gelingt ein Zusammenschluß, ist der Weg frei zur Veräußerung des Tafelsilbers. In den entscheidenden Positionen sitzen überwiegend Begehrliche oder solche, die dazu wurden. Tafelsilber wird übrigens nicht verschleudert und auch nicht verhökert. Man fängt mit kleinen, aber wertvollen Dingen an, so dass immer noch genug übrigbleibt. Doch der Rest wird immer kleiner. Irgendwann ist dann alles verhökert. Die Verhökerer sind längst raus aus dem Geschäft und hinterlassen verbrannte Erde.
Das sind Prozesse, die nicht in wenigen Jahren ablaufen, sondern auch Jahrzehnte dauern können.

Wie gesagt, sicher nicht in Deutschland. Aber so, ganz grob und plump geschildert, läuft sowas ab.


----------



## Fuldaangler (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Verein ist immer besser als ein Pool. Ein Verein ist meistens eine gemeinnützige Verbindung die keine Gewinne im großen Stil machen darf, was bei allen anderen Verbindungen immer im vordergrund steht. Wenn Gewässer verkauft werden, was ja oft genug der Fall ist muß nur immer darauf geachtet werden das nicht die Natur und Vogelschützer die Gewässer kaufen (wie bei uns im Umkreis oft genug passiert) denn dann ist egal ob Verein oder Pool da kommt keiner mehr dran. Da sind die schönsten Gewässer dann weg, und so wie es hier einige wollten "Naturbelassen". Ich weiß sicher nicht auf die Art und Weise, aber sie sind Naturbelassen. 
Alle Gewässer egal ob nun in Vereinshand oder Pool sollten nur so bewirtschaftet werden dürfen das immer ein gesunder Bestand an Fischen im Gewässer vorhanden ist. (Forellenpuffs und so natürlich ausgenommen, da stehen existenzen auf dem Spiel). Dann und nur dann erübrigt sich die Frage was ist besser. Gewinne müssen für Renaturierungsmassnahmen, gewissenhaften Besatz, Wiederansiedlungsprojekte und so ausgegeben werden.
Wer angeln will soll in einen Verein gehen, wer das nicht will der holt sich eine "günstige" Tageskarte und unterstützt so die Arbeit der Vereine oder Pools durch "Geld". Die Mitglieder im Verein zahlen ja auch und leisten Wertvolle Arbeit an und in der Natur, und nur das sollte das Ziel sein. 
*Jeder darf in den Wald aber nicht jeder darf einen Baum fällen.*
Sprich jeder darf Angeln (von mir aus auch Bäume fällen) aber nur mit Genehmigung.
Gruß
Fuldaangler


----------



## antonio (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Fuldaangler schrieb:


> Verein ist immer besser als ein Pool. Ein Verein ist meistens eine gemeinnützige Verbindung die keine Gewinne im großen Stil machen darf, was bei allen anderen Verbindungen immer im vordergrund steht. Wenn Gewässer verkauft werden, was ja oft genug der Fall ist muß nur immer darauf geachtet werden das nicht die Natur und Vogelschützer die Gewässer kaufen (wie bei uns im Umkreis oft genug passiert) denn dann ist egal ob Verein oder Pool da kommt keiner mehr dran. Da sind die schönsten Gewässer dann weg, und so wie es hier einige wollten "Naturbelassen". Ich weiß sicher nicht auf die Art und Weise, aber sie sind Naturbelassen.
> Alle Gewässer egal ob nun in Vereinshand oder Pool sollten nur so bewirtschaftet werden dürfen das immer ein gesunder Bestand an Fischen im Gewässer vorhanden ist. (Forellenpuffs und so natürlich ausgenommen, da stehen existenzen auf dem Spiel). Dann und nur dann erübrigt sich die Frage was ist besser. Gewinne müssen für Renaturierungsmassnahmen, gewissenhaften Besatz, Wiederansiedlungsprojekte und so ausgegeben werden.
> Wer angeln will soll in einen Verein gehen, wer das nicht will der holt sich eine "günstige" Tageskarte und unterstützt so die Arbeit der Vereine oder Pools durch "Geld". Die Mitglieder im Verein zahlen ja auch und leisten Wertvolle Arbeit an und in der Natur, und nur das sollte das Ziel sein.
> *Jeder darf in den Wald aber nicht jeder darf einen Baum fällen.*
> ...



blödsinn.

antonio


----------



## kxxxkfxx (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



antonio schrieb:


> blödsinn.
> 
> antonio


 
Nein, meiner Meinung nach völlig richtig.

Gewässerpools funktionieren nur in strukturschwachen Gegenden ohne Angeldruck. Sonst geht es nicht ohne Regulierung, inklusive vernünftiger Besatzstrategie.


----------



## Blauzahn (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Nein, meiner Meinung nach völlig richtig.
> 
> Gewässerpools* funktionieren nur in strukturschwachen Gegenden ohne Angeldruck*. Sonst geht es nicht ohne Regulierung, inklusive vernünftiger Besatzstrategie.



Na da bin ich auf die Begründung gespannt, welche ich hiermit höflich einfordern möchte.

Danke!


----------



## antonio (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Nein, meiner Meinung nach völlig richtig.
> 
> Gewässerpools funktionieren nur in strukturschwachen Gegenden ohne Angeldruck. Sonst geht es nicht ohne Regulierung, inklusive vernünftiger Besatzstrategie.



was sind denn strukturschwache gegenden?
was denn für ne regulierung?
das wird immer abenteuerlicher hier.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Na da bin ich auf die Begründung gespannt, welche ich hiermit höflich einfordern möchte.
> 
> Danke!



Meiner einer auch.


----------



## Fr33 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Hallo in die Runde,

ich möchte nochmal, um sicher zu gehen, dass ich nichts durcheinander bringe nochmal nachfragen, was unter einem Gewässerpool verstanden wird:

Ein Gewässerpool ist eine Gruppierung von Gewässern, die mit einer einzigen Lizenz für einen gewissen Zeitraum (idR 1 Jahr) befischt werden darf - ist das in extremer Kurzform so korrekt?


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Japp.

Ein Gewässerverbund, welcher mit einer einzige Erlaubnis beangelt werden kann.


----------



## antonio (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

es kann aber trotzdem zu unterschiedlichen bestimmungen für die einzelnen gewässer kommen.

antonio


----------



## kxxxkfxx (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Na da bin ich auf die Begründung gespannt, welche ich hiermit höflich einfordern möchte.
> 
> Danke!


 
Beispiel Fränkische Seenplatte:
Hier findet an jedem Wochenende ein regelrechter Angeltourismus statt und zwar nicht nur aus Franken, sondern insbesondere auch aus dem Münchener Umland (Starnberg etc.) und von Touristen, die dort Angelurlaube verleben.
Da es den Anglern primär um den Raubfischbestand geht (Hecht, Zander), muss hier ganz einfach regulierend eingegriffen werden (Anzahl Tageskarten, Raubfischschonzeit, Sperrgebeite), da anderenfalls der attraktive Fischbestand innerhalb von wenigen Jahren dahin wäre.

Beispiel Forchheimer Angelgewässer:
Hier war dieses Jahr teilweise das Limit der für das Jahr von den Vereinen ausgegebenden Tageskarten (eine recht beachtliche Anzahl) bereits im August aufgebraucht. Eine weitere Beangelung über den eh durch die Vereinsmitglieder entstandenden Angeldruck hinaus hätte unwillkürlich zu einer Reduktion des Fischbestandes über das sinnvolle Maß hinweg geführt.

Die Idee der Gewässerpools funktioniert, wenn entweder so viele im Rahmen des Pools zugängliche Gewässer verfügbar sind, dass sich die Anzahl der Angler von allein verteilt, oder dass halt eine überschaubare Anzahl Angler vorhanden ist.
Beides ist in Ballungsgebieten, zumindest in Bayern, nicht gegeben.


----------



## Fr33 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

@ all vielen Dank.

Das mit den Unterschiedlichen Regeln wie Maße etc. ist ja kein Thema.... im Grunde bin ich auch FÜR Pools....

Aber ich KANN auch die Gegenseite verstehen. Ein Pool heisst ja, dass die Exklusivität einiger Gewässer im eigenen Einzugsgebiet wegfallen würde. ich z.B bin in einem kleinen ASV, der nur ein 0,8-1ha großes Gewässer hat.... für die rund 30-40 Aktiven Angler aber noch ok.... lass es mal 8 sein, die mehr als 1 mal im Monat angeln gehn...

So Vereinsmitglieder würden sich, sofern faire Preise, über eine Ausdehnung ihrer Fanggebiete (Gewässer) freuen.... da sie nun auch in anderen Gewässern mit einer Karte fischen könnten...

Und die Kehrseite werden die Vereine erleben, die das Privileg haben bisher große Gewässer (Baggerseen) usw. beherbergen und nun auch andere Petrijünger an ihr Gewässer lassen.

Versteht mich nicht falsch.... aber es gibt immer 2 Seiten der Medalie. Es wird also Gewinner und Verlierer geben - ein klares Pro oder Contra ist daher IMMER eine persönliche Sache.

Hier im Rhein Main Gebiet gibt es ausser den Rhein und Main kaum bis keine gescheiten "freien" Gewässer wo man ausserhalb eines Vereins angeln könnte.... und wenn ein Verein mal Gastkarten ausgibt, dass mit bösen Einschränkungen und oft mit "Begleitschutz"... das ist für mich aber eher Prävention vor Anglern ...

Daher sehe ich in einigen Bereichen mit bisher wenigen Gewässern ein Gewässerpool als Kritisch....


----------



## antonio (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ all vielen Dank.
> 
> Das mit den Unterschiedlichen Regeln wie Maße etc. ist ja kein Thema.... im Grunde bin ich auch FÜR Pools....
> 
> ...



deine vereinsmitglieder werden dann aber auch an andere gewässer gehen.
und wenn sie dort sind, dann eben von anderen gewässern leute bei euch.
das gleicht sich schon einigermaßen aus.
und jede pfütze von 10x10 m ist ja in der regel auch nicht in so nem pool.

antonio


----------



## antonio (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

krickfan glaubst du nur in bayern gibts angeltourismus?
woanders funktioniert das auch dort gibts auch angeltourismus.
und auch in bl die eine ähnliche gewässerdichte wie bayern haben.

antonio


----------



## angler1996 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*


Krickfan
m.E, vermengst du Verschiedenes
zunächst mal besteht der Gewässerfond das DAV für Mitglieder der Vereine, mit Gastanglern/ Urlaubern hat das zunächst nix zu tun. Es gibt da auch für die Mitglieder der einzelnen Vereine durchaus Regelungen , die bestimmte Dinge eingrenzen, z.B Bootsbenutzung auf bestimmten Gewässern ist den Mitgliedern des ansässigen Ortsvereins vorbehalten )
Also begrenzt auf die Anzahl Mitglieder der Vereine.
Daneben werde Gastkarten ausgegeben, wenn man dass als notwendig ansieht , lassen die sich sicher in der Menge und Anzahl der zu beangelnden Gewässer begrenzen, why not?
Kurz: die Organisitionsform , sollte man von der Bewirtschaftungsform/fragen trennen


----------



## kxxxkfxx (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



antonio schrieb:


> krickfan glaubst du nur in bayern gibts angeltourismus?
> woanders funktioniert das auch dort gibts auch angeltourismus.
> und auch in bl die eine ähnliche gewässerdichte wie bayern haben.
> 
> antonio


 
Mir sind halt Gewässerpools nur aus den eher strukturschwachen Gegenden, vor allem den neuen Bundesländern, bekannt.

Kennst Du Beispiele aus den Regionen NRW, BW, BY?


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Kennst Du Beispiele aus den Regionen NRW, BW, BY?




Die sind da wohl noch nicht so weit.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## kxxxkfxx (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Krickfan
> m.E, vermengst du Verschiedenes
> zunächst mal besteht der Gewässerfond das DAV für Mitglieder der Vereine, mit Gastanglern/ Urlaubern hat das zunächst nix zu tun.


 
Die Gastangler sind hier zu großen Teilen Einheimische aus dem Umland, die in kleinen Vereinen ohne attraktive Gewässer organisiert sind, weil denen die Preise für die anderen Vereine zu teuer sind (Was ich nachvollziehen kann). Die wären zu großen Teilen sofort bei einem Pool dabei.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die sind da wohl noch nicht so weit.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


 
Anderen Leuten Engstirnigkeit zu unterstellen, ist einfach. Vielleicht haben sie sich aber auch Gedanken gemacht und sind deshalb da, wo sie heute stehen.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Da ist da noch die Frage von Rene offen:
Zum einen hat die ganze Thematik nichts mit der möglichen Vereinigung der beiden Anglerverbände zu tun. Es ist halt so, dass der Staat bzw. die Kommunen keinen bevorzugen und keinen benachteiligen dürfen. Deswegen schreibt man auch Leistungen aus. Die sog. freihändige Verpachtung von Fischereirechten wird auch durch die EU-Rechtssprechung sehr bald der Vergangenheit angehören. Und damit zum Kern der Geschichte. Auch hier wird die Ausschreibung die Regel werden.
Wenn nun beispielsweise die Stadt Chemnitz ein Fischereirecht zur Verpachtung ausschreibt, kann dies durchaus ein Privatmann aus Zwickau pachten, sofern er das Höchstgebot abgibt. Wenn er den DAV-Pool überbietet, dann ist das eben so. Und wenn sieben Angler aus Chemnitz schnell einen eigenen Verein gründen und mitbieten, haben sie auch eine Chance ! Also kann der Pool nur dann gewinnen, wenn er das günstigste Angebot abgibt. ( Tinca würde sagen moralisch verwerflich, aber Gesetze sind nun nicht immer moralisch ).


----------



## antonio (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

hier gibts auch vereine die sogar gar keine gewässer besitzen und sind trotzdem mitglied in nem gewässerpool.
alles eine frage der organisation.
du solltest dir mal angucken wie die pools funktionieren auch mal hinter die kulissen schauen.

antonio


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Anderen Leuten Engstirnigkeit zu unterstellen, ist einfach. Vielleicht haben sie sich aber auch Gedanken gemacht und sind deshalb da, wo sie heute stehen.



Naja, vielleicht auch nicht.

Engstirnig ist es eher, nicht über den eigen Teller- . . ähh . . Gewässerrand hinauszublicken.|bigeyes

Sie nehmen sich aber selbst die Möglichkeit, auch woanders angeln zu können.
Ich pers. würde es als unzureichend empfinden immer nur an ein, zwei oder drei Gewässern angeln zu können.

Dann kann ich auch meinen Gartenteich überbesetzen und mich da hinhocken.

Ich mag die Herausforderung, auch woanders erfolgreich sein zu können.


----------



## antonio (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Da ist da noch die Frage von Rene offen:
> Zum einen hat die ganze Thematik nichts mit der möglichen Vereinigung der beiden Anglerverbände zu tun. Es ist halt so, dass der Staat bzw. die Kommunen keinen bevorzugen und keinen benachteiligen dürfen. Deswegen schreibt man auch Leistungen aus. Die sog. freihändige Verpachtung von Fischereirechten wird auch durch die EU-Rechtssprechung sehr bald der Vergangenheit angehören. Und damit zum Kern der Geschichte. Auch hier wird die Ausschreibung die Regel werden.
> Wenn nun beispielsweise die Stadt Chemnitz ein Fischereirecht zur Verpachtung ausschreibt, kann dies durchaus ein Privatmann aus Zwickau pachten, sofern er das Höchstgebot abgibt. Wenn er den DAV-Pool überbietet, dann ist das eben so. Und wenn sieben Angler aus Chemnitz schnell einen eigenen Verein gründen und mitbieten, haben sie auch eine Chance ! Also kann der Pool nur dann gewinnen, wenn er das günstigste Angebot abgibt. ( Tinca würde sagen moralisch verwerflich, aber Gesetze sind nun nicht immer moralisch ).



und finanziell dürfte da eben über einen pool mehr zu bewerkstelligen sein als über einen kleinen verein.

antonio


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Klar, Antonio !
Wenn der Pool das meiste bietet, ist er vorn dran.
Aber denk auch daran, dass dann die Sauce für alle teuerer wird


----------



## kxxxkfxx (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich pers. würde es als unzureichend empfinden immer nur an ein, zwei oder drei Gewässern angeln zu können.
> 
> Dann kann ich auch meinen Gartenteich überbesetzen und mich da hinhocken.


 
Zitat aus dem Web-Auftritt eines lokalen Angelvereins mit ca. 150 Mitgliedern:
"Den Mitgliedern stehen insgesamt 6 stehende Gewässer mit einer Gesamtfläche von fast 27 Hektar sowie 2 Fließgewässer mit einer Abschnittslänge von ca. 5 km zur Verfügung."

Das reicht mir allemal. Allerdings ist dieser Verein nicht gerade billig (ca. 500 € Aufnahmegebühr).


----------



## antonio (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

bei entsprechenden mitgliederzahlen der pools relativiert sich das.
die eventuellen erhöhungen dürften sehr moderat sein für den einzelnen.
wenn dagegen ein verein die beträge aufbringen will müssen die mitglieder schon sehr viel tiefer in die tasche greifen.
und daraus entstehen dann die elitären vereine.

antonio


----------



## antonio (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Zitat aus dem Web-Auftritt eines lokalen Angelvereins mit ca. 150 Mitgliedern:
> "Den Mitgliedern stehen insgesamt 6 stehende Gewässer mit einer Gesamtfläche von fast 27 Hektar sowie 2 Fließgewässer mit einer Abschnittslänge von ca. 5 km zur Verfügung."
> 
> Das reicht mir allemal. Allerdings ist dieser Verein nicht gerade billig (ca. 500 € Aufnahmegebühr).



und da wird eben über die aufnahmegebühr ausgesperrt, ich weiß es gibt noch höhere ag.

dir mag es reichen anderen  eben nicht und warum soll man nicht ohne weiteren größeren aufwand auch mal woanders angeln können als nur am "vereinstümpel" , im urlaub, am langen we etc. ?

antonio


----------



## Blauzahn (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Da ist da noch die Frage von Rene offen:
> Zum einen hat die ganze Thematik nichts mit der möglichen Vereinigung der beiden Anglerverbände zu tun. Es ist halt so, dass der Staat bzw. die Kommunen keinen bevorzugen und keinen benachteiligen dürfen. Deswegen schreibt man auch Leistungen aus. Die sog. freihändige Verpachtung von Fischereirechten wird auch durch die EU-Rechtssprechung sehr bald der Vergangenheit angehören. Und damit zum Kern der Geschichte. Auch hier wird die Ausschreibung die Regel werden.
> Wenn nun beispielsweise die Stadt Chemnitz ein Fischereirecht zur Verpachtung ausschreibt, kann dies durchaus ein Privatmann aus Zwickau pachten, sofern er das Höchstgebot abgibt. Wenn er den DAV-Pool überbietet, dann ist das eben so. Und wenn sieben Angler aus Chemnitz schnell einen eigenen Verein gründen und mitbieten, haben sie auch eine Chance ! Also kann der Pool nur dann gewinnen, wenn er das günstigste Angebot abgibt. ( Tinca würde sagen moralisch verwerflich, aber Gesetze sind nun nicht immer moralisch ).



Danke.
Soweit logisch und auch unter Euren Bedingungen (ich lass mal die Anführungszeichen weg ;-) ) eine oder die gängige Praxis.
Hier ist man, ich sage einen Schritt weiter, andere könnten meinen -> einen Schritt hinterher...
Wenn ein Privatmann ein Gewässer pachten möchte, wie passiert an der Zwickauer Mulde mit dem Prinz zu Schönburg Glauchau, und hierbei die Naturnutzung verbunden mit gewinnorientiertem Denken im Vordergrund steht, greift ein nicht zu verachtender Punkt...
Tata
Ja - es ist der Naturschutz.
Der pachtende Verband, in diesem Falle der AV-Südsachsen ist im Verbund des Landesverbandes Sächsischer Angler, welcher im Freistaat Sachsen ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband ist, in der Lage, beim Umweltministerium (Lobbyarbeit sei dank) schon einen gehörigen Einfluß darauf zu nehmen, welche Konzepte der (private) Pächter aufzubieten hat bzw. muß.

Im übrigen könnte ich als Mitgliedsverein das AVS kein Gewässer pachten, ohne die Zugehörigkeit und damit die Nutzung des Gewässerfonds für meine Mitglieder aufs Spiel zu setzen.
Nun kann man darüber philosophieren ob dies alte DDR-Strukturen sind... bleibt dir unbenommen,
aber ich erreiche damit eine solide Basis für das Funktionieren des Pools.
Die Kommunen sind zudem nicht in jedem Falle Eigentümer, z.B. im Falle der Zwickauer Mulde. Hier sitzt man mit den Kollegen aus dem Regierungspräsidium Chemnitz bei der Pachtverhandlung am Tisch und es zählt eben das "Gesamtpaket" und nicht vordergründig die Kohle.

Kleinere Gewässer (Tümpel, Teiche, Weiher) wandern auch hier in Privathand, diese haben aber keinerlei Einfluß bzw. geben Ausschlag für das Scheitern des Pools.

Zudem ist jeder Mitgliedsverein in der Pflicht durch vertraglich festgelegte Pflegegewässer und -Abschnitte.
In diesem Verantwortungsbereich wird der Besatz organisiert, die Arbeitseinsätze durchgeführt und sonstige anstehende Maßnahmen zur Erhaltung der Gewässer und Fischbestände erfolgreich realisiert.

Gastangler sind gern willkommen und an unseren Salmostrecken im Erzgebirge jedes Jahr sehr sehr zahlreich, was sich aber in keinster Weise problematisch auf die Bestände auswirkt.

Dieser Pool oder auch Gewässerfonds funktioniert in jedem Bundesland der ehemaligen Zone so oder ähnlich
und das schon mehr als 20 Jahre.
So falsch kann dieser Ansatz, auch unter marktwirtschaftlichen Gesichtspunkten, nicht sein.

Mahlzeit
René


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Die Idee der Gewässerpools funktioniert, wenn entweder so viele im Rahmen des Pools zugängliche Gewässer verfügbar sind, dass sich die Anzahl der Angler von allein verteilt, oder dass halt eine überschaubare Anzahl Angler vorhanden ist.
> Beides ist in Ballungsgebieten, zumindest in Bayern, nicht gegeben.



Nun, wer sagt denn dass es bei Gewässerpools keine Gewässerspezifischen Einschränkungen geben darf/kann/muss?

Ich glaube, Du siehst das etwas zu pauschal nach dem Motto: Jeder darf alles und überall. 

Nö, da gehören klare Regeln her, die den Befischungsdruck steuern. Das ist halt in "strukturschwachen" ( ich sag treffender "dünner besiedelten") Gebieten unkomplizierter als in Ballungsräumen. Das ist ganz klar.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

nun antonio, Du lebest vom Prinzip Hoffnung.
Was ist der Grund, dass Du von moderaten Erhöhungen ausgehst ?
In Bayern zahlst Du locker für eine ( ! ) Gewässerstrecke um die 150 Euro.
Das wird im Osten sicher die nächsten vier, fünf  Jahre nicht passieren, aber ich habe ja geschrieben Staat und Kommunen müssen zwingend ausschreiben und dann geht es steil nach oben, weil eben nicht nur ein sondern nahezu alle Gewässser teuerer werden.
Und dann ziehen die Politiker um Vergabeärger zu sparen, die Option mit dem Verkauf der Fischereirechte ! Ja was meinst Du denn was los ist, wenn der DAV mit seinem Pool nicht zum Zuge käme ? Nichts wie Ärger !!! Also vorheriger Verkauf , um nicht ausschreiben zu müssen.


----------



## antonio (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> nun antonio, Du lebest vom Prinzip Hoffnung.
> Was ist der Grund, dass Du von moderaten Erhöhungen ausgehst ?
> In Bayern zahlst Du locker für eine ( ! ) Gewässerstrecke um die 150 Euro.
> Das wird im Osten sicher die nächsten vier, fünf  Jahre nicht passieren, aber ich habe ja geschrieben Staat und Kommunen müssen zwingend ausschreiben und dann geht es steil nach oben, weil eben nicht nur ein sondern nahezu alle Gewässser teuerer werden.
> Und dann ziehen die Politiker um Vergabeärger zu sparen, die Option mit dem Verkauf der Fischereirechte ! Ja was meinst Du denn was los ist, wenn der DAV mit seinem Pool nicht zum Zuge käme ? Nichts wie Ärger !!! Also vorheriger Verkauf , um nicht ausschreiben zu müssen.



nein tu ich nicht, lies dir mal blauzahns letzten post durch.
und warum in bayern und nicht nur da für einzelne gewässer entsprechend hohe beträge zu zahlen sind, liegt eben daran, daß dort von anfang an an die ganze sache anders herangegangen wurde in form von "kleinkrämerei"
es funktioniert eben auch anders.

antonio


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

na dann glaub mal was Du magst !
Das mit den Ausschreibungen kommt, da sorgt schon die EU dafür.
Ich hoffe dass wir beide noch 10 Jahre leben. Dann können wir ja die Realität sehen.
Wäre schön für Dich, wenn ich unrecht hätte !


----------



## antonio (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

das mit den ausschreibungen gibt es heute schon,nur eben daß das gesamtkonzept zählt und nicht nur der preis.

antonio


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

nur noch ein Gedanke, antonio !
Und was machst Du wenn beispielsweise NABU mit einem Naturschutzkonzept mitbietet ?
Woher nimmst Du die Selbstsicherheit eine Ausschreibung zu gewinnen ????


----------



## Blauzahn (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



antonio schrieb:


> das mit den ausschreibungen gibt es heute schon,nur eben daß das gesamtkonzept zählt und nicht nur der preis.
> 
> antonio



Das ist bzw. wäre auch anderswo möglich, sprich im Altbundesgebiet. Die gewachsenen Strukturen lassen dies aber nicht zu... zumindest jetzt noch nicht.

Wie lang hält ein Verein mit eigenem gepachteten Gewässer den Verordnungen der EU zur FFH-Richtlinie oder der Biodiversitäts-Konvention stand?

Übrigens...
Der NABU als Pächter hat einen großen Nachteil.
Dort gibt es viel zu wenig helfende Hände #h

Richtig verpackt gewinnen wir dort fast immer
und dies ist auch nicht aus der Luft gegriffen..


----------



## antonio (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

sicherheit gibts nirgends.
das trifft auch auf "euer" system zu.
aber ein großer pool ist leistungsfähiger(nicht nur finanziell) als ein kleiner verein.
was macht ihr denn wenn der nabu etc. kommt?
und mit den entsprechenden naturschutzverbänden wird auch schon lange geredet, da gibts nicht nur differenzen nein da gibts auch gemeinsamkeiten.

antonio


----------



## Dunraven (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> ich möchte nochmal, um sicher zu gehen, dass ich nichts durcheinander bringe nochmal nachfragen, was unter einem Gewässerpool verstanden wird:
> 
> Ein Gewässerpool ist eine Gruppierung von Gewässern, die mit einer einzigen Lizenz für einen gewissen Zeitraum (idR 1 Jahr) befischt werden darf - ist das in extremer Kurzform so korrekt?




Wenn dem so ist hätte ich gerne die Erklärung was man unter einem Verein versteht. Denn das ist für mich auch nichts anderes als ein Zusammenschluß mit einer Gruppierung von Gewässern, die mit einer einzigen Lizenz für einen gewissen Zeitraum (idR 1 Jahr) befischt werden darf.


----------



## antonio (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

wenn du es so simpel ausdrücken willst ja, aber ein sehr großer leistungsfähiger verein oder eben eine kooperationsgemeinschaft vieler vereine.
lies mal post 118 das ist ein funktionsprinzip.
es gibt da auch andere in mehr oder weniger abgewandelter form sogar bundeslandübergreifend.

antonio


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Gratulation, Blauzahn !
Aufrichtige Gratulation sogar wenn ihr gegen die NABU's gewonnen habt.
Nur - in Bayern hat der Landesbund für Vogelschutz den Anglern ein Fließ-Gewässer um sündhaft teueres Geld sogar vor der Nase weggekauft.
Mich wundert in diesem Geschäft rein gar nichts mehr !
und was die "gewachsenen Strukuren", wie Du es nennst, anbelangt. auch darauf ist auf Dauer kein Verlass !
So gesehen wäre ja die Vereinigung von VDSV und DAV für die Pool-Gewässer ein großer Vorteil. Da könnte dann wenigstens nicht gegeneinander geboten werden..........


----------



## antonio (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

wäre vielleicht mit einem leistungsfähigem verband/verein nicht passiert.

antonio


----------



## angler1996 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Gratulation, Blauzahn !
> Aufrichtige Gratulation sogar wenn ihr gegen die NABU's gewonnen habt.
> Nur - in Bayern hat der Landesbund für Vogelschutz den Anglern ein Fließ-Gewässer um sündhaft teueres Geld sogar vor der Nase weggekauft.
> Mich wundert in diesem Geschäft rein gar nichts mehr !
> ...


 
Stimmt, was gäbe es Dümmeres ?


----------



## Dunraven (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



antonio schrieb:


> wäre vielleicht mit einem leistungsfähigem verband/verein nicht passiert.
> 
> antonio



Denke ich auch.
Beispiel bei uns, eine Strecke war ausgeschrieben, zwei Vereine haben geboten, der mit dem kleineren Gebot hat den Zuschlag bekommen da er aufgrund seiner Größe und seiner Leistungsfähigkeit vom Inhaber des Fischereirechtes (Stadt oder Landkreis denke ich, keine Ahnung) als die gesamt gesehen bessere Lösung angesehen wurde, da der andere Verein eben nur ein Dutzend Gewässer hat und nicht die Ausstattung. Eben das von antonio genannte bessere Gesamtkonzept. 



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> aber ich habe ja geschrieben Staat und  Kommunen müssen zwingend ausschreiben und dann geht es steil nach oben,  weil eben nicht nur ein sondern nahezu alle Gewässser teuerer werden.
> Und dann ziehen die Politiker um Vergabeärger zu sparen, die Option mit  dem Verkauf der Fischereirechte ! Ja was meinst Du denn was los ist,  wenn der DAV mit seinem Pool nicht zum Zuge käme ? Nichts wie Ärger !!!  Also vorheriger Verkauf , um nicht ausschreiben zu müssen.



Oder sie *******n auf den Quatsch und verlängern bis zum Inkrafttreten  die Verträge auf sehr sehr lange Zeit bzw. setzen da eine Option ein die  es ermöglicht das zu umgehen. Zumal auch hier immer noch das deutsche  Gesetz greift das sie verpflichtet für eine ordentliche Hege udn Pflege  zu sorgen, und das damit dann auch manchen Hochbieter evt. ausschließt  weil sein Konzept nicht damit im Einklang steht.



krickfan schrieb:


> Mir sind halt Gewässerpools nur aus den eher  strukturschwachen Gegenden, vor allem den neuen Bundesländern, bekannt.
> 
> Kennst Du Beispiele aus den Regionen NRW, BW, BY?



Da stell ich eher mal die Gegenfrage, denn DU sagst sie funktionieren  nur in "strukturschwachen" Gegenden (wozu ich Bayern auch teilweise  zähle, denn oh Wunder da gibt es auch Gegenden mit kleinen Dörfern).  Dann belege das doch mal mit einem Beispiel wo es in einer Gegend die  nicht strukturschwach war schief gegangen ist. Ich kenne da keine, von  daher frage ich mich auf welcher Basis Du diese Behauptung erbracht  hast. Ich halte sie für ausgemachten Blödsinn.



antonio schrieb:


> wenn du es so simpel ausdrücken willst ja, aber  ein sehr großer leistungsfähiger verein oder eben eine  kooperationsgemeinschaft vieler vereine.
> lies mal post 118 das ist ein funktionsprinzip.
> es gibt da auch andere in mehr oder weniger abgewandelter form sogar bundeslandübergreifend.
> 
> antonio



Habe ich gelesen, ist für mich das selbe wie im Verein. Von daher verstehe ich ja nicht warum es laut unseren Bayern nicht klappen soll wenn man es Pool nennt, es aber bei Vereinen im Westen auch wunderbar funktioniert. Der Unterschied ist das eine nennt sich Pool, das andere Verein und es funktioniert sehr sehr ähnlich. Aber nur wenn man es Verein nennt soll es erfolgreich sein und sonst nicht die verdrehte Logik erschließt sich mir halt nicht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> So gesehen wäre ja die Vereinigung von VDSV und DAV für die Pool-Gewässer ein großer Vorteil. Da könnte dann wenigstens nicht gegeneinander geboten werden..........



Was glaubst Du wohl, warum der VDSF den DAV schlucken will ??

Man kann auch den Bock zum Gärtner machen.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Da stell ich eher mal die Gegenfrage, denn DU sagst sie funktionieren  nur in "strukturschwachen" Gegenden (wozu ich Bayern auch teilweise  zähle, denn oh Wunder da gibt es auch Gegenden mit kleinen Dörfern).  Dann belege das doch mal mit einem Beispiel wo es in einer Gegend die  nicht strukturschwach war schief gegangen ist. Ich kenne da keine, von  daher frage ich mich auf welcher Basis Du diese Behauptung erbracht  hast. Ich halte sie für ausgemachten Blödsinn.



Hab doch oben geschrieben, dass ich gern mal ein Pool-Beispiel aus einem Ballungsraum hätte. Ich kenne echt keines. Zumindest Versuche müsste es doch aber gegeben haben. Müsste doch eigentlich jemand hier im Board wissen.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (8. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Übrigens...
> Der NABU als Pächter hat einen großen Nachteil.
> Dort gibt es viel zu wenig helfende Hände #h



Mit so einem Statement wäre ich vorsichtig. Allein der Bayerische Landesverband für Vogelschutz hat 75.000 Mitglieder.

Und die Burschen haben Geld. Ich habe von mehreren Fällen hier in Bayern gehört, wo Leute ihr Vermögen zu großen Teilen dem Naturschutz vermacht haben.

Einfaches Rechenbeispiel: 
Jedes Frühjahr helfen meine Tochter und ich dem NaBu beim Frösche sammeln (Fangzäune an der Straße). Stundensatz 8,60 €, den der Freistaat zahlen muss (Wahnsinn #q). Dazu kommt Benzingeld, ich glaube 30 Cent pro km.
Macht am Ende der Sammelaktion, die immer um die 8 Wochen dauert, über 100 €, die alle ca. 60 Sammler freiwillig dem NaBu spenden. Selbst bei solchen Aktionen kommt ordentlich Kohle rein ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Einfaches Rechenbeispiel:
> Jedes Frühjahr helfen meine Tochter und ich dem NaBu beim Frösche sammeln (Fangzäune an der Straße).




Dann lass dir im Gegenzug `ne Angelkarte ausstellen.:m


----------



## antonio (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Mit so einem Statement wäre ich vorsichtig. Allein der Bayerische Landesverband für Vogelschutz hat 75.000 Mitglieder.
> 
> Und die Burschen haben Geld. Ich habe von mehreren Fällen hier in Bayern gehört, wo Leute ihr Vermögen zu großen Teilen dem Naturschutz vermacht haben.
> 
> ...



bei denen hört aber der schutz an der wasseroberfläche auf und das haben einige erkannt.
du machst also die arbeit für deinen "gegner" und gibst ihm auch noch geld dafür|kopfkrat

antonio


----------



## Blauzahn (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



antonio schrieb:


> bei denen hört aber der schutz an der wasseroberfläche auf und das haben einige erkannt.



So ist es, wie neulich bei einem Statement des sächsischen Umweltministers auf unserer JHV zu vernehmen war.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



antonio schrieb:


> bei denen hört aber der schutz an der wasseroberfläche auf und das haben einige erkannt.
> du machst also die arbeit für deinen "gegner" und gibst ihm auch noch geld dafür|kopfkrat
> 
> antonio


 
Wie kommst Du auf die Idee, dass der NaBu mein Gegner wäre ?? Nur weil ich Angler bin ??

Ich befürworte explizit, dass insbesondere Fließgewässerabschnitte unter Schutz gestellt werden und nicht beangelt werden dürfen. Es kommt halt auf die Balance an.

Das machen wir hier in Erlangen schon lange so:
http://www.bfve.de/cms/index.php/aktuelles/rechter-regnitzarm


----------



## kxxxkfxx (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> So ist es, wie neulich bei einem Statement des sächsischen Umweltministers auf unserer JHV zu vernehmen war.


 
Den Angeldruck auf Gewässerabschnitte wegzunehmen ist völlig ausreichend. Den Rest macht die Natur selbst (ein entsprechendes Gewässerprofil vorausgesetzt).


----------



## antonio (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du auf die Idee, dass der NaBu mein Gegner wäre ?? Nur weil ich Angler bin ??
> 
> Ich befürworte explizit, dass insbesondere Fließgewässerabschnitte unter Schutz gestellt werden und nicht beangelt werden dürfen. Es kommt halt auf die Balance an.
> 
> ...



deswegen ja gegner in anführungszeichen.
hier wird geschrieben, daß man angst hat oder eben die möglichkeit besteht, das der nabu etc. gewässer wegpachten.
und du gibst ihnen noch die mittel dazu.
gib sie nem angelverband/verein, so daß sie in der lage sind die gewässer in ihre obhut zu nehmen.
und ob du es glaubst oder nicht gewässerabschnitte zu schützen, dazu sind auch angler fähig und es wird sogar getan.
man muß diese leute also nicht "bekämpfen" aber was können die, was wir nicht können auf die gewässer bezogen.
warum also denen die möglichkeit geben oder eben erleichtern uns gewässer wegzupachten.

antonio


----------



## kxxxkfxx (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



antonio schrieb:


> und ob du es glaubst oder nicht gewässerabschnitte zu schützen, dazu sind auch angler fähig und es wird sogar getan.
> man muß diese leute also nicht "bekämpfen" aber was können die, was wir nicht können auf die gewässer bezogen.
> warum also denen die möglichkeit geben oder eben erleichtern uns gewässer wegzupachten.


 
Genau das sehe ich nicht.

Aktuelles Beispiel: Großer Brombachsee
Hier steht angeblich mittlerweile fest, dass die Schonzeit für Raubfisch von bisher 01.08. auf den 01.05. gekürzt wird.
Das wird bei dem existierenden Angeldruck zwangsläufig zu einer massiven Beeinträchtigung der Bestände führen. Dieses Handeln seitens des Verbandes ist in meinen Augen völlig unverantwortlich.


----------



## Badra (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Hab doch oben geschrieben, dass ich gern mal ein Pool-Beispiel aus einem Ballungsraum hätte. Ich kenne echt keines. Zumindest Versuche müsste es doch aber gegeben haben. Müsste doch eigentlich jemand hier im Board wissen.


 
Berlin, Leipzig, Dresden, Halle/Saale, Frankfurt/Oder


----------



## antonio (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

in deinen augen, wer sagt dir daß es zu einer beeinträchtigung kommt?
ich kenne viele gewässer mit großem angeldruck wo es keine schonzeiten erst ab dem 01.08. gibt und es schadet den beständen in keinster weise.
vielleich resultieren deine befürchtungen auch daher, daß in bayern alles was maß hat raus muß.

antonio


----------



## Blauzahn (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Den Angeldruck auf Gewässerabschnitte wegzunehmen ist völlig ausreichend. Den Rest macht die Natur selbst (ein entsprechendes Gewässerprofil vorausgesetzt).



Das war nicht Inhalt seiner Aussage,
sondern seine hohe Wertschätzung der Anglerschaft in Bezug auf den Naturschutz - eben durch die Nutzung und damit verbunden bessere Kenntnisse der Habitate - und dies nicht nur unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche...

Er ist übrigens kein Angler.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



antonio schrieb:


> ich kenne viele gewässer mit großem angeldruck wo es keine schonzeiten erst ab dem 01.08. gibt und es schadet den beständen in keinster weise.


 
Wenn der Angeldruck groß ist und die Angler mit der Intention angeln, Fische zu entnehmen, muss der Bestand bei verlängerter Beangelungszeit leiden.

Er leidet natürlich nicht bei C&R, wovon wir aber nicht ausgehen.



antonio schrieb:


> vielleich resultieren deine befürchtungen auch daher, daß in bayern alles was maß hat raus muß.


 
Pro Tag und Tagesschein darf nur 1 Raubfisch entnommen werden. Die Masse der Angler macht's, im Zusammenhang mit den verletzten untermaßigen und sonstigen zurückgesetzten Fischen (die Leute fahren natürlich nicht 150 km, um nach 30 Minuten mit dem gefangenen Hecht wieder nach Hause zu fahren), die nach dem Fang kaputtgehen. Selbst wenn das nur 1% ist, kommt da bei 3 Monaten Verlängerung der Fangzeit einiges zusammen.


----------



## antonio (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Genau das sehe ich nicht.
> 
> Aktuelles Beispiel: Großer Brombachsee
> Hier steht angeblich mittlerweile fest, dass die Schonzeit für Raubfisch von bisher 01.08. auf den 01.05. gekürzt wird.
> Das wird bei dem existierenden Angeldruck zwangsläufig zu einer massiven Beeinträchtigung der Bestände führen. Dieses Handeln seitens des Verbandes ist in meinen Augen völlig unverantwortlich.



noch was dazu, was macht es für einen unterschied, ob die fische im mai oder im september gefangen werden bezüglich des bestandes?

antonio


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Genau das sehe ich nicht.
> 
> Aktuelles Beispiel: Großer Brombachsee
> Hier steht angeblich mittlerweile fest, dass die Schonzeit für Raubfisch von bisher 01.08. auf den 01.05. gekürzt wird.
> Das wird bei dem existierenden Angeldruck zwangsläufig zu einer *massiven Beeinträchtigung der Bestände führen*. Dieses Handeln seitens des Verbandes ist in meinen Augen völlig unverantwortlich.




*Ich lese hier immer nur die Angst heraus, selbst nicht mehr genug zu fangen.#t
Wenn weniger Fisch beißt, wird auch weniger geangelt.

Der Ansturm ebbt ab und die Angler verteilen sich wieder auf andere Gewässer(so wie an den Pools).*


----------



## antonio (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Wenn der Angeldruck groß ist und die Angler mit der Intention angeln, Fische zu entnehmen, muss der Bestand bei verlängerter Beangelungszeit leiden.
> 
> Er leidet natürlich nicht bei C&R, wovon wir aber nicht ausgehen.
> 
> ...



schon mal was von jahreslimits gehört nicht nur tageslimits.
es können auch als beispiel angeltage pro jahr begrenzt werden etc.
es geht schon einiges wenn man will aber ein dreivierteljahr schonzeit ist ja wohl nicht das gelbe vom ei.
davon ab ist also die ursache bei euch daß jeder maßige fisch mitgenommen werden muß.
das ist nämlich genau so ein extrem wie reines c&r.
und extreme waren niemals gut

antonio


----------



## ivo (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Ich befürworte explizit, dass insbesondere Fließgewässerabschnitte unter Schutz gestellt werden und nicht beangelt werden dürfen.
> http://www.bfve.de/cms/index.php/aktuelles/rechter-regnitzarm




|uhoh:#d#d|uhoh:

Wo ist der richtige Button ?


----------



## Nanninga (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Die Holländer haben es vorbildlich und unkompliziert geregelt.#6 In Deutschland hat man alle 10 Km eine andere Regelung,man braucht für den Umkreis von 50Km, mindestens 5 Angelerlaubnisscheine, da blickt keine Sau mehr durch!

Dass das in Holland super funktioniert, zeigen die guten Fänge und die vielen deutschen Grenzgänger, welche ihr Heil dort suchen!!#c

Nanninga|wavey:


----------



## antonio (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

nicht nur die holländer, in manchen bl gehts auch.

antonio


----------



## kxxxkfxx (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> *Der Ansturm ebbt ab und die Angler verteilen sich wieder auf andere Gewässer(so wie an den Pools).*


 
Super Konzept. Wir warten, bis der Bestand kaputt ist, danach kehrt wieder Ruhe ein. Nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung sieht anders aus.


----------



## angler1996 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

"Beispiel Forchheimer Angelgewässer:
Hier war dieses Jahr teilweise das Limit der für das Jahr von den Vereinen ausgegebenden Tageskarten (eine recht beachtliche Anzahl) bereits im August aufgebraucht. Eine weitere Beangelung über den eh durch die Vereinsmitglieder entstandenden Angeldruck hinaus hätte unwillkürlich zu einer Reduktion des Fischbestandes über das sinnvolle Maß hinweg geführt."

Krickfan
das da oben stammt von Dir , einige Seiten weiter vorn.
Du schreibst Mehrzahl : Vereinen; wie ist das organisatorisch geregelt? Mehrere Vereine, die mehrere Gewässer gemeinsam bewirtschaften?
Gruß A.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Super Konzept. Wir warten, bis der Bestand kaputt ist, danach kehrt wieder Ruhe ein. Nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung sieht anders aus.



Aha!

Wenn es Nachhaltigkeit ist, Gewässer überzubesetzen damit alle Angler immer genug fangen, sind Forellenpuffs die nachhaltigsten Gewässer von allen.


.


----------



## antonio (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Super Konzept. Wir warten, bis der Bestand kaputt ist, danach kehrt wieder Ruhe ein. Nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung sieht anders aus.



in deinen augen gibts da nur die (zeitweise)sperrung von gewässern.
ein bischen engstirnig oder einseitig findest du nicht?

antonio


----------



## kxxxkfxx (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



antonio schrieb:


> schon mal was von jahreslimits gehört nicht nur tageslimits.
> es können auch als beispiel angeltage pro jahr begrenzt werden etc.


 
Klar wären das Alternativen. Man will die Fangzeit aber bewusst ausdehen. Jetzt kann man lange über die Intention des Verbandes spekulieren. Mehr Tageskarten bringen z.B. mehr Umsatz.
Jetzt muss man vielleicht noch wissen, dass die Pachtverträge mit dem Mittelfränkischen Fischereiverband bald auslaufen und es wohl noch nicht klar ist, wie es danach weitergeht.



antonio schrieb:


> es geht schon einiges wenn man will aber ein dreivierteljahr schonzeit ist ja wohl nicht das gelbe vom ei.


 
Ich kenne in Mittelfranken keinen einzigen Verein (Vereinsgewässer, nicht Verband), der Raubfisch vor dem 01.08. freigibt. Aus gutem Grund.



antonio schrieb:


> davon ab ist also die ursache bei euch daß jeder maßige fisch mitgenommen werden muß.
> das ist nämlich genau so ein extrem wie reines c&r.
> und extreme waren niemals gut


 
Das gehört eher in die C&R-Diskussion.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Krickfan
> das da oben stammt von Dir , einige Seiten weiter vorn.
> Du schreibst Mehrzahl : Vereinen; wie ist das organisatorisch geregelt? Mehrere Vereine, die mehrere Gewässer gemeinsam bewirtschaften?
> Gruß A.


 
Nein, ich meine mehrere Vereine, die das so für ihre Gewässer gemacht haben. Also jeder für seine. 

Es gibt aber tatsächlich (wenn auch nicht viele) Gewässer, die von mehreren Vereinen beangelt werden. Der Grund ist meist, dass kleinere Vereine selbst nicht genügend Kapital für Pacht/Unterhalt des Gewässers haben, aber auch ungern Tageskarten ausgeben wollen (teils schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Verhalten der Leute). Also tut man sich mit einem Nachbarverein zusammen.


----------



## antonio (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Klar wären das Alternativen. Man will die Fangzeit aber bewusst ausdehen. Jetzt kann man lange über die Intention des Verbandes spekulieren. Mehr Tageskarten bringen z.B. mehr Umsatz.
> Jetzt muss man vielleicht noch wissen, dass die Pachtverträge mit dem Mittelfränkischen Fischereiverband bald auslaufen und es wohl noch nicht klar ist, wie es danach weitergeht.
> 
> was spricht denn dagegen wenn es alternativen gibt.
> ...



antonio


----------



## Fr33 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Servus,

ein paar Seiten vorher hatte ich ja meine Bedenken mitgeteilt, was Pools angeht. Klar klappt das in vielen anderen Ländern, wie NL, UK etc... aber die haben auch kein Problem mit C&R.

Angler können wie Heuschrecken sein.... kaum beisst es irgendwo besser, kommen ganze Rudel von Anglern an und wollen Ihren Teil abhaben.... dann wird eingesackt was geht bis alles weg ist und weiter geht die Jagd nach neuen Gewässern.... (extra überspitzt geschrieben!).

Es tut mir Leid das zu sagen - aber >60% der Angler versucht mit dem Fang die Ausgaben für Gerät und Jahresscheine wieder wett zu machen. Das ist nichts neues, aber Teils Realität....

Die Pools sollten uns Anglern mehr Spielraum und weniger Hürden geben.... das wird aber nicht klappen und somit müssten die Pools wieder strenger kontrolliert werden.

Und das Argument, dass sich die Angler eher gleichmäßig auf die Poolgewässer verteilen würden sehe ich komplett anders... erstmal weden die "verbotenen Früchte" - sprich die Top Gewässer geplündert... und erst dann ebbt die Welle wieder ab und man könnte von einer Verteilung reden.

Just 2 cents


----------



## kxxxkfxx (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



antonio schrieb:


> in deinen augen gibts da nur die (zeitweise)sperrung von gewässern.
> ein bischen engstirnig oder einseitig findest du nicht?
> 
> antonio


 
Aufgrund des Angeldrucks wird zumindest in den Vereinen in Mittelfranken meist eine Kombination von Regulierungen eingesetzt:
- Verlängerung der Schonzeit (Raubfische oft bis 01.08.; Rotauge/Rotfeder wegen Kormoran/Waller-Problem z.B. dieses Jahr ganzjähig geschützt)
- Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes für bestimmte Fischarten; inkl. Einführung Küchenkorridor (Karpfen ab 60 cm geschützt)
- Entnahmelimits pro Tag/Woche/Jahr
- limitierte oder gar keine Ausgabe von Tageskarten/Jahreskarten

Das mag für einige Angler aus Gegenden mit weniger Angeldruck der Horror sein, hier geht es aber nicht anders, will man langfristig stabile Bestände haben.


----------



## antonio (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine mehrere Vereine, die das so für ihre Gewässer gemacht haben. Also jeder für seine.
> 
> Es gibt aber tatsächlich (wenn auch nicht viele) Gewässer, die von mehreren Vereinen beangelt werden. Der Grund ist meist, dass kleinere Vereine selbst nicht genügend Kapital für Pacht/Unterhalt des Gewässers haben, aber auch ungern Tageskarten ausgeben wollen (teils schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Verhalten der Leute). Also tut man sich mit einem Nachbarverein zusammen.



ist das nicht auch nen pool nur in kleinerem rahmen.
es geht also wenn man will.
auch in bayern.

antonio


----------



## antonio (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Aufgrund des Angeldrucks wird zumindest in den Vereinen in Mittelfranken meist eine Kombination von Regulierungen eingesetzt:
> - Verlängerung der Schonzeit (Raubfische oft bis 01.08.; Rotauge/Rotfeder wegen Kormoran/Waller-Problem z.B. dieses Jahr ganzjähig geschützt)
> - Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes für bestimmte Fischarten; inkl. Einführung Küchenkorridor (Karpfen ab 60 cm geschützt)
> - Entnahmelimits pro Tag/Woche/Jahr
> ...



und warum eine verlängerung der schonzeit auf fast ein dreiviertel jahr, wenn es jahreslimits gibt.
ihr widersprecht euch doch selber mit solchen regelungen.

antonio


----------



## kxxxkfxx (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



antonio schrieb:


> und was hat die sache mit auslaufenden pachtverträgen zu tun?


 
Wenn mir ein Gewässer morgen vielleicht eh nicht mehr gehört, betrachte ich die Situation vielleicht eher kurz- als langfristig.


----------



## antonio (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

dann sollte man alles daran setzen, daß man auch weiterhin pächter bleibt.
dies geht aber nicht mit engstirnigem denken.

antonio


----------



## kati48268 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Beides recht OT, verdient aber kommentiert zu werden:


krickfan schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du auf die Idee, dass der NaBu mein Gegner wäre? Nur weil ich Angler bin?


Hat mir gefallen! #6



Fr33 schrieb:


> ...Angler können wie Heuschrecken sein.... kaum beisst es irgendwo besser, kommen ganze Rudel von Anglern an und wollen Ihren Teil abhaben.... dann wird eingesackt was geht bis alles weg ist und weiter geht die Jagd nach neuen Gewässern.... (extra überspitzt geschrieben!)...


Da ist leider was dran.
Ein Grund mehr, dass Gewässerschutz auch durch Fanglimits (Tag + längere Zeiträume), Fangfenster (Mindest- + Maxi-Maß) _und_ legales C&R betrieben wird.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Super Konzept. Wir warten, bis der Bestand kaputt ist, danach kehrt wieder Ruhe ein. Nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung sieht anders aus.




Wie sag ich das jetzt, ohne Dir zu nahe zu treten, und ohne eine Seitenlange Abhandlung zu schreiben...|kopfkrat

Also, ist wirklich nicht böse gemeint.

Dein Wissen um die ökologischen Zusammenhänge ist nicht nur lückenhaft, sondern Deine Schlußfolgerungen sind dadurch falsch und werden zudem noch von ideologischen Gesichtspunkten verwässert.

Ein Gewässer ist ein Biotop. Jedes Gewässer unterscheidet sich vom anderen. Jedes Gewässer funktioniert am besten, wenn der Fischbestand und die Artzusammensetzung den natürlichen Gegebenheiten angepasst ist. Sprich, kein Besatz mit gewässerfremden Arten, kein Besatz von fangfähigen Fischen, gar kein Besatz, wenn es nicht durch besondere Umstände zu einem erheblichen Bestandsverust kommt ( Krankheiten, extreme Winter). Wenn besetzt wird, dann mit Jungfischen.
Rausgefangen werden darf nur soviel, wie das Gewässer auf natürliche Weise reproduzieren kann. 

Das wäre Naturschutzgerechtes Angeln.

"Nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung" bedeutet im Prinzip nix anderes, als aus einem Ökosystem so viel wie möglich abzuschöpfen. Dabei ist der Focus auf die abzuschöpfenden Arten gerichtet, während die übrigen nicht interessieren, soweit sie nicht direkten Einfluß auf die abzuschöpfenden Arten haben.

Schonzeiten sind ökologisch gesehen völliger Quark und haben keinen Einfluß auf den Bestand, solange die abgeschöpfte Menge insgesamt nicht bestandsschädigend ist. 
Völlig Wumpe, ob ein laichfähiger Fisch vor, während, oder nach der Laichzeit gefangen wird. Für die Reproduktion steht er nicht mehr zur Verfügung. Macht nix, solange genügend andere da sind, die sich fortpflanzen. 

Moralisch mag das anders aussehen, hat aber nix mit Naturschutz und Ökologie zu tun. 

Es ist imho ökologisch vollkommen egal, ob die Gewässer einer Region von Vereinen betreut werden, oder ob sie einem Pool angehören. Entscheidend ist, dass der Angeldruck, und somit die Entnahme, entsprechend geregelt sind.
Aus rein ökologischer Sicht.

Somit reduziert sich die Diskussion, was nun besser (für die Angler) ist, einzig auf die "Benutzung" durch die Angler, wenn man in beiden Fällen ökologisch korrektes Handeln durch die Hegepflichtigen Voraussetzt.

Ökologisch korrektes Handeln ist in einem Pool sicherer und einfacher zu gewährleisten, als im Vereinskonstrukt. 
Im Pool gibt eine Institution die Vorgaben für alle Gewässer. Macht die was falsch, kann man auf diese eine Institution einwirken. Im Vereinskonstrukt machen hunderte was falsch, und es muss auf jeden einzelnen eingewirkt werden. 

Zusammenarbeit mit dem Naturschutz ist ebenfalls in einem Pool besser zu bewerksteligen, als im Vereinskonstrukt. 

Dein Beispiel mit dem Schutz von Teilen eines Fließgewässers ist ein gutes Beispiel.
Natürlich gibt es Gewässerabschnitte, z.B. wo der Eisvogel brütet, die nicht befischt werden sollten. 
Die Junges vom Vogelschutz wissen ganz genau, wo das jedes Jahr der Fall ist. Mit einem Pool könnte man sich verständigen, dass die ausgewiesenen Brutreviere ( die ncht besonders groß, und u.U. jedes Jahr woanders sind) für die Brutzeit gemieden werden. Sprich, Vogelschutz gibt Karte an den Poolverantwortlichen, der weist die Schutzgebiete und den Zeitraum aus. 

Im Vereinskonstrukt muss sich der Vogelschutz mit dutzenden von Vereinen und Entscheidungsträgern rumplagen. Trifft dabei auch auf Dummköpfe und Ignoranten.

Ende vom Lied, der Vogelschutz versucht ein Gewässer oder eine Gewässerstrecke komplett unter Schutz zu stellen, und zwar ganzjärig oder zumindest für einen wesentlich längeren Zeitraum. 

Nur mal so ein Abriß. Das könnte man beliebig weiterführen.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



antonio schrieb:


> und warum eine verlängerung der schonzeit auf fast ein dreiviertel jahr, wenn es jahreslimits gibt.
> ihr widersprecht euch doch selber mit solchen regelungen.
> 
> antonio


 
Das ist alles ein wenig komplexer, als es aussieht. Letztendlich hängt das auch mit der teilweise existierenden Unvernunft der Angler zusammen. 
Nehmen wir mal an, das Limit läge bei 15 Hechten und die Schonzeit ende am 01.05. Dann hätte ein guter Teil der aktiven Angler sein Limit Ende August erreicht. Jetzt muss man wissen, dass die meisten Gewässer ab Mitte Oktober wegen Besatz für Friedfisch gesperrt werden. Das Ergebnis wäre, dass die Leute bis Ende des Jahres nicht mehr angeln dürften und es gäbe massive Unruhe im Verein. Die Argumentation, dass sie mit ihrem Raubfisch-Limit hätten etwas vorausschauender umgehen sollen, hilft da wenig weiter. 

Viele Angler sind leider nicht vernünftig. Das ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Und das Argument, dass sich die Angler eher gleichmäßig auf die Poolgewässer verteilen würden sehe ich komplett anders... erstmal weden die "verbotenen Früchte" - sprich die Top Gewässer geplündert... und erst dann ebbt die Welle wieder ab und man könnte von einer Verteilung reden.




Ups . . . schon wieder Futterneid.#t

Wieso fürchtet ihr um die unnatürlich hohen Bestände(oder große Einzelfische) der Gewässer.
Das hat mit naturnahen Gewässern nix zu tun.

Das hat für mich eher etwas von Kartenkosten-wieder-rausangeln.
Und wehe es kommen die Angler aus dem Nachbarort! 
Sollen sie doch wenigstens richtig stramm bezahlen wenn sie unsere Fische fangen wollen oder gleich dort an ihrem See bleiben !|rolleyes#d

Das machen die meisten sowieso weil die Fahrerei auch mit Kosten verbunden ist.

Puffangeln auf andere Art.:m

Es kommt doch nicht darauf an, dass für jeden Angler genug Fisch drin ist !!


.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wie sag ich das jetzt, ohne Dir zu nahe zu treten, und ohne eine Seitenlange Abhandlung zu schreiben...|kopfkrat
> 
> Also, ist wirklich nicht böse gemeint.
> 
> Dein Wissen um die ökologischen Zusammenhänge ist nicht nur lückenhaft, sondern Deine Schlußfolgerungen sind dadurch falsch und werden zudem noch von ideologischen Gesichtspunkten verwässert.


 
Mein Wissen zu diesem Thema ist recht groß und Du hast Recht mit allem, was Du sagst. Ich allerdings auch. Die Verbände versuchen hier die Quadratur des Kreises. 

Nachhaltiges Angeln ohne Besatz funktioniert nur bei starker Reglementierung (Brombachsee). Gegen diese gibt es immer mehr Befindlichkeiten, um mehr Geschäft zu machen (auch Bootsverleih, Restaurants etc. drängen da). 
ALLE Vereine hier besetzen ihre Gewässer. Sonst wären sie leer und die Vereine am Ende. Und das Beispiel der teilweise gesperrten Regnitz zeigt den Versuch, den Besatz zumindest einzuschränken.

Das ehrliche Fazit ist, dass es zu viele (zu unvernünftige) Angler gibt, die Fische fangen und mit nach Hause nehmen wollen. Nur was machen wir jetzt mit dieser Tatsache?


----------



## kxxxkfxx (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es kommt doch nicht darauf an, dass für jeden Angler genug Fisch drin ist !!


 
Das ist deine idealistische Meinung, die Masse tickt da leider völlig anders.
Was meinst Du z.B., warum Norwegen kürzlich eine Fangquote für Angler eingeführt hat? Weil da regelrechte Raubzüge auf Fisch stattfanden!

Der Mensch, auch der Angler, ist nicht vernünftig.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Das ehrliche Fazit ist, dass es zu viele (zu unvernünftige) Angler gibt, die Fische fangen und mit nach Hause nehmen wollen. Nur was machen wir jetzt mit dieser Tatsache?



Erstens C&R erlauben. Zweitens Abknüppelgebote abschaffen. Drittens die Angler durch weniger Besatz dran gewöhnen, dass man nicht immer fängt.

.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Das ehrliche Fazit ist, dass es zu viele (zu unvernünftige) Angler gibt, die Fische fangen und mit nach Hause nehmen wollen. Nur was machen wir jetzt mit dieser Tatsache?



OK, aber die Problematik hat man bei beiden Versionen, Pool oder Verein.
Ein Verein sollte nicht mehr Erlaubnisscheine, in Kombination mit vernünftigen Entnahmebeschränkungen, ausgeben, als ein Gewässer verträgt.
Gleiches ist beim Pool der Fall. Auch hier sollte die Reproduktionskraft der jeweiligen Gewässer berücksichtigt werden. 
Pool heißt ja nicht zwingend, jeder darf alles und überall und soviel er möchte. 
Jedoch bietet der Pool eine bessere Verteilmöglichkeit. 
Ohne Regeln kommt man bei beiden nicht aus.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Erstens C&R erlauben.


 
Leute, die heute zum Zweck des Kochtopfs angeln (mich eingeschlossen), werden das auch bei Legalisierung von C&R tun. Du müsstest also C&R vorschreiben.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zweitens Abknüppelgebote abschaffen.


 
Das steht schon heute nur auf dem Papier und es gibt ..zig Hintertürchen. Ich habe z.B. noch nie eine Barbe entnommen.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Drittens die Angler durch weniger Besatz dran gewöhnen, dass man nicht immer fängt.


 
Da sind wir dann wieder beim Thema Marktwirtschaft. Die Angler werden in die Vereine mit den meisten Fischen im Teich eintreten. Und diese Vereine werden dann die Gewässer der in Schräglage geratenen Vereine übernehmen ...
Marktwirtsachaft pur.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> OK, aber die Problematik hat man bei beiden Versionen, Pool oder Verein.
> Ein Verein sollte nicht mehr Erlaubnisscheine, in Kombination mit vernünftigen Entnahmebeschränkungen, ausgeben, als ein Gewässer verträgt.
> Gleiches ist beim Pool der Fall. Auch hier sollte die Reproduktionskraft der jeweiligen Gewässer berücksichtigt werden.
> Pool heißt ja nicht zwingend, jeder darf alles und überall und soviel er möchte.
> ...


 
Völlig korrekt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Das ist deine idealistische Meinung, die Masse tickt da leider völlig anders.
> Was meinst Du z.B., warum Norwegen kürzlich eine Fangquote für Angler eingeführt hat? Weil da regelrechte Raubzüge auf Fisch stattfanden!
> 
> Der Mensch, auch der Angler, ist nicht vernünftig.



Viele nicht.

Aber auch da ist der Pool von Vorteil. Vereine sind durch Ihre Mitglieder erpressbar. Da wird der kompetente Gewässerwart schnell gemobbt oder abgewählt. Die Mitglieder drohen mit Austritt und wechsel in einen anderen Verein, wenn nicht genügend besetzt wird.
In einem Pool nutzt sie das nix, weil im anderen Verein haargenau die gleichen Bedingungen für das Gewässer herrschen. 

Grade die Unvernunft der Angler spricht doch für einen Pool.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Leute, die heute zum Zweck des Kochtopfs angeln (mich eingeschlossen), werden das auch bei Legalisierung von C&R tun. Du müsstest also C&R vorschreiben.


 

Das wäre nur ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung aber nicht der einzige.|bla:




krickfan schrieb:


> Das steht schon heute nur auf dem Papier und es gibt ..zig Hintertürchen. Ich habe z.B. noch nie eine Barbe entnommen.



Trauen sich aber sicher nicht alle. Davon ab ist es Unsinn. Darin stimmen wir überein.:m



krickfan schrieb:


> Da sind wir dann wieder beim Thema Marktwirtschaft. Die Angler werden in die Vereine mit den meisten Fischen im Teich eintreten. Und diese Vereine werden dann die Gewässer der in Schräglage geratenen Vereine übernehmen ...
> Marktwirtsachaft pur.



Siehste, und diesen Auswüchsen beugt so ein Pool doch vor. Man hat die Freiheit sein Revier zu wählen aber muss nicht in überbesetzten Gewässern, die Lieblingfische der örtlichen Angler fangen.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Siehste, und diesen Auswüchsen beugt so ein Pool doch vor. Man hat die Freiheit sein Revier zu wählen aber muss nicht in überbesetzten Gewässern, die Lieblingfische der örtlichen Angler fangen.


 
Aus der Perspektive betrachtet hätte ein Pool tatsächlich Vorteile.


----------



## antonio (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Das ist deine idealistische Meinung, die Masse tickt da leider völlig anders.
> Was meinst Du z.B., warum Norwegen kürzlich eine Fangquote für Angler eingeführt hat? Weil da regelrechte Raubzüge auf Fisch stattfanden!
> 
> Der Mensch, auch der Angler, ist nicht vernünftig.



wo hat norwegen ne fangquote für angler eingeführt, das mußt du mir mal zeigen.

antonio


----------



## kxxxkfxx (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



antonio schrieb:


> wo hat norwegen ne fangquote für angler eingeführt, das mußt du mir mal zeigen.
> 
> antonio


 
Falsch formuliert von mir. Korrekt muss es Ausfuhrbeschränkung heißen, was aber für Urlauber genau genommen auf's gleiche rauskommt. Und 15 kg Fisch sind dort nun wirklich schnell erreicht.


----------



## angler1996 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Leute, die heute zum Zweck des Kochtopfs angeln (mich eingeschlossen), werden das auch bei Legalisierung von C&R tun. Du müsstest also C&R vorschreiben.
> Ne , nur die Möglichkeit einräumen, dass ich selbst entscheiden kann , ob Topf oder nicht . Ich esse durchaus gern Fisch, nur nicht jeder gefangene Fisch landet in der Pfanne
> 
> 
> ...


Ja dann haben mehrere Vereine mehrere Gewässer und bewirtschaften die, das kannste nennen , wie Du willst#h
Nur warum darauf warten?


----------



## Badra (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Liebe Angelfreunde,

ich erwähnte schon dass der Name des Kindes vom Grundsatz egal ist, vergleichbar mit angeln und fischen oder neuerdings auch angelfischen.

hintergrund des gewässerpools ( interessengemeinschaft, oder wie auch immer) ist halt, dass sich vereine egal auf welche ebene *freiwillig* darüber verständigen die gewässer zum *nutzen der angler* gemeinsam zu nutzen, zu pflegen, zu besetzen, was auch immer.

wenn das gelingt ist es gut und erstrebenswert für ganz deutschland, verharrt man aber lieber im eigenen saft so mag das doch auch in ordnung sein, jedem tierchen...

aus diesem grunde ist es müsig sich hier streiten zu wollen, ein ergebnis wird hier auch in absehbarer Zeit *nicht* erreichbar sein #q

im Übrigen habe ich gestern 08.11. noch einen schönen 64er Karpfen gefangen.#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Badra schrieb:


> aus diesem grunde ist es müsig sich hier streiten zu wollen, ein ergebnis wird hier auch in absehbarer Zeit *nicht* erreichbar sein #q
> 
> im Übrigen habe ich gestern 08.11. noch einen schönen 64er Karpfen gefangen.#h




Dann können wir ja getrost alle Foren abschaffen und endlich aufhören uns selbst Gedanken zu machen, gelle?

Machen ja andere für uns.

Ansonsten Petri Heil!


.


----------



## Blauzahn (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann können wir ja getrost alle Foren abschaffen und endlich aufhören uns selbst Gedanken zu machen, gelle?



Da missverstehst du Uwe gewaltig #h

Es geht ihm, glaube ich, darum  dass die Diskutanten zu wenig über den funktionierenden Pool wissen um diesen zu verstehen.
Deshalb ist es mittlerweile auch für mich müßig zu wiederholen was der Unterschied und auch die Chance mit einem Pool bzw. Gewässerverbund wäre/ist.

Halbwissen produziert falsche Schlußfolgerungen.

Mahlzeit


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Darauf muss man erstmal kommen.|supergri

Ich will jedenfalls hoffen, dass die Pools weiterhin bestehen bleiben oder auch ausgeweitet werden.

Sonst muss ich womöglich irgendwann an jedem See eine Extraerlaubnis kaufen, um dort wieder nur die Fische zu fangen, die jährlich massenweise besetzt werden.

Ich mag Abwechslung und wenn ich mal gezielt Rotfeder oder auch Karauschen oder Schleien oder, oder beangeln will, suche ich mir ein dementsprechendes Gewässer aus.

.


----------



## Badra (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> Darauf muss man erstmal kommen.|supergri
> 
> ...


 
Riiiischtisch


----------



## Badra (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Da missverstehst du Uwe gewaltig #h
> 
> Es geht ihm, glaube ich, darum dass die Diskutanten zu wenig über den funktionierenden Pool wissen um diesen zu verstehen.
> Deshalb ist es mittlerweile auch für mich müßig zu wiederholen was der Unterschied und auch die Chance mit einem Pool bzw. Gewässerverbund wäre/ist.
> ...


 
Wie du sprichst, niemand versteht mich #d#c:c|wavey:


----------



## Dunraven (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Genau das sehe ich nicht.
> 
> Aktuelles Beispiel: Großer Brombachsee
> Hier steht angeblich mittlerweile fest, dass die Schonzeit für Raubfisch von bisher 01.08. auf den 01.05. gekürzt wird.
> Das wird bei dem existierenden Angeldruck zwangsläufig zu einer massiven Beeinträchtigung der Bestände führen. Dieses Handeln seitens des Verbandes ist in meinen Augen völlig unverantwortlich.



Ihr habt echt eine Schonzeit bis zum 01.08???
Wie krank ist das denn, sowas habe ich noch nie gehört. So lange laicht doch kein Hecht/Zander.

Was die Beeinträchtigung der Bestände angeht, hm wir haben die Schonzeit vor einigen Jahren vom 01.01 bis einschl. 30.04 auf 01.02 bis einschl. 30.04 geändert, eben weil es recht blödsinnig war das unsere Mitglieder auf den Strecken, über die wir mit den Nachbarvereinen ein Mitbefischungsrecht haben, bzw. sie bei uns, im Jan nicht mehr fischen durften und die anderen eben schon noch, da sie die gesetzliche Schonzeit als Beginn hatten. 

Das Fazit daraus das über 9000 Angler plus massig Gastangler jetzt 30 Tage länger auf Raubfisch angeln dürfen ist das der Hechtbestand immer noch sehr hoch ist (wobei ih es nur für meine Gewässer beurteilen kann). Die am stärksten befischten Gewässer besetze ich schon gar nicht mehr bzw, max. noch mit Brut, aber sicher nicht mit vorgestreckten oder Laichhechten von 45-120 cm. Das liegt daran das die eine so hohe natürliche Reproduktion haben das ich da einfach keinen Sinn drin sehe. Auch ohne großen Besatz, und obwohl fast jeder gleich dahin rennt wenn es ums Raubfischangeln geht, haben die Gewässer in den letzten Jahren regelmäßig gute Hechte gebracht. 

Ich muss nur mal auf die Königsfischen schauen, da kamen die schwersten Fische der letzten 4 Jahre, mit Ausnahme des letzten Jahres, alle aus dem selben Gewässer, das mit am stärksten befischte. Und auch noch aus einem Abschnitt von ca. 1 km. und auch letztes Jahr kamen zumindest die Fische der Adjutanten von dort. Dieses Jahr war der schwerste ein 92cm Hecht. Der muss da schon lange gesessen haben, trotz extrem hohem Angeldruck, genau auch dort. Und der beste Fisch letztes Jahr kam auch aus einem der Gewässer das mit am stärksten befischt wird. Und diese Gewässer haben die Eigenart das sie links und rechts  von Straßen eingeschlossen sind und dann kommen Häuser. Also leicht zu erreichen, einfach zu befischen, viele Anwohner die auch angeln, erster Anlaufpunkt von Anglern die auf Raubfisch aus sind.

Das zusammen mit wenig Besatz ergibt das sich der Bestand nicht wirklich stark verändert hat in den letzten Jahren. Evt. werden nicht mehr soviele kleine Hechte zwischen 35 und 50 cm gefangen, aber der Bestand ist immer noch gut. ich hatte auch damit gerechnet das die Fänge nachlassen werden, der Druck wird weniger, und dann wird mal wieder über mehr Besatz nachgedacht, wenn die Jäger der leichten Beute die Nase voll davon haben. Bis der dann auch wieder eine gute Größe hat würde es ja noch ein wenig dauern (mit dem Besatz von Laichhechten zwischen 45 und 80 cm könnte man das auch beschleunigen) aber dann wäre alles ok. Die Idee geht aber bisher nicht auf, eben weil der Bestand sich gut selbst erhält, und das trotz Angeldrucks. Ich habe sogar das Gefühl dem Bestand tut es gut, denn weniger Konkurrenten bedeutet das die Hechte noch schneller und besser abwachsen und das deren Brut auch gute Bedingungen hat.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Ihr habt echt eine Schonzeit bis zum 01.08???
> Wie krank ist das denn, sowas habe ich noch nie gehört. So lange laicht doch kein Hecht/Zander.


 
Es geht doch bei der Erweiterung der Schonzeit nicht um's Laichen, sondern um die Senkung des Befischungsdrucks.

Es gibt ja jetzt auch eine Schonzeit für Aal und der laicht bekanntlich ganz wo anders.



Dunraven schrieb:


> Das zusammen mit wenig Besatz ergibt das sich der Bestand nicht wirklich stark verändert hat in den letzten Jahren.


 
Und bei uns ist die Situation amtlich bestätigt am Beispiel Regnitz wie folgt:
http://www.bezirk-oberfranken.de/fileadmin/1_Aktuelles/infos/singleview_news.php?id=982


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

In Bayern muss man ja auch gesetzlich abknüppeln - kein Wunder,wenn da dann auch mehr rauskommt insgesamt..


----------



## kxxxkfxx (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In Bayern muss man ja auch gesetzlich abknüppeln - kein Wunder,wenn da dann auch mehr rauskommt insgesamt..


 
Ach komm doch jetzt nicht wieder mit solchen platten Sprüchen. 
Das Abknüppelgesetz muss geändert werden, das ist unbedingt richtig, aber damit haben wir heute schon überhaupt keinen Stress.

Uns treiben hier ganz andere Probleme um, glaub's mir. Das größte davon heißt Kormoran. Gegen den Waller können wir als Angler ja selbst was tun.


----------



## antonio (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Es geht doch bei der Erweiterung der Schonzeit nicht um's Laichen, sondern um die Senkung des Befischungsdrucks.
> 
> nicht der befischungsdruck ist ausschlaggebend, sondern die entnahme.was macht es denn für nen unterschied ob konzentriert in drei oder vier monaten auf raubfisch geangelt wird oder eben gleichmäßig verteilt übers jahr.
> die entnahmemenge ist ausschlaggebend und nicht die angelzeit.
> ...



antonio


----------



## antonio (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Ach komm doch jetzt nicht wieder mit solchen platten Sprüchen.
> Das Abknüppelgesetz muss geändert werden, das ist unbedingt richtig, aber damit haben wir heute schon überhaupt keinen Stress.
> 
> Uns treiben hier ganz andere Probleme um, glaub's mir. Das größte davon heißt Kormoran. Gegen den Waller können wir als Angler ja selbst was tun.




jetzt kommen wir der sache schon näher mit eurem gesetz.

was denn nun erst befischungsdruck jetzt der kormoran.
weiß du überhaupt was du willst?

antonio


----------



## kxxxkfxx (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



antonio schrieb:


> da ist nix zu lesen, daß angler schuld sind


 
Es geht doch um die Situation als solche, nicht darum, wer schuld ist. Wenn wenig Fische da sind muss man dafür Sorge tragen, dass diese nicht auch noch gefangen werden.

Darum finde ich die ganzjährige Schonzeit für Rotauge und Rotfeder sehr gut.
Und selbst ich als passionierter Aalangler (18 Stück dieses Jahr) bin für eine auf 5 Jahre begrenzte ganzjährige Schonzeit, damit sich die Bestände wieder erholen, allerdings die Berufs-Fischerei eingeschlossen. Dass dies Illusion ist, weil die Leute keinen Weitblick haben, ist mir klar.

Selbst die Hardliner unter den Naturschützern haben ja mittlerweile eingesehen, dass mit den Kormoranbeständen was schiefläuft. Ich habe da immer noch Hoffnung auf eine Wende zum Besseren.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



antonio schrieb:


> jetzt kommen wir der sache schon näher mit eurem gesetz.
> 
> was denn nun erst befischungsdruck jetzt der kormoran.
> weiß du überhaupt was du willst?
> ...


 
Hab's eben schon geschrieben: Warum die Bestände zurückgehen, ist erstmal egal. Wenn sie zurückgehen, muss neben anderen Dingen die Beangelung reguliert werden.

Die Angler sind auch nicht Schuld am Rückgang der Aale, trotzdem gibt es jetzt eine Schonzeit.


----------



## antonio (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

du kommst vom hundertsten ins tausendste, führst immer wieder sachen an, die im prinzip mit dem angeln nichts zu tun haben.
es ist auch richtig wenn in bestimmten situationen entnahmemäßig eingegriffen werden muß.
aber auch hier bietet der pool wieder die besseren möglichkeiten.
um bei deinem beispiel mit nem leergefressenem gewässer zu bleiben.
folgendes ganz vereinfacht dargestelltes szenario:
das gewässer hat verein xy gepachtet, es muß wieder ein bestand aufgebaut werden, von mir aus auch mit nem kompletten angelverbot um mal bei nem krassen beispiel zu bleiben.
also kann der ganze verein nicht mehr angeln.
in nem pool hätte der verein ausweichmöglichkeite auf andere gewässer ohne irgendwelche hürden.

zum aal als sonderfall.
bei euch gibts ne schonzeit für aal was genauso wenig bringt wie eine schonzeit über den größten teil des jahres für raubfische.
auch hier heißt das zauberwort wieder entnahmemenge.
und nix mit sinnlosen schonzeiten oder sinnlosen schonzeitenverlängerungen.
und in letzter konsequenz kann das ben auch mal ein entnahmeverbot für bestimmte arten nach sich ziehen, wird ja auch praktiziert mit bedrohten arten, aber niemals mit ner schonzeit in irgend ner form.

antonio


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

mal ganz provokativ:
Wer Pool will, soll ihn doch behalten ( falls das auf Dauer geht ).
Ich jedenfalls bin froh, dass ich die Möglichkeit habe bei einem Verein zu angeln, der Gewässer ohne Angeldruck mit einer bemerkenswerten Artenvielfalt zur Verfügung stellt. 
ich will keinen seinen Pool nehmen, aber lasst mir auch meine Freude an unseren Vereinsgewässern.
Was besser ist, ist Ansichtssache !


----------



## Blauzahn (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Ich denke so langsam, Frauen-Nerfling, dass du noch nie an einem Gewässer, welches sich in einem Pool befindet, geangelt hast.
Deine Meinung bzw. deinen Standpunkt akzeptier ich in sofern, dass du es nicht besser kennst.
Alles andere wäre/ist mit Verlaub "Bullshit" |wavey:

Ich kenne ne Menge Angler (in meinem Fall sind es Fliegenfischer) aus ganz Deutschland, welche es garnicht glauben können, dass man eine Woche lang - jeden Tag - an einem anderen Standort/Gewässer/Gewässerabschnitt, in urwüchsigster Natur fischen kann und sogar noch Fisch fängt. Und am Ende der Woche hat man gerade einmal ~5% des Möglichen (mit der Wochenkarte) beangelt.

Abendgruß,
René


----------



## Badra (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> mal ganz provokativ:
> Wer Pool will, soll ihn doch behalten ( falls das auf Dauer geht ).
> Ich jedenfalls bin froh, dass ich die Möglichkeit habe bei einem Verein zu angeln, der Gewässer ohne Angeldruck mit einer bemerkenswerten Artenvielfalt zur Verfügung stellt.
> ich will keinen seinen Pool nehmen, aber lasst mir auch meine Freude an unseren Vereinsgewässern.
> Was besser ist, ist Ansichtssache !



Mein reden aber es hört ja keiner zu#q 

Jeder soll mit seiner Variante glücklich werden. Ich als gelernter DAVler (seit 1973) kannte bis 1990 nur die Variante mit einem Beitrag von der Ostsee bis in den tiefsten Süden der DDR angeln zu können ohne in jedem Bezirk des Landes nachfragen zu müssen, Dann die Wende, in meinem schönen Thüringen stürzte man in die Arme des VDSF (wo man jetzt wieder weg will TLAV) jeder Verein pachtete zumeist staatliche Gewässer und ich durfte zwischen Nordhausen und Erfurt schauen wem gehört das, wer bewirtschaftet das, wer kassiert die Tageskarteneinnahmen und wo bekomme ich Tageskarten zu welchen Zeiten an welchen Orten (Im Übrigen bedient sich unser Verein auf www. meineAngelkarte.de ist für Vereine zu empfehlen). 

Das führte dazu das ich nach Sachsen Anhalt ging wo man es nach der Wende schaffte den Verlockungen des Geldes auf Vereinsebene zu widerstehen und im DAV einen Partner fand der die Tradition des Gewässerfonds weiterführte. Eein weiterer Glücksfall waren Kommunen, Kreise und das Land die hier mitspielten. Auch die Rückübertragung von Eigentumsrechten spielte bei der Pachtung eine untergeordnete Rolle, da auch hier zum überwiegenden Teil Verständnis für die Angler des Landes aufgebracht wurde.

Inwieweit sich das auf Dauer halten lässt ist sicher nicht zu beantworten aber mit meinen Äußerungen bin ich wieder beim *Ausgangsthema.*

Ich kann nicht verstehen wie man von der Fragestellung ausgehend auf den Kormoran kommen kann, es sei denn man sieht ihn mittlerweile als Konkurrenz bei der Verpachtung von Gewässern (Spass) nur dass der Verpächter nichts davon hat, dafür hat der NABU den Vogel des Jahres als Beobachtungsgegenstand ( wie von anderen schon erwähnt setzt hier ein Umdenken ein auch in Sachsen Anhalt) 

Nein um auf den Ausgang zurückzukommen, beide Varianten haben sicher Vor- und Nachteile und grundsätzlich ihre Berechtigung auch aus der Tradition heraus und das will ja auch niemand ändern, nur wenn ihr hier so weitermacht, befürchte ich das die Gräben noch größer werden, Vorurteile weiter in die Hirne eingebrannt und Eitelkeiten weiter gepflegt werden. 

Dabei haben wir mehr Verbindendes als Trennendes, man muss es nur erkennen *wollen*.

Also bitte beruhigt Euch, seid lieb zueinander und sorgt dafür, dass wir egal wo wir sind ruhig unserem Hobby nachkommen können. Ich lade euch dazu hier nach Sachsen Anhalt ein. 

Klingt komisch, ist aber so. Voneinander lernen geht nur in der Praxis bei ruhigen sachlichen Gesprächen und mit einem angenehmen Getränk in der Hand.

Also bis denne.


----------



## Gunnar. (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Nabend,

Poolgewässer bzw hier in MV sind das die Verbandsgewässer haben bekanntlich den Vorteil das man preisgünstig eine große Anzahl an Gewässern beangeln kann. Hier in MV ist die Gewässeranzahl sehr groß so das Angeldruck an der Masse der Gewässer  keine allzugroße Rolle spielt. Da gibts einige Perlen an Gewässern da ist die Anglerwelt voll in Ordnung.

Aber wie siehts hier am großen *Rest* der ( Pool)Gewässer aus?
Ein Verbandsgewässer braucht man nicht ausschildern die erkennt man ganz leicht:
- sind die Ufer vermüllt = Verbandsgewässer
- trifft man vom Benehmen her auf zweibeiniges Ungeziefer = Verbandsgewässer
- keifende Block -äh Gewässerwart's und übereifrige FA = Verbandsgewässer
- wenn 99% der anwesenden Angler jede gefangne Schuppe entnehmen = Verbandsgewässer
- wenn der eingesetzte Satzfisch gleich wieder herausgeangelt wird = Verbandsgewässer
- Intoleranz gegenüber anders angelnde und gegenüber moderne Methoden = Verbandsgewässer
- zielgerichtete Verbote gegenüber einer Anglergruppe = Verbandsgewässer

Ich weiß , ich weiß - es gibt A= Ausnahmen und B= schwarze Schafe gibts überall..........

trotzdem bin ich froh das es diese Verbandsgewässer gibt. Die halten mir zum Glück an anderen Gewässern ein Klientel vom Leib welchen ich erst garnicht sehen will.

Mitlerweile habe ich an einigen gut geführten Vereins und Privatgewässern geangelt. Das ist ne ganz andere Angelwelt. Eine Welt die mir gefällt .. (LooL)
Eine Welt zu der ich ab nächstes Jahr daurhaft Zugang haben werde.

Ade Poolgewässer , euch werd ich nicht vermissen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Bis auf die Geschichte mit dem Müll, der einfach weniger vorhanden ist bei weniger Leuten, kannste alle diese Punkte auch an  privaten oder Vereinsgewässern mit Zugangsbeschränkung wiederfinden.

Aber davon ab. Wer es sich leisten kann soll hinfahren wo er will - ob da der Pfeffer wächst oder nicht.:m


----------



## Badra (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aber davon ab. Wer es sich leisten kann soll hinfahren wo er will - ob da der Pfeffer wächst oder nicht.:m




Siehst das ist es was ich meine der 2. Teil dies Satzes muss nicht sein. Ich selbst bin auch manchmal impulsiv aber bitte das ist nicht die feine Art. Es gibt nunmal leute die ihre Meinung haben und das sollte auch gewürdigt werden. wenn man nicht mehr an die Verbandsgewässer will weil man einen "strand" gefunden hat mit englischem Rasen, neidlosen Mitbewerbern um die Kreatur Fisch, mit liebevollen Gewässerwarten und vielen schönen Dingen mehr, dann freue ich mich für diesen Angler.

Dennoch bedauere ich ihn auch, denn durch das Gesagte von der Müritz wird mein Glaube immer mehr zur Gewissheit: ICH KOMME IN DEN HIMMEL, denn die Hölle habe ich schon hier auf Erden!!

Siehst Du Prof so kann man seine Meinung auch kund tun.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Danke aber ich bleibe bei meiner Art.:m


----------



## antonio (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

auch den müll findet man an vereinsgewässern, alle negativbeispiele von gunnar findet man auch an vereinsgewässern, nicht an den kleinsten, da kennt jeder jeden, aber wenn eine bestimmte vereinsgröße erreicht ist(gewisse anonymität) oder eben sehr viele karten an nichtvereinsmitglieder herausgegeben werden, ist das auch dort der fall.
dies liegt aber nicht an verein oder pool sondern an mangelnden kontrollen.

antonio


----------



## Gunnar. (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Hi Andi,


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Danke aber ich bleibe bei meiner Art.:m


 
Wehe wenn nicht!:m

Nicht die Menge an Leuten bringt den Müll - sondern die Art selbiger , die Einstellung........
Wir haben hier eine Reihe an Spezial bzw. Sondergewässer. Die Gewässer sind haben Preise von 70 bis zu knapp 200€ die Woche. Die Angelstellen dort muß man lange vorher buchen. Dort kannst du ankommen wann du willst . Du wirst nie einen Hauch von Müll dort finden.Nicht weil dort ne Putzkolonne aktiv nicht. Nein es liegt einfach nur an dem Menschschlag der dort angelt.

Als kleiner unabhängiger Verein , als Eigentümer oder als Gruppe von Privatleuten entscheiden diese wer Zugang bekommt. Nach dem Motto : " Meine Freunde such ich mir allein aus , nicht jeder ist würdig". Das klingt überheblicher als  es gemeint ist. Aber das Ergebnis stimmt..

Ach und bevor der Gedanke aufkommt ich mach einen auf Nobelschröder ........... So teuer ist der Pfeffer dort nicht. Nochnicht mal soviel wie der Landesangelverbandspfeffer.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Wäre, wie schon erwähnt, nix für mich wegen unzureichender Ausweichmöglichkeiten.#h

Ich brauche Abwechslung, beangel aber auch nicht nur eine Fischart.|supergri

.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Recht hat antonio wenn er schreibt "an vereinsgewässern, nicht an den kleinsten, da kennt jeder jeden, aber  wenn eine bestimmte vereinsgröße erreicht ist(gewisse anonymität) oder  eben sehr viele karten an nichtvereinsmitglieder herausgegeben werden,  ist das auch dort der fall."
Also, ich bin in einem so kleinen aber feinen Verein. Jeder kennt jeden. Ausser den gesetzlichen Beschränkungen gibt es keine. Kontrollen: Fehlanzeige, weil ja jeder jeden kennt. Gewässer intakt, Artenvielfalt immens. Gut, das kostet ein paar Euronen.
Aber das ist es mir wert, ich will mich beim Angeln erholen, Freude haben, entspannt sein und mich nicht ärgern müssen, wenn irgendwelche Kampffischer meinen, ....
Blauzahn sagt, ich kenne die Poolgewässer nicht.
Hat er ja recht. Mir geht nur eines nicht ein und bitte um Beantwortung.
Ennehmen aus einem Gewässer kann man ja nur, was ein Gewässer an Produktivität hat.  Salmonidengewässer haben sagen wir 200 kg pro Hektar Wasserfläche. Wenn da nun unbeschränkt geangelt werden darf, wie schafft ihr das, einen natürlichen Fischbestand zu halten ?


----------



## Gunnar. (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

@Andi ,

Versteh ich alles . Jeder hat andere Vorlieben. Ist doch gut so....

Aber was die Fischart betrifft........ Neben Karpfen ...... feiste Schleien über 6 Pfund , oder nen Meteraal bzz Hecht .. alles möglich dort.... Nur mit Zander siehts mau aus..


----------



## kxxxkfxx (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> - sind die Ufer vermüllt = Verbandsgewässer
> - trifft man vom Benehmen her auf zweibeiniges Ungeziefer = Verbandsgewässer
> - keifende Block -äh Gewässerwart's und übereifrige FA = Verbandsgewässer
> - wenn 99% der anwesenden Angler jede gefangne Schuppe entnehmen = Verbandsgewässer
> ...



Da schreibst du was, das keiner gern ausspricht, aber viele kennen. 
Wir haben hier im hochintegrativen Bayern auch unsere Erfahrungen mit  Kollegen gemacht, die bei einigen Vereinen dazu führten, Tageskarten abzuschaffen.
Da war von Lagerfeuern über herumliegende Fischköpfe und Flaschen bis zu aufgebrochenen Hüttentüren alles vertreten.

In die Vereine kommt man nur rein, wenn man lokale Personen benennen kann, die sich für einen verbürgen. Das kann ein dem Vereinsvorstand bekannter Arbeitskollege oder wer auch immer sein und das funktioniert. Seltsame Typen bleiben meist draußen.


----------



## Dunraven (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Es geht doch bei der Erweiterung der Schonzeit nicht um's Laichen, sondern um die Senkung des Befischungsdrucks.
> 
> Der Sinn der Schonzeit ist normal das der Fisch da in Ruhe laichen und seine Brut bewachen kann. Den Befischungsdruck senkt man damit nicht, denn von Feb bis Mai warten alle darauf wieder ans Wasser zu kommen und am 1 Mai ist dann 1 Woche lang ein enormer Druck da weil alle wieder fischen wollen. Von daher ist das doch kein starkes Argument, denn der Druck verteilt sich dann nur nicht sondern konzentriert sich auf eine kürzere Zeit. Wenn man den Befischungsdruck senken will, dann macht man das auf andere Art und Weise.Bei uns z.B. dürfen Gastangler nicht an Gewässer die im Naturschutzgebiet liegen. Das soll den Druck ein wenig verringern und bringt denen auch weniger Probleme da sie so gar nicht erst das Problem haben sich in den vielen Sonderregeln zu verstricken (und glaube mir, da haben Mitglieder schon genug Probleme klar zu kommen).
> 
> Es gibt ja jetzt auch eine Schonzeit für Aal und der laicht bekanntlich ganz wo anders.




Ein Bundesland hat so einen Blödsinn völlig unnötig und sinnloser weise gemacht. Die haben da einen Blödsinn verzapft der zum Haare raufen ist, da wundert man sich schon das es nicht Bayern war.  Also das Du es mit dem Blödsinn eines BL erklären willst, das ist doch schon ein Zeichen dafür das Du wohl keine greifbaren Argumente hast. Das die anderen 15 sowas nicht haben zeigt ja auch das es ein übertriebener Alleingang war. Das BL hat dann auch gleich bescheuerter Weise das Mindesmaß auf 50 cm erhöht (während unseres leider immer noch auf 28 ist). Ach ja die Schonzeit ist auch noch in der Zeit in der die Angler eh fast nicht mehr auf Aal angeln, also spricht sie erst recht gegen Deine Aussage. Denn sonst hätte man eine Zeit genommen in der die meisten auch auf Aal angeln. 



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Ein Verbandsgewässer braucht man nicht ausschildern die erkennt man ganz leicht:
> - sind die Ufer vermüllt = Verbandsgewässer#
> -Oder das Vereinsgewässer in der Stadt wo die Jugendlichen Baden und/oder abhängen und wo jeder Penner seinen Müll entsorgt. Ich denke allein schon an diese tollen Mc Donalds Tüten, die hier dauernd auf den Straßen liegen und das 20 Km vom nächsten entfernt. Dazu noch andere Autofenster auf unr raus Sachen, z.B. auf der Strecke zur Disco.
> - trifft man vom Benehmen her auf zweibeiniges Ungeziefer = Verbandsgewässer
> ...



Viele der Argumente sehe ich auch bei Vereinen, und nicht nur unbedingt als Ausnahme. Manche sind in Vereinen noch deutlich leichter durchzusetzen und werden auch durchgesetzt, siehe die letzten Punkte. 
Von daher aus meiner Sicht sehr sehr einseitig geschrieben und nicht zutreffen. Das meiste hat man bei beiden, wenn es nicht gerade die totale Überwachung im Verein gibt.



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Wir haben hier eine Reihe an Spezial bzw.  Sondergewässer. Die Gewässer sind haben Preise von 70 bis zu knapp 200€  die Woche. Die Angelstellen dort muß man lange vorher buchen. Dort  kannst du ankommen wann du willst . Du wirst nie einen Hauch von Müll  dort finden.Nicht weil dort ne Putzkolonne aktiv nicht. Nein es liegt  einfach nur an dem Menschschlag der dort angelt.



Guter Witz. Das sind die selben Leute die am nächsten Gewässer den Müll liegen lassen.
Das hat nichts mit dem Menschenschlag zu tun sondern damit das man in dem Fall genau sagen kann vor Angler Y war Angler X da, das ist sein Müll. Ist ja mit der Buchungsliste leicht zu erkennen. Und von daher nehmen die ausnahmsweise den Müll mit, denn da kann man es ihnen ja nachweisen und sie würden nie wieder da angeln dürfen. Das hat aber nichts mit dem Druck zu tun sondern mit der Überwachung. Genau wie die Leute sich ans Tempolimit halten wenn sie wissen da steht ein fester Blitzer, und dann vom mobilen 1 Km weiter erwischt werden da dort ja die Überwachung nicht mehr vorhanden ist. 

Aber ich stelle mir das auch sehr toll vor. Ich will angeln, nein geht nicht weil ich nicht 4 Wochen vorher gebucht habe. Ich habe vor 4 Wochen gebucht, jetzt ist Unwetter, ich habe mich 4 Wochen auf nichts gefreut und kann jetzt wieder 4 Wochen warten statt morgen bei schönstem Angelwetter dort hin zu gehen. Eine Horrorvorstellung wenn sowas normal wäre.


----------



## thanatos (10. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

was würdet Ihr mir raten?Ich habe ein Simson SR1und eine Kreidler Florett
beide funktionieren nicht mehr.Soll ich nun aus beiden versuchen wieder
ein Moped zu basteln,das mehr recht als schlecht durch die Gegend knattert,oder soll ich mir vielleicht doch was Neues kaufen? Der Preiß
ist der gleiche.
Verhält es sich nicht mit den Dachverbänden nicht genauso?
Ich kann mich nur über den DAV äußern und da muß ich auch vorsichtig
sein,denn es sind zwei verschiedene Schuhe was man weiß und was man 
beweisen kann,aber den Herren sind wir Angler sch..egal es geht nur um 
Macht und Geld ,unser Geld das sie uns abknöpfen um in ihren fischarmen
Tümpeln unsere Haken rosten zu lassen.
Als von der SED als staatsfeindlich eingestuft ging es mir in der SBZ
nicht besonders gut,daher fällt es mir schwer folgendes zu schreiben,
das damalige System des DAV war für uns Angler optimal.Für einen 
Jahresbeitrag und Zusatzmaken,alles zusammen für unter hundert Mark
konnte man in der ganzen Ostzone in allen DAV Gewässern angeln.
der Besatz war auch akzeptabel obwohl kaum kapital,denn auch dort hat man
abgefischt um an Westgeld zu kommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Das ist alles nicht so einfach und trotzdem eigentlich recht einfach.

Als Angler hat man ja mehrere Interessen, die nicht immer unbedingt deckungsgleich sind.

Am "Heimatgewässer" hätte man meist das gerne am liebsten für sich alleine, hat also auch kein Problem mit schärferen Regeln für "Gastangler"...

Will man selber im Urlaub woanders angeln, schimpft man natürlich über schärfere Regeln für Gastangler...

Und - in meinen Augen in großer Grund für die Uneinigkeit der Angler insgesamt:
Der daraus resultierende Fisch- und Gewässerneid.....


Ähnlich ist es bei den "Bewirtschaftungssystemen":
Die einen zielen darauf ab, für einen kleineren Kreis möglichst gute Gewässer zu haben und damit auch andere soweit möglich auszuschliessen.

Die anderen eher darauf, den Anglern ohne große Bürokratie das beangeln einer Vielzahl von Gewässern zu ermöglichen.


In beiden Fällen kann das gut geschehen oder weniger gut.
Wobei das weniger auf das System (Verein oder Pool) ankommt, sondern  darauf wie das die Verantwortlichen managen.

Es gibt für beide Varianten Beispiele für Gutes und Schlechtes....

Solange aber bei den Anglern und Bewirtschaftern überwiegend Fisch- und Gewässerneid herrscht und daher auch unsinnige gesetzliche Regelungen unterstützt werden, da man damit "Gastanglern" das Leben schwer machen kann - sich selber aber eh nicht dran hält -  wird sich da nicht viel ändern.

Und wenn man den Kampf/Krampf der Verbände sieht um die Fusion, gibt es wohl nicht allzuviel Hoffnung, da ein vernünftiges System für die Angler insgesamt in Deutschland hinzukriegen, da jeder auch da nur nach seinem eigenen Vorteil schaut.


Und das Schlimme daran ist, dass gerade die Landesverbände zu dumm sind, über ihren Tellerrand hinauszuschauen. 

Da werden sinnlose Restriktionen unterstützt, die letztlich das Angeln in ganz Deutschland schwerer machen werden. Nur, um der möglichen "Konkurrenz Gastangler" das Leben schwer machen zu können unter Hinweis auf Gesetze und nicht dazu stehen muss, das selber genauso zu wollen - am Heimatgewässer, nicht wenn man selber unterwegs wäre natürlich....

Da es ja nun nichts Neues ist, dass einmal eingeführte Restriktionen so schnell nicht wieder abgeschafft werden und vorher dann eher auch in anderen Bundesländern kommen.

Und genau deswegen wollen die Landesverbände auch nicht, dass ein Bundesverband vorgeben kann, dass sie gegen Restriktionen kämpfen sollten und verweisen - nicht zu Unrecht - darauf, dass Fischereigesetze Ländersache sind...

Und vergessen dabei aber, dass sie als unfähiger und kleiner Landesverband nicht in der Lage sind, anglerfeindliche Gesetze aus Europa oder dem Bund (es droht ja wieder rot-grün) in ihren Bundesländern zu verhindern - die müssen dann ja umgesetzt werden..

Statt also einen starken, gegen Restriktionen gerichteten Bundesverband, der sowas verhindern könnte, wollen sie einen schwachen, damit sie weiterhin ihre Macht in ihrem jeweiligen Land ausspielen und behalten können..


Und leider sind ja die Funktionäre genauso wie diejenigen, welche die Verantwortung für die Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer haben (ob in Verein oder Pool), meist Amateure/Ehrenamtliche.

Da werden dann eben Karpfen und Regenbogenforellen in jedes Gewässer geschmissen, weil "die Angler ja was fangen wollen"....

Obs Sinn macht oder nicht - und letztlich auch was die Kasse hergibt.

Mit ein paar richtigen Profis was Öffentlichkeitsarbeit angeht, könnte man auf der einen Seite als Verband (wurscht welcher) auch vernünftige Arbeit machen. Und mit Profis beider Gewässerbewirtschaftung könnte man viel Geld sparen mit dem Aufbau sich selbst erhaltender, zum jeweiligen Gewässer auch passender Bestände.

Da man aber von den Leuten im allgemeinen kaum erwarten kann, über den Tellerrand zu schauen oder in Kauf zu nehmen, dass man mal ein paar Jahre nicht so gut fängt, wenn nicht überall Satzis und Forellen reingekloppt werden, wird sich da wohl nicht viel ändern.

In der Praxis heisst das dann schlicht:
Sowohl in den Gesetzen wie auch in der Bewirtschaftung weiterhin das Chaos - jeder macht was er für richtig hält, ohne dabei Rücksicht auf die allgemeinen Interessen der Angler oder den Stand des Angelns insgesamt zu nehmen.

Und ist dabei dann überzeugt, dass seine Handlungsweise dann auch die einzig richtige ist und sich alle anderen daran zu halten haben und das möglichst auch so zu übernehmen.

Kein Wunder, dass fehlgeleitete Tier- und Natirschützer mit solchen Amateuren in den Verbänden dann ein leichtes Spiel haben..

Am letzten Wochenende war ja Verbandsausschusssitzung beim DAV zum Thema Übernahme in den VDSF, jetzt am Samstag ist HV des VDSF zum gleichen Thema.

Da werdet ihr dann wieder sehen, wie wenig es um die Interessen der Angler oder den Stand des Angelns in Deutschland geht, sondern wie bisher auch immer rein um Kohle, Macht, Pfründe und persönliche Eitelkeiten...

Ich bin nur froh, dass man in unseren Nachbarländern viele Möglichkeiten zum angeln hat, so dass man notfalls bei der abzusehenden weiteren Entwicklung in Deutschland wenigstens mal für ein Wochenenede oder im Urlaub noch angeln kann..

Denn unsere glorreichen Verbände und Funktionäre werden es schon noch schaffen, das Angeln in Deutschland ganz zugrunde zu richten.

Sei es über ihre unfähige Politik oder die amateurhafte und im Blickwinkel eingeengte Bewirtschaftung-  egal ob Verein oder Pool....


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

PS:
Oder anders gesagt:
Die Art oder das System der Bewirtschaftung ist eigentlich egal!!

Jedenfalls solange wir ein Verbandssytem wie jetzt haben, in dem die Landesverbände zu dumm und egoistisch und die Bundesverbände zu schwach sind, um gemeinsam und zielführend gegen Restriktionen und für vernünftige Kontrollen und schärfere Sanktionen gegen schwarze Schafe zu kämpfen.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (10. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Thomas 9904 Beitrag Nr. 212 sehe ich weitgehend auch so.
Aber: Selbst wenn die Pool Lösung die bessere Lösung wäre, sie hat keine Chance auf dauerhaften Bestand.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Thomas 9904 Beitrag Nr. 212 sehe ich weitgehend auch so.
> Aber: Selbst wenn die Pool Lösung die bessere Lösung wäre, sie hat keine Chance auf dauerhaften Bestand.



Ich fürchte, da muss ich Dir Recht geben.

Wenn man sieht, wie fahrlässig (teils blauäugig) der DAV, sowohl Bund- als auch Landsverbände mit dem Seelenverkäufer VDSF kokettieren, wird auch das in das Kapitel "DDR-Geschichte" eingehen. Leider.


----------



## antonio (10. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

objektiv gesehen sind die pools die bessere lösung für alle, die machbarkeit steht auf nem andern blatt, würde aber machbar sein.
nur ist eben die gefahr und nicht nur die gefahr sondern heute auch schon praxis bei der "kleinkrämerei" die, daß es soweit kommen wird, daß die "lukrativsten" gewässer einestages in den händen einiger weniger "geldsäcke" sind und die breite masse ausgesperrt wird.
auch vereine denen es im moment noch gut geht und lukrative gewässer haben laufen gefahr bei ablaufen der pachtzeit ihre gewässer an die entsprechenden leute zu verlieren.

antonio


----------



## Badra (10. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



antonio schrieb:


> auch vereine denen es im moment noch gut geht und lukrative gewässer haben laufen gefahr bei ablaufen der pachtzeit ihre gewässer an die entsprechenden leute zu verlieren.
> 
> antonio


 
Aus diesem Grund wird unter anderem vom TLAV diese Hektik in die Fusionsverhandlung gebracht und wie ich an anderer Stelle gelesen habe von Brandenburg auch --> Die Pachtverträge werden in 2012 neu abzuschließen sein. 

Grundsätzlich finde ich mich in den letzten Beiträgen wieder.


----------



## antonio (10. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

die bundesverbänd haben ja erst mal mit den pools nichts zu tun, das ist noch lv-sache.
wenn man jetzt hektik reinbringt und dadurch das jetzt noch gute am dav dadurch abhanden kommt, bringt das gar nix.
wichtiger ist, daß sich auf landesebene geeinigt wird damit erst mal hier "sicherheit" herrscht.
und einige pools funktionieren ja heute schon landesübergreifend.

antonio


----------



## andi72 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

genau diese befürchtung habe ich auch.

für alle die sich immer noch nicht vorstellen können
wie das funzt hab ich unten mal unser gewässerverzeichnis
reingesetzt. schaut mal rein und überlegt mal :
ich wohne im saalekreis (seite 36) und hab da schon über *100*
gewässer zur verfügung, und darf natürlich nach belieben
in allen aufgeführten wassern angeln gehn, für rund 60 ? |kopfkrateuronen im jahr. - und zu fast identischen regeln
für dav gewässer in sachsen und thüringen gilt dasselbe.
für jeweils 5 okken mehr.
*und das will ich nicht vermissen.*
wer mal versucht hat als pendler am WE in BY (Garchinger See)
angeln zu wollen wird mich denn schon verstehn ....

andi


----------



## Honeyball (10. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

@Badra:
Genau auf diesen Umstand haben wir ja schon häufig hingewiesen: Dass sich da angesichts der Situation mit den Pachtverträgen ab 2012 Grundlegendes ändern kann, dass sich, wenn sich was ändert, das mit Sicherheit nicht zum Vorteil der Allgemeinheit geschieht und dass es massive Interessenslagen gibt, weil es sich um einen verdammt tollen Kuchen handelt, von dem man mindestens scheibchenweise was abbekommen möchte....:m

Interessanter Nebenaspekt am Rande ist, dass sich genausogut nichts ändern kann, sondern der Status Quo für eine weitere längere Pachtperiode festgeschrieben werden könnte. Und genau dies scheint einigen Herren in verantwortlicher Position die Stirn in Sorgenfalten zu legen, weil es dann ja keinen Kuchen gäbe, von dem man sich was abschneiden könnte...

Spekulativer Ansatz wäre es, einen Zusammenhang zwischen den auslaufenden Pachtterminen 2012 und der plötzlichen Eile bei der so genannten Fusion zu sehen...


----------



## andi72 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



thanatos schrieb:


> was würdet Ihr mir raten?Ich habe ein Simson SR1und eine Kreidler Florett



eigentlich n perfektes beispiel mit den mopeds ----

simsons bis bj 92/93 ?? dürfen legal 60++ km/h.
jetz auch bloß noch 45. und genau das passiert dem dav wenn man den vdsf *"drüberstülpt"*

aber wir wollten doch schon immer bloß mit 45 rumgurken, oder ?

andi


----------



## kati48268 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Ist etwas OT, aber ein Weg, wie auch Vereinsgewässer zu einer Art Mini-Pool ausgeweitet werden können: Austauschkarten!
Wurde hier schon mal kurz diskutiert (& erklärt, was das ist).


----------



## meierchen_online (23. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Nachhaltiges Angeln ohne Besatz funktioniert nur bei starker Reglementierung (Brombachsee).



Blödsinn! Hier entscheidet erst einmal das Verhältnis zwischen der Anzahl (aktiver) Angler (oder genauer der Entnahme von fisch) und dem Fischbestand, und dieses Verhältnis im dünn besiedelten Brandenburg oder mecklenburg mit seinen tausenden von Gewässern sicherlich günstiger als in Bayern. Darüber hinaus gibt es so viele sinnvollere Ansätze, nachhaltig zu fischen ohne die Angler auszusperren.
 Z. B. könnte man antiquierte Regelungen wie das Entnahmegebot maßiger Fische ganz einfach abschaffen und stattdessen erstens ein zurücksetzen erlauben und zweitens die Mindestmaße erhöhen und zudem ein Maximalmaß einführen, um auch große Laichfische zu schonen. du hast gesagt, dass viele Leute Reglements brauchen, weil sie zu viel fisch mitnehmen wollen. Ich halte nicht zuletzt die schwachsinnigen Entnahmegebote der *VDSF-Sandkastendiktatoren*, die vehement wider aller Vernunft verteidigt werden und nun auch noch anderen aufgezungen werden sollen, für mitverantwortlich zur herausbildung dieser Mentalität! Eine Sensibilisierung für C&R oder selektive Entnahme von der Pieke auf wäre eine Prophylaxe dagegen. Aber die sinnlose Regulierungswut und der VDSF scheinen äquivalent zu sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Dan bayrische Gesetz diskutiert bitte nicht hier sondern im passenden Thema:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

unbelievable .............................


----------



## andi72 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



xAlex schrieb:


> ...
> Allerdings mit einigen Auflagen.
> Die Pooljahreskarte würde sich im Preisrahmen von min 600 Euro bewegen. Für die Pooltopgewässer eine Extrakarte mit einer weiteren extrahohen (Schutz)Gebühr z.B nochmal n 1000er.



klingt für mich nach ausschluß der breiten masse des
VOLKS-sports angeln und etablieren des sportfischens in
richtung exclusiver golfclub. sicher ein heikles thema , auch ich bin nich mit allem einverstanden, aber deswegen die meisten über die finanzen auszusperren ist sicher nicht der richtige weg ........ auf privaten gewässern sicher gang und gäbe, aber aus genau diesem grund is der pool ja da, damit sowas gar nich erst passieren kann und jeder die möglichkeit hat seinem hobby / sport nachzugehen ....

andi


----------



## antonio (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

jo angeln demnächst erst ab einem monatseinkommen von 6000 € erlaubt.
vorstellungen haben manche.#d

antonio


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Moin !

Zitat: Zu viele Angler im Allgemeinem, viele leider aus bildungsfernen Schichten

Nicht nur ab 6000€ Monatseinkommen, Abitur und ein abgeschlossenes Studium sollte auch Grundvoraussetzung für den Erwerb eines Fischereischeins werden, ist doch echt unzumutbar, sich mit dem ganzen Pöbel, womöglich noch HartzIV-Empfängern, am Wasser abgeben zu müssen !!!|gr:|uhoh:#d#q#q#q

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Helmut2004 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Zu sAlex:|abgelehn
Frage mich, warum du überhaupt angeln gehst?
Ich zumindest gehe angeln weil ich gerne Fisch esse und nicht wie anscheinend du, der es wahrscheinlich auf Fangfotos oder sonstige Trophäen abgesehen hat.
Bei deinen Preisvorstellungen gebe ich dir folgenden Tip:
Kauf dir einen Teich oder laß dir einen bauen und besetze ihn mit deinen Traumfischen. Dann kannst du Tag und Nacht angeln und brauchst dir auch keine Gedanken darüber machen, dass zuviele Angler dort sitzen.
Oder geh golfen, was mein Vorredner bereits angesprochen hat.


----------



## Flifi97 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Man geht doch auch Angeln, um mal Fische (Schonzeit und Mindestmaße beachtet) mitzunehmen.


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Moin moin,

Warum  angelt wird sollte mal schön jeder selber für sich entscheiden.Anderen die eingne Meinung aufzudrücken ist grundsätzlich falsch.

Nun stocher ich mal einwenig im Wespennest und gebe Alex im Grundgedanken recht.(nicht aber in seiner vorgeschlagenr Umsetzung)

Natürlich ist schön wenn man für wenig Geld angeln gehen kann.Der Zugang ist so für die breite Masse gesichert.Generell prima!Das soll und muß auch so bleiben.

Nur,
Wenn ich mir die Zustände an den Verbandsgewässern (Außnahmen gibts immer) so anschaue hat die Medaille leider auch eine Kehrseite...Gute Gewässer sind überlaufen , der Rest ist einfach nur unattraktiv.Wir haben hier auch ANDERE Gewässer - in ANDEREN Preislagen. Je teuerer - desto attraktiver. Die Bestände sind in Quallität und Quantität wesentlich besser.Auch stellt dort die Vermüllung kein Problem da.Ein Grund , ein großer ,ist sicher das es dort weniger Angler gibt - Klar , es können sich auch weniger Leute das angeln dort leisten.
Ich nöchte jetzt nicht verallgemeinern. Es müssen sich sicher nicht alle diese Jacke anziehen...... Bei etlichen Gestalten die ich an den Verbandsgewässern antreffe - da bin ich heilfroh das ich diese nicht auch an den "besseren" Gewässern rumtreiben.(können)


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Hmmm...

ich krieg immer Bauchschmerzen, wenn jemand sagt, dass Verhalten, Moral und Anstand vom Geld abhängig sein sollen.

Wenn überhaupt, dann sinkt dieser Pegel proportional mit dem Einkommen. Nicht generell, aber durchaus bemerkbar.

Und wer sagt, dass nicht irgendwann die mittleren Einkommensschichten von den oberen diffamiert werden?

Mag ich lieber heute neben einem HartzIVer angeln, oder morgen einem Bankdirektor dabei zuschauen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Je teuerer - desto attraktiver. Die Bestände sind in Quallität und Quantität wesentlich besser.Auch stellt dort die Vermüllung kein Problem da.Ein Grund , ein großer ,ist sicher das es dort weniger Angler gibt - Klar , es können sich auch weniger Leute das angeln dort leisten.




Es kommt also drauf an was man fangen will.
Große Fische fürs Trophäenbild aus einem überbesetztem Ententeich mit gekämmtem Rasen drumrum oder in schwierigem Gelände an schwierigen Gewässern(die in großer Auswahl zur Verfügung stehen) trotzdem erfolgreich sein.

Ich mag die zweite Möglichkeit.

Sicher habe ich auch Zielfische und es wäre einfacher sie dort zu fangen, wo man bequem im Liegestuhl auf gepflegtem Rasen, wie im eigenen Garten abgammeln kann und dazu die Gewissheit hat, dass der Zeilfisch in ausreichender Menge besetzt wurde.
Ich überliste diese aber lieber unter schwierigen Bedingungen an den "leeren" Vereingewässern.




Gunnar. schrieb:


> Ich nöchte jetzt nicht verallgemeinern. Es müssen sich sicher nicht alle diese Jacke anziehen...... Bei etlichen Gestalten die ich an den Verbandsgewässern antreffe - da bin ich heilfroh das ich diese nicht auch an den "besseren" Gewässern rumtreiben.(können)




Ich glaube nicht dass Benehmen liquiditätsabhängig ist.
Mehr noch, ich glaube Geld verdirbt den Charakter und sorgt für schlechtere Umgangsformen.
Ausnahmen bestätigen wie immer die Regel . . .


----------



## kati48268 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...
> ich krieg immer Bauchschmerzen, wenn jemand sagt, dass Verhalten, Moral und Anstand vom Geld abhängig sein sollen...


Nicht nur vom Geld abhängig, Ralle, auch vom _Amt_ natürlich. :q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



xAlex schrieb:


> Ich komme aus Bayern studiere aber in Neubrandenburg
> -Zu viele Angler im Allgemeinem, viele leider aus bildungsfernen Schichten.
> 
> 
> ...



Dem Herren Studenten mangelt es wohl einerseits an Respekt vor der körperlich arbeitenden Bevölkerung, andererseits scheint mir die elterliche Alimentierung zu üppig.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



xAlex schrieb:


> Man braucht kein Millionär sein um sich diese Preise leisten zu können. Ich selbst bin z.B. armer Student und und leiste mir mehrere Vereine und die eine oder andere teure Tageskarte für Flifi Gewässer.
> Es geht darum wo man seine Prioritäten setzt.




So denkt man nur wenn man keine Familie hat und noch nichts von echten Prioritäten weiß!



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Dem Herren Studenten mangelt es wohl einerseits an Respekt vor der körperlich arbeitenden Bevölkerung, andererseits scheint mir die elterliche Alimentierung zu üppig.



Die Vermutung liegt nahe.:m


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Hi,


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hmmm...
> 
> ich krieg immer Bauchschmerzen, wenn jemand sagt, dass Verhalten, Moral und Anstand vom Geld abhängig sein sollen.


Diese Bauschschmerzen teile ich zu 100%.Die Gefahr man verallgmeinert und so Leute in eine Schublade steckt in der sie nicht reingehören ist extrem.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

@xAlex

Sorry, aber dein Schubladendenken und dein Gutmenschengeschwafel passen irgendwie nicht zum "armen Studenten", kann mir nicht vorstellen das du dein Studium mit BAFÖG finanzierst und du das Geld für deine teuren Erlaubnisscheine neben dem Studium durch Minijobs finanzierst...


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Zoddl (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



xAlex schrieb:


> 1.Du verpachtest die Strecke an den Dr. Graf von Sowieso und Profianglerxy für einen Betrag von jeweils 500 Euro.
> Beide sind auf ihren Ruf bedacht und gehen pfleglich mit der Strecke um.  Um den Bestand zu schonen entnehmt jeder nur 2 Forellen. Der Profi ist intressiert an einem guten Bestand und der Graf kauft sich seine fertigen Fische lieber im Laden aber eigentlich isst er ja lieber Hummer und Rinderfilet.


Zu glauben, das *Dr.* Graf von Sowieso wissentlich einen thailändischen Antibiotika - Hummer einer wildgewachsenen Forelle vorzieht, ist recht blauäugig. 

Der Gedanke daran, dass Dr. Graf von Sowieso seinen guten Bekanntenkreis zum geladenen Dinner mit Rinderfilet "aus dem Laden" versorgt, anstatt mit frisch geräucherten Forellen aus seinem soeben angepachteten Traumgewässer ist... recht blauäugig.

Zu glauben, das Profiangler X.Y. aber allerhöchstens 1x pro Monat durch sein frisch angepachtetes Traumgewässer watstiefelt um mögliche Schäden zu minimieren, ist ...

Zu glauben, das sich zwei wildfremde Menschen, beide auf ihre Art und Weise Profis und jeweils eigener Philosophie am gemeinsam gepachteten Gewässer auf Dauer "grün" sind, könnte funktionieren. Muss es aber nicht... stell dir vor, was passiert wenn ProfianglerXY den Herrn Grafen bei der Entnahme einer Traumforelle von Ü70 erwischt.

Ja... die Welt könnte so schön sein! :k

Kommen wir zum niederen Fussvolk:


xAlex schrieb:


> 2.Du verpachtest die Strecke an 100 normale Angler zu je 10 Euro.
> 90 davon sind ehrbare Menschen und lassen sich nichts zu Schulden kommen.
> Allerdings lassen 5 ihren Müll liegen und pöbeln besoffen am Wasser rum und weitere 5 entnehmen mehr als erlaubt.
> Das Gewässer hat durch die 100 statt 2 watenden Menschen
> ...


Siehe 
hier... |kopfkrat




xAlex schrieb:


> So wie würdet ihr euch entscheiden?


Ich würde nichtmal ansatzweise mit so einem missratenem Gedankengang beginnen...


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Ich glaubs echt nicht mehr!!!
Bin jetzt hier raus sonst vergesse ich mich noch verbal und riskiere eine Verwarnung ....
Mein Gott, wie verpeilt kann man eigentlich sein ????
#d#d#d


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Nabend ,



> Geld ist eine sehr einfache Lösung. Das zeigt die Praxis!


 
Wenn ich nun deine Preisvorstellungen so sehe würde das bei der Masse an Anglern das AUS bedeuten. Find ich nicht so prall....

Andererseits ist der reine teoretische Grundgedanke nicht soooo falsch.
Jemand der 1000€ für ein Gewässer bezahlt wird anders angeln wie jemand der nur ein 10er rausrücken braucht. (zB was das Entnahmeverhalten betrifft)


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



xAlex schrieb:


> @Tinca
> Es klingt vllt. sehr extrem, aber *ich kenne drei Angler die auf Kinder verzichten um ihr Leben dem Hobby zu widmen.*
> Ein Kind kostet 50-150k Euro, da kann man schon einige male Big  Gamen oder in Can Lachsangeln gehen.
> Ich möchte das jetzt nicht als Argument anführen, sondern als Beispiel wie extrem man Prioritäten setzen könnte.



Habe ich früher auch aber irgendwann wird man erwachsen.:m

Wo bekommt man so billig Kinder zu kaufen?
Ich musste meins selbst machen.

Den restlichen Unfug kommentiere ich jetzt nicht.
Das Wäre verschwendete Zeit.
Ich versuche ja auch nicht Nilpferden das Fliegen beizubringen . . . .


----------



## gründler (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Irgendwie schwant mir gerade, dass ich mit meinen Steuergeldern in entschieden zu hohem Maße die werte Landwirtschaft subventioniere. Bei so einem Geschwafel kann das gar nicht anders sein.
> 
> .


 

Bitte nicht irgend einen entgleisten Landwirt in die Schublade aller Landwirte stecken,der hat bestimmt ne eigene Schublade.

Die meisten Landwirte und Lohnbetriebe sind des Denkens mächtig.

Danke.


|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

@all

Alex hat z.T. extreme Ansichten, aber das ist sein gutes Recht.
Also bitte nicht persönlich werden, sondern argumentieren. 





xAlex schrieb:


> @Ralle
> Anstand, Moral etc. ist unabhängig von Geld bzw. bin ich der Meinung das die meisten Verbrechen in "Problembezirken" stattfinden.
> Aber das ist nicht das eigentliche Thema. Es geht mir Primär um Zugangsbegrenzung!
> Bei einer großen Menge ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit einfach größer das "Schwarze Schafe" dabei sind.



Alex, irgendwie erinnert mich Deine Denke an eine Zeit, da Jagd und Fischerei dem Adel vorbehalten war und der Pöbel aufgehängt wurde, wenn er es wagte zu fischen oder zu jagen.

Ich weiß nicht, ob eine Rückkehr in diese Zeiten erstrebenswert wäre. Denn in letzter Konsequent wäre das sicher das Ergebnis.

In allen Bereichen des täglichen Lebens trifft man auf Menschen, die sich nicht an die Regeln halten. Und ziemlich sicher wird man bei Auswertungen, außer in der Wirtschaftkriminalität, immer darauf stoßen, dass die Mehrzahl der Regelbrecher aus den "sozial schwachen" Schichten stammen. 

Man kann nun sehr leicht der Idee verfallen, diese Auffälligen auszusortieren, indem man es der gesamten Gruppe extrem erschwert, an einer bestimmten gesellschaftlichen Tätigkeit teilzunehmen. 

Die Krux dabei ist, dass man eben nicht nur die Auffälligen ausschließt, sondern auch die Masse derer, die sich durchaus gesittet und ordentich benehmen, oder sogar wertvolle Arbeit innerhalb der Gruppe leisten. 

Das kann nicht die Lösung sein.


----------



## kati48268 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Ich glaubs echt nicht mehr!!!
> Bin jetzt hier raus sonst vergesse ich mich noch verbal und riskiere eine Verwarnung ....
> Mein Gott, wie verpeilt kann man eigentlich sein ????
> #d#d#d


|bigeyes
Ich schließ mich dir an!


----------



## grünspan (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Hallo Ralle

Ich mach jetzt auch, hmmm…….



> ich krieg immer Bauchschmerzen, wenn jemand sagt, dass Verhalten, Moral und Anstand vom Geld abhängig sein sollen.



Da stimme ich dir zu.



> Wenn überhaupt, dann sinkt dieser Pegel proportional mit dem Einkommen. Nicht generell, aber durchaus bemerkbar.



Blödsinn! Hört sich pauschalisierend immer schön einfach an. 



> Und wer sagt, dass nicht irgendwann die mittleren Einkommensschichten von den oberen diffamiert werden?



Wer sagt, dass nicht irgendwann die oberen Einkommensschichten von den mittleren diffamiert werden?|kopfkrat

Ich sage, so versucht man gezielt unterschiedliche Einkommensschichten gegeneinander auszuspielen um seine Doktrin wirksamer darzustellen.
Egal wie, in der eigentlichen Thematik wenig zielführend und den unterschiedlichen Aspekten nicht gerecht werdend.



> Mag ich lieber heute neben einem HartzIVer angeln, oder morgen einem Bankdirektor dabei zuschauen?



Um deiner völlig einseitigen Fragestellung ein Stückchen Realität entgegen zu halten.
Ich bin in einem Verein den Geldsäcke gegründet haben(Gewässer gehören dazu), Mitglied, neben meiner Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein der einen Pool betreibt.
Zugang(Mitgliedschaft) erhält nicht jeder!
Ich höre dich schon, aaahhh da haben wir es jaaa.

Der Mitgliedsbeitrag kostet 50zig Euronen.
Aber an eine Mitgliedschaft werden bestimmte Voraussetzungen geknüpft.
Keine Finanziellen, siehe Beitrag. 
Die Geldsäcke legen auch keinen Wert auf Einkünfte, die sie erzielen könnten.|kopfkrat
Die grundsätzliche Ausrichtung liegt in struktureller Verbesserung der Gewässer und angrenzender Flächen, Förderung eines heimischen Fischbestandes (Karpfen, Zander usw. fallen dort schon durch) incl. Erhalt, Förderung von bedrohten Fischarten dieser Region, teilweise aus Angelfischerei Sicht völlig uninteressant, teilweise schon.
Angeln mit der klaren Intention nur C&R zu betreiben oder sich durch die großzügige Funktion der selektiven Entnahme darüber zu retten ist ausdrücklich nicht gestattet.
Wird auch gezielt ausgehebelt.
Die Möglichkeit den „Kochtopf“ zu bereichern ist ausdrücklich erwünscht, entsprechend den Voraussetzungen.
Aktive Mitarbeit bei der Umsetzung ist Pflicht. 
Herauslöhnen nicht möglich!
Wer diese Philosophie nicht teilt (erhört man in Gesprächen) oder später nicht umsetzt, kommt nicht rein oder geht so schnell, wie er gekommen ist.
Begrenzt wird die Mitgliedschaft eh, aber keinesfalls an finanzielle Mittel oder gesellschaftlichen Status geknüpft.
Entspricht jetzt zwar nicht deiner vertretenen Doktrin, aber musste mit leben.
Oder es liegt daran, dass deine pauschalen Aussagen oder geschickt pauschal gestellten Fragen nicht unbedingt treffend sind.
GunnaR. stimme ich teilweise auch zu.
Ein großes Problem innerhalb der Anglerschaft ist Folgendes.
Alles erwarten, voraussetzen, (be,aus)nutzen auch Übergebühr aber wenig dafür tun!
Der Umgang mit den zur Verfügung gestellten Gewässern sieht bei vielen oftmals nicht anders aus.
Kann man vergleichen mit dem Verleihen von Werkzeug, was man sich anschaffte.
Häufig bekommt der Eigner, Verleihende es in einem Zustand wieder der jenseits von Gut und Böse ist.
Vernünftig, bewusst und nachdenklich beim Umgang geht häufig nur der Nutzer mit um, der Anschaffungs-, Unterhalt-, Reparaturkosten trägt.
Nicht wenige denken sich ist doch schön, wenn die Gemeinschaft für meinen Scheixx mit aufkommen muss. 
Trifft mich dann nicht so arg, lohnt sich mein Handeln.
Auch aus diesem Grund kapseln sich viele ab oder „selektieren“.


----------



## Lütten (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



xAlex schrieb:


> @Ralle
> Anstand, Moral etc. ist unabhängig von Geld bzw. bin ich der Meinung das die meisten Verbrechen in "Problembezirken" stattfinden.
> 
> Von mir aus machen wir eine superschwere Angelprüfung und die besten 10% der Absolventen bekommen die Karte.
> ...



Gerade die meisten "reichen" haben die meisten leichen im keller und gehen ohne skrupel über selbige. Sie machen dabei nur eine deutlich bessere figur mit ihrem schicken wagen und den designer klamotten. 

Wie sind sie denn an all das geld gekommen?! Nur die wenigsten mit fairen methoden und harter arbeit.

Ich krieg die tür nicht zu - hast du einen nagel im kopf. WoW, meine beiträge lösen bestimmt auch nicht immer begeisterungsstürme aus aber das ist echt hart. Ich sollte besser nicht weiterschreiben sonst wars wohl das letzte was ich hier geschrieben habe. |bigeyes


----------



## N_S Dakota (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Um das ganze mal kurz zu fassen 

stellt sich nicht die Frage ob man den Grafen oder 
den Profi bevorzugt am Fischwasser sehen will, 
sondern ob man einen ungebildetten oder einen 
gebildetten Menschen am Fischwasser sehen will ? 

Bildung war in den alt vorderren Tagen das Vorrecht 
des Adels, des Klärus und der Patrizier. 

Heute in der aufgeklärten Modernen Gesellschaft,
In der ein jeder das Grundmaß an Bildung erhält 
nach dem es Ihm verlangt , darf der eine oder anderer Realitätsflüchtling 
den Gedankenweg größere und älterer Intellekte beschreiten und meinen, 
das ein jeder Petri-Jünger eigenverwantwortlich befähig ist, 
in der Natur der tradierten Fischwaid im Einklang 
mit Nutzbedürfnis und Fischerreibestimmungen nachzugehen. 

Die Wirklichkeit aber sieht doch so aus das allein die Vereine
leißten was sich die meißten Petri-Jünger wünschen. 

Die Vereine, 
als Überbau lenken und koordinieren Gewässerpflege und Bestandshege.
Drücken den Schädlingsbestand und heben den Nützlingsbestand.

Der Verein als solcher sorgt unter den Mitgliedern 
für das Mindestmaß an verantwortlichen Umgang 
in und mit der Natur sowie dem Umgang unter 
den Mitgliedern selbst.

etc.p.p 

Natürlich leisten viele Vereine nicht das was der einen oder 
andere Petri-Jünger sich wünscht oder erhofft aber Mann
hat halt zu begreifen das Hegefischen und Besatzmaßnahmen 
keine Wasserwirtschaft sind. 

Wer aber den Unterschied begreift zwischen Hege und Pflege-
maßnahmen und einer tatsächlichen Wasserwirtschaft kann 
auch begreifen das die Vereinstruktur als Solche eine beachtliche 
Leistung für die allg. Quallität unser aller Freizeit stellt. 


Dieser POOL Gedanke, 
als solcher ist in Regionen Nord-Amerikas sicherlich vertretbar weil dort 
A: keine Kulturlandschaft mit hoher Bevölkerungsdichte wie sie in  
    großen Teilen Europas üblich ist geschaffen wurde.
B: Dadurch " DIE NATUR " selbst regenarativ den Befischungsdruck auffängt. 


Ich meine , schick  mal Tausend Petri-Jünger ins Canadische 
Hinterland und dann schick mal Tausend Petri-Jünger in die hintere Eifel, 
so eigentverantwortlich , in Gruppen ! 

Was soll da schon passsieren ? das ist ja kein Fußballspiel
bei dem sich dann um die besten Plätze geprügelt wird !

Oder ?


----------



## gründler (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



N_S Dakota schrieb:


> Natürlich leisten viele Vereine nicht das was der einen oder
> andere Petri-Jünger sich wünscht oder erhofft aber Mann
> hat halt zu begreifen das Hegefischen und Besatzmaßnahmen
> keine Wasserwirtschaft sind.
> ...


 

http://europa.eu/legislation_summaries/agriculture/environment/l28002b_de.htm


----------



## Jose (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

da wächst sie heran, die zukünftige "elite" des deutschen volkes. 
fischend in angemessener gesellschaft in besten biotopen.

der weiß gar nicht, was er da schreibt:
_
"Viele Kochtopfangler(angeln als Nahrungserwerb)"

"So wären viele Kochtopfangler draussen und das Niveau würde steigen."_ 

und wo bliebe der "nahrungserwerb?

"sollen die doch kuchen essen". der feudalismus lässt grüßen.


wenn überhaupt von grafen und reha und reim-dich-oder-ich-fress-dich die rede ist:

überhaupt kein fischen - für niemanden!

aber dann fehlt ihm ja der luxus:

_"Es ist eine sehr subjektive Meinung von mir, aber Angeln ist für mich  ein Luxus der für mich nur Menschen zugänglich sein soll, denen das  Hobby und der Naturschutz einen Gewissen Betrag Geld wert ist."_

die welt den reichen.
da wächst sie heran, die zukünftige "elite" des deutschen volkes. 



und dann soll man nicht persönlich werden bei dem "armen studenten". (der weiß noch nicht mal, was arm ist)


bin raus, will keine 6 punkte


----------



## Zoddl (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



N_S Dakota schrieb:


> Dieser POOL Gedanke,
> als solcher ist in Regionen Nord-Amerikas sicherlich vertretbar weil dort
> A: keine Kulturlandschaft mit hoher Bevölkerungsdichte wie sie in
> großen Teilen Europas üblich ist geschaffen wurde.
> B: Dadurch " DIE NATUR " selbst regenarativ den Befischungsdruck auffängt.


Verständnisproblem ...

... der Pool - Gedanke macht also nur an Gewässern Sinn, an denen aufgrund der Bevölkerungsdichte der Befischungsdruck sozusagen die natürliche Reproduktion nicht übersteigt?
Nichts neues...

Wieviele Vereinsgewässer in DE, gerade in stark besiedelten Gebieten, halten denn dem ausgeübten Befischungsdruck der Mitglieder auf natürliche Weise stand?
Auf welche Gewässer weichen die Vereinsmitglieder per zusätzlichen Kartenkauf aus, wenn "ihr" Gewässer doch eine Nummer zu klein ist? Alle zum Topgewässer des Nachbarvereins? Alle "gleichverteilt" auch auf wenig "lukrative" Gewässer? Wird überhaupt aufgrund der erforderlichen Mehrkosten ausgewichen?
Im Pool existieren diese Mehrkosten nicht. Ein Ansitz an einem längst vergessenen Waldtümpel, Wiesengraben etc. einfach mal "auf Verdacht" kostet hier nichts... diese Möglichkeit werde ich daher im Pool auf jedenfall nutzen. Als Tageskartenkäufer vllt. auch, aber wie oft??

In stark besiedelten Gebieten mit wenig Wasserfläche/hohem Befischungsdruck hat sowohl die Pool-, als auch die Vereinsgewässervariante Probleme.
Das Vereinsgewässer hat aber die Möglichkeit mittels Limitierung der Berechtigungskarten den Befischungsdruck zu "kontrollieren" bzw. regeln.
Ich nehme an, dass du diese Lösungsmöglichkeit beim Pool vermisst und daher mMn leicht unüberlegt kritisierst. Sollte dies der Fall sein, dann hab aber den Arxxx in der Hose und nenn das Kind beim Namen und nicht "hintenrum":
Im Pool lassen sich leider keine Leute unter (d)einem Niveau aussperren.

Aber nett, wenn du sie nach Canada und die hinterste Eifel abschieben willst, um deine These zur "Menschenkenntnis" zu untermauern!

Viel Spass dabei!


Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



N_S Dakota schrieb:


> Dieser POOL Gedanke,
> als solcher ist in Regionen Nord-Amerikas sicherlich vertretbar weil dort
> A: keine Kulturlandschaft mit hoher Bevölkerungsdichte wie sie in
> großen Teilen Europas üblich ist geschaffen wurde.
> B: Dadurch " DIE NATUR " selbst regenarativ den Befischungsdruck auffängt.



Bloß mal so als kleiner Gedankenstupps.#y Es gab bis vor ca. 22 Jahren ein Land in der Mitte Europas wo es so einen Gewässerpool fast 40 Jahre gab. Und es gibt ihn auf dem Gebiet der jetzigen BRD z.T. noch immer. Es mag sicher sein das die Bevölkerungsdichte dort nicht mehr die ist die es mal war, aber weder war es so das in diesen ca. 40 Jahren die Gewässer leer gefischt wurden noch ist es jetzt so das diese Gewässer weniger "Produktiv" sind als mancher Vereinstümpel in der Eifel.


----------



## Zusser (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Bloß mal so als kleiner Gedankenstupps.#y Es gab bis vor ca. 22 Jahren ein Land in der Mitte Europas wo es so einen Gewässerpool fast 40 Jahre gab. Und es gibt ihn auf dem Gebiet der jetzigen BRD z.T. noch immer. Es mag sicher sein das die Bevölkerungsdichte dort nicht mehr die ist die es mal war, aber weder war es so das in diesen ca. 40 Jahren die Gewässer leer gefischt wurden noch ist es jetzt so das diese Gewässer weniger "Produktiv" sind als mancher Vereinstümpel in der Eifel.


Bloss als Stups zurück:
Die Bevölkerungsdichte dieses Ländchens betrug 154 pro km².
In der heutigen BRD haben wir 229 pro km².

Ohne das belegen zu können, ich behaupte, dass die Gewässerdichte in der ehemaligen DDR ebenfalls deutlich (!) höher war, als in der jetzigen BRD.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Zoddl schrieb:


> In stark besiedelten Gebieten mit wenig Wasserfläche/hohem Befischungsdruck hat sowohl die Pool-, als auch die Vereinsgewässervariante Probleme.



Die Vereinsgewässervariante hat mit Angeldruck erheblich weniger Probleme, da ggf. die Anzahl der Mitglieder limitiert wird (Aufnahmestop) und keine Tageskarten an Vereinsfremde ausgegeben werden. Dazu kommen Fanglimits (2 Raubfische pro Woche, 2 Karpfen pro Woche, 15 Raubfische im Jahr, 30 Karpfen im Jahr) sowie angehobene Schonmaße und Schonzeiten. Ist in Bayern Gang und Gäbe, trotzdem sind die Vereine voll.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ossis können halt nicht angeln. :q



Genau! Da hätte ich aber auch selber drauf kommen können.


----------



## Zoddl (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

@krickfan
Sag ich doch... der Vorteil der Vereinsgewässer ist, das man Leuten die Möglichkeit zum Angeln von vornherein nimmt. Nix anderes heisst Aufnahmestop und Limitierung von Tageskarten.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch nochmal nachträglich zu dieser wundervollen Lösung!


----------



## kxxxkfxx (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Zusser schrieb:


> Bloss als Stups zurück:
> Die Bevölkerungsdichte dieses Ländchens betrug 154 pro km².
> In der heutigen BRD haben wir 229 pro km².
> 
> Ohne das belegen zu können, ich behaupte, dass die Gewässerdichte in der ehemaligen DDR ebenfalls deutlich (!) höher war, als in der jetzigen BRD.



Ich stamme aus der Lausitz und kann Deine Vermutungen aus meiner Sicht bestätigen.

Außerdem waren viele Gewässer sehr wohl stark befischt. Wegen fehlender Besatzstrategie (auch mangels Geld) leiden sie heute noch darunter. Ein guter Raubfischangler fängt heute auf 2 km Länge in der Neiße pro Jahr vielleicht 5 maßige Hechte. Das ist für ein Gewässer dieser Qualität unter Berücksichtigung der dünnen Bevölkerung nicht gut.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Zoddl schrieb:


> @krickfan
> Sag ich doch... der Vorteil der Vereinsgewässer ist, das man Leuten die Möglichkeit zum Angeln von vornherein nimmt. Nix anderes heisst Aufnahmestop und Limitierung von Tageskarten.
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch nochmal nachträglich zu dieser wundervollen Lösung!



Hast Du eine bessere?


----------



## grünspan (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Abend Stuffel

Ist ja schön geradezurücken oder „glasklar“ darzustellen wie wunderbar es in der DDR oder einigen Bundesländern heute noch ist. Ganz vom erlebten zu heute erlebten.|kopfkrat



> Bloß mal so als kleiner Gedankenstupps. Es gab bis vor ca. 22 Jahren ein Land in der Mitte Europas wo es so einen Gewässerpool fast 40 Jahre gab. Und es gibt ihn auf dem Gebiet der jetzigen BRD z.T. noch immer. Es mag sicher sein das die Bevölkerungsdichte dort nicht mehr die ist die es mal war, aber weder war es so das in diesen ca. 40 Jahren die Gewässer leer gefischt wurden noch ist es jetzt so das diese Gewässer weniger "Produktiv" sind als mancher Vereinstümpel in der Eifel.



Und nun.
Als Kenner des erlebten und heute noch praktizierten, müsstest du eigentlich genau wissen, wie dieser erlebte Zustand ermöglicht und erhalten wurde!
Die Fischer haben erlebt, wie ein Standbein wegbricht und die Realität das Licht der Welt erblickt.
Leer fischen geht fast nicht. Da fällt vieles an Fisch darunter, was weder Interesse der Angler oder Fischer findet. 
Soviel zu „Leer“.
Zu DDR Zeiten oder heute im Pool, nicht anders in den Vereinen, wurde und wird ein Fischbestand fast ausschließlich künstlich durch Besatz erhalten.
Von „Produktiv“ konnte weder früher noch heute gesprochen werden. In Ost und West, egal ob Verein oder Verband!
Würde man sich nur und ausschließlich auf den Bereich“Produktiv“, besser Reproduktion und natürlicher Ertragsabschöpfung, simpel ausgedrückt, beschränken sehe es düster aus.
Früher wie heute. Egal ob West oder Ost, Verein oder Verband.
Andere Fragen würden bei konsequenter Umsetzung längst auf der Tagesordnung stehen.


----------



## N_S Dakota (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

@ Zoddl 

Ähm....Ja....Nein....Vielleicht.....aber nur Mittwochs.



@ Stuffel

Also, als Bewohner eines Ballungsraumes der an Agrarland 
brandet kann Ich aus Bella Westfalia ebenfalls versichern 
das unweit meiner Heimtstätte sich ein " POOL-Areal " 
befindet und dieses frequentiert werden kann , so man will.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



grünspan schrieb:


> Ich sage, so versucht man gezielt unterschiedliche Einkommensschichten gegeneinander auszuspielen um seine Doktrin wirksamer darzustellen.
> Egal wie, in der eigentlichen Thematik wenig zielführend und den unterschiedlichen Aspekten nicht gerecht werdend.
> 
> .....
> ...




Oh, ich habe eine Doktrin. Das wusste ich ja noch gar nicht.

Als Pejorativum gedacht, ging Deine Anspielung jedoch in die Hose.

Und natürlich kann man Menschen nicht nur durch Geld ausgrenzen. Das geht auch durch Ideologie.

" Du denkst anders, also bleibst Du draußen".

Ist vielleicht geschickter als die monetäre Mauer, aber nicht weniger gefährlich.

Regeln müssen sein, sonst geht nix in unserer Gesellschaft. Regeln solten aber von der Gemeinschaft aufgestellt werden, nicht von einer elitären Gruppe, auch nicht, wenn diese sich selbst verleugnet.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Zusser schrieb:


> Bloss als Stups zurück:
> Die Bevölkerungsdichte dieses Ländchens betrug 154 pro km².
> In der heutigen BRD haben wir 229 pro km².
> 
> ...



So ein Mist, Wikipedia gibt da nichts her.|uhoh:
Du kannst aber beruhigt sein die Gewässerdichte wird sich nicht großartig geändert haben. Weder in Ost noch in West.

Wenn wir Ossis aber mal Zeit haben werden wir euch gern bemitleiden.


----------



## Lütten (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Warum eigentlich immer dieser ossi/wessi-quatsch?! Und warum haben soviele ossis auch dieses wort in ihrem usernamen ?!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Lütten schrieb:


> Und warum haben soviele ossis auch dieses wort in ihrem usernamen ?!



Weil wir wissen wo wir her kommen!!


----------



## Zoddl (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Hast Du eine bessere?


Warum und für was?

Wer den Zugang an "sein" "mühsam" aufgebautes Gewässer reglementieren will, wird nicht einen einzigen Lösungsvorschlag hören oder diskutieren wollen, der ihn selbst reglementiert oder seine Situation/Position verschlechtern würde. Denn:
Wo viele Leute das gleiche begehren, müssen sie sich eben das wenige teilen. Wird in deinem Verein auf wenig Gegenliebe stossen, das will aber niemand.

Aber vielleicht mal als (vermuteter) Ansatz:
Wie hoch ist denn der tatsächlich(praktische) Befischungsdruck gemessen an Angeltagen pro Person, gegenüber dem über die Berechtigungsscheine theoretisch möglichen Angeldruck?
Oder einfacher:
Sitzen so viele Angler über die Woche verteilt am Tümpel wie vermutet?




N_S Dakota schrieb:


> @ Zoddl
> 
> Ähm....Ja....Nein....Vielleicht.....aber nur Mittwochs.


Macht nichts, jeder hat mal nen schlechten Tag :m


----------



## Zusser (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Wenn Du schon vergleichst, solltest Du es auch richtig machen und nicht bloß Wikipedia nachplappern. Wie hoch war denn die Bevölkerungsdichte im damaligen Goldenen Westen? Also vor 1990.



238 pro km² (1986), gegenüber 154 in der DDR.
Und nu? Dass der Westen wesentlich dichter bevölkert war als die DDR ist wirklich nichts neues. Dass das für die Natur nicht unbeding gut war, auch nicht.

Nicht von ungefähr gab es in den 70ern in der DDR neben ökologischen Katastrophengebieten auch richtige Natur. Zumindest wurde das damals im 'Tierfreund' und 'Tier' so 'rübergebracht.


----------



## Lütten (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Weil wir wissen wo wir her kommen!!


Achso, hmm ok ... |kopfkrat verstehe. Also die "wessis" nicht oder was ?!


----------



## Jose (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Lütten schrieb:


> Achso, hmm ok ... |kopfkrat verstehe. Also die "wessis" nicht oder was ?!




weniger.
weiß ich als wessi.


----------



## ivo (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Ich stamme aus der Lausitz und kann Deine Vermutungen aus meiner Sicht bestätigen.
> 
> Außerdem waren viele Gewässer sehr wohl stark befischt. Wegen fehlender Besatzstrategie (auch mangels Geld) leiden sie heute noch darunter. Ein guter Raubfischangler fängt heute auf 2 km Länge in der Neiße pro Jahr vielleicht 5 maßige Hechte. Das ist für ein Gewässer dieser Qualität unter Berücksichtigung der dünnen Bevölkerung nicht gut.





Einfach nur Müll!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Zusser schrieb:


> 238 pro km² (1986), gegenüber 154 in der DDR.
> Und nu? Dass der Westen wesentlich dichter bevölkert war als die DDR ist wirklich nichts neues. Dass das für die Natur nicht unbeding gut war, auch nicht.
> 
> Nicht von ungefähr gab es in den 70ern in der DDR neben ökologischen Katastrophengebieten auch richtige Natur. Zumindest wurde das damals im 'Tierfreund' und 'Tier' so 'rübergebracht.



Aha, nachher willst Du mir wohl noch erzählen das es Euch schlechter ging als uns.|uhoh:

Mal ganz davon ab, hat das mit dem Thema hier überhaupt nichts zu tun.

Ich lebe hier z.Z. in einer Gegend wo 99,9% der Gewässer in der Hand von Vereinen oder privat Personen sind und diese Ihre Gewässer mehr oder weniger für sich und oder ihre Mitglieder, vorhalten. Ob mir das nun so gefällt ist mehr als zweitrangig. Ich habe das Glück an einem Gewässern angeln darf an dem der Fischereirechteinhaber sehr sehr liberal ist. 
Persönlich wäre mir eine Regelung, also mit Pool, wie sie in den vom (noch) DAV dominierten Regionen praktiziert wird lieber. Das dies aber in der Region der Republik in der ich jetzt lebe nicht möglich ist ist mir durchaus klar. Ich nehme diesen Zustand zur Kenntnis und akzeptiere ihn auch, respektieren werde ich ihn aber deshalb nicht.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ossis können halt nicht angeln. :q




...können aber dafür 'nen Fisch mit Hammer und Sichel verspeisen:q:q


----------



## welsstipper (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

ich bin seid meinem 12 lebens jahr in einem großen verein in niedersachsen gewesen..... 3500 mitglieder ... 75 € im jahr für geschätze 30 teiche, kolke usw dazu noch 70 km weser ...

seid 1 jahr bzw für 1 jahr bin ich jetzt in einem verein in leverkusen vom dortigen pillenwerk gewesen... ca 1000 mitglieder 5 teiche für 100 € 

die anderen verein hier in der nähe sprich langenfeld etc nehmen teilweise 150 - 300 € im jahr zzgl einer aufnahme gebühr von x euro und arbeitsstunden 

wer bitte kann sich das leisten ? 

ich nicht ......


----------



## hans albers (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

yep..

und deshalb möchte ich auch ,dass die aktuelle pool regelung
(zb.hier in berlin/brandenburg )so erhalten bleibt,
und NICHT durch ne hintertürfusion kaputtgeht.

greetz
lars


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

OT und das persönliche gelöscht - und bitte zukünftig hier beim Thema bleiben,..
Danke..


----------



## N_S Dakota (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Eigentlich stellt sich nicht die Frage was gefangen wird , 
denn was sich so ließt, scheint ein Jeder so ganz zufrieden 
zu sein, natürlich in Relation der Fänge zum Gewässer. 

Was sich allerdings bedeutend herraus ließt, 
ist die Frage Wie geht Mann angeln ?

Geht Mann innen Verein mit Beitrag und Arbeitsstunden 
etc. p.P findet eine Bindung an eine bestimmte Gewässer
Situation statt. Mann verflichtet sich dem Verein wobei 
sich allerdings auch der Verein dem Angler bzw. dessen 
Freizeit entsprechend verflichtet. Eine Regelung durch die
Alle Profitieren Der Verein, Der Angler und das Fischwasser. 

Wollte Ich mir eine Gewässerlandschaft vorstellen in der
das Miteinander so locker strukturiert ist wie es mir in der 
Pool Regelung erscheint, sehe ich mehr Aufgaben als Lösungen.

Ich meine die 70er in den blühenden Landsschaften,
In denen sich *bloß* Opa Koluzcheck mit der Darre auf´s 
Wasser wagte sind ja längst vorbei. 

Heute haste nen Opa Witschikovski nebst Enkel, Neffen 
eventuell den Schwiegersohn und Jott weis wer noch. 

Oder das Carpfischer Schwadron nebst Stealth Camp 
und Radar gestützem GPS naviegertem Futterboot etc.p.P.

Will sagen,.... 

das Angeln ist zur Freizeitbeschäftigung mutantiert !

Könnte eine Pool-Regelung den die Aufgaben der Bestands- 
und Gewässerpflege der *Gegenwart & Zukunft* stemmen ?


----------



## welsstipper (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

@ N_S Dakota

ein mann ein wort !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zoddl (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



N_S Dakota schrieb:


> Heute haste nen Opa Witschikovski nebst Enkel, Neffen
> eventuell den Schwiegersohn und Jott weis wer noch.
> 
> Oder das Carpfischer Schwadron nebst Stealth Camp
> und Radar gestützem GPS naviegertem Futterboot etc.p.P.


Und wenns ganz dumm läuft, hat Fam. Witschikovski den kleinen Flussabschnitt direkt angrenzend an den Abschnitt der Carpfischer Schwadron gepachtet.
Witschikovski besetzt fleissig Hechte, Schleien, Rotfedern und Aale, die Carpfischer ...öhmmm Karpfen. Alle freuen sich, alle haben Spass und niemand kommt sich in die Quere. Naja, bis auf die Fische vermutlich...|kopfkrat




N_S Dakota schrieb:


> Will sagen,....
> 
> das Angeln ist zur Freizeitbeschäftigung mutantiert !
> 
> ...


Das kommt ganz darauf an, welches Ziel man verfolgt. Zur Befriedigung des Freizeittriebes benötigt so mancher gleichzeitig eine fühlbare Befriedigung des Jagdtriebes. Mal mehr mal weniger.

Im Pool kann man für völlig umsonst an einem dafür sorgfältig gewähltem Gewässer meisterhaft tagelang abschneidern oder eben wenige, aber dafür Dicke und schöne Fische fangen. 
Ebenso kann man im Pool für völlig umsonst an einem dafür sorgfältig gewähltem Gewässer massenhaft hässliche Satzfische der Durchschnittsgrösse fangen. Wie im Puff, nur eben ohne Geld! 

Clever angestellt, kann man diese Puffgewässer strategisch günstig anlegen und damit die Anzahl zur Befriedigung aller Jagdfetischisten notwendigen Gewässer minimieren. An den restlichen Gewässer dürfen sich Fische über die schöne Landschaft und Erholung vom Angelstress freuen.


Was macht ein Verein mit Vereinsgewässern in denen laut Aussagen der "alten Profis" keine... ich wiederhole... absolut bestimmt keine Fische mehr drin sind?
Schickt er die zum Angeln auf eigene Kosten ans Nachbarvereinsgewässer? Oder bietet man diesen Beitragszahlern, die ja für die finanziellen Fixkosten eines Vereins eine sehr wichtige Rolle spielen(!), dann irgendetwas anderes zum Ausgleich? Sandburgen bauen, Kuchenbackkurse?

Nee, vermutlich nicht. Eher folgt man den mürrischen Rufen und besetzt Fisch in die wenigen Vereinsgewässer. Wenigstens soviel, das auch der 5-mal im Jahr Angler am Jahresende auf ein zufriedenstellendes Angeljahr zurückblicken kann.



@N_S Dakota
Also was ist besser? Einige Puffgewässer und viele "leere/unattraktive" Gewässer.
Oder jede Menge vollbesetzte Vereinsgewässer nebst ein paar vereinzelte Gräben, an denen nur die hartgesottensten ihr Angellager aufbauen.
Doofe Frage, wa?


Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Patrick S. (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Was macht ein Verein mit Vereinsgewässern in denen laut Aussagen der "alten Profis" keine... ich wiederhole... absolut bestimmt keine Fische mehr drin sind?
> Schickt er die zum Angeln auf eigene Kosten ans Nachbarvereinsgewässer? Oder bietet man diesen Beitragszahlern, die ja für die finanziellen Fixkosten eines Vereins eine sehr wichtige Rolle spielen(!), dann irgendetwas anderes zum Ausgleich? Sandburgen bauen, Kuchenbackkurse?
> 
> Nee, vermutlich nicht. Eher folgt man den mürrischen Rufen und besetzt Fisch in die wenigen Vereinsgewässer. Wenigstens soviel, das auch der 5-mal im Jahr Angler am Jahresende auf ein zufriedenstellendes Angeljahr zurückblicken kann.


 
#6 |good:


----------



## Angel-Ralle (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Zoddl schrieb:


> ...
> Was macht ein Verein mit Vereinsgewässern in denen laut Aussagen der "alten Profis" keine... ich wiederhole... absolut bestimmt keine Fische mehr drin sind?
> ...
> Nee, vermutlich nicht. Eher folgt man den mürrischen Rufen und besetzt Fisch in die wenigen Vereinsgewässer. Wenigstens soviel, das auch der 5-mal im Jahr Angler am Jahresende auf ein zufriedenstellendes Angeljahr zurückblicken kann.
> ...



... was denk Ihr, warum in den meisten Fischerei-Gesetzen und -VO die "good practice" (dtsch.: die gute fachliche Praxis) durch die "Lobbyisten" verhindert wurde? ;+;+;+

N.m.M. um solche Auswüchse herbeizuführen und die, wie es mal ein Funktionär (Vizepräsident und Vereinsvorsitzender [Name dem Autor bekannt] meines Dachverbandes nannte, "Heuschrecken aus ..." fernzuhalten!
So schafft man einen gemeinsam orientierten "Anglerwillen" und stimmt alle Rutenschwinger - nicht nur die aus seinem Ort/ Region #q:vik:#qfröhlich!


----------



## Zoddl (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

@Angel-Ralle
Soweit ich weiss sind bei weitem nicht alle so "fröhlich" und würden sogar *die* Heuschrecken in Kauf nehmen. Einige sagens, andere trauen sich nur zu mauscheln. Seis drum, Meinungen in diese Richtung gab es *dort* schon länger. 

Davon ab funktioniert das ganze auch ohne solch einen diktiertem Anglerwillen in anderen LVs ganz gut. Selbst in jenen, die schon längst den ausgebliebenen Einfall der sogenannten _Barbaren_ hinter sich und die dadurch nicht entstandenen Schäden beseitigt haben.  
Das dürftet ihr ja bereits mitbekommen haben.

Da hat sich der Prophet wohl vertan... hindert ihn aber auch weiterhin nicht an seiner Arbeit. 


Grüzze
ausm Barbarenland


----------



## kxxxkfxx (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Zoddl schrieb:


> @Angel-Ralle
> Soweit ich weiss sind bei weitem nicht alle so "fröhlich" und würden sogar *die* Heuschrecken in Kauf nehmen. Einige sagens, andere trauen sich nur zu mauscheln. Seis drum, Meinungen in diese Richtung gab es *dort* schon länger.



Vielleicht stehe ich ja auf der Leitung, aber wen meint ihr mit den Heuschrecken?


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Würde mich auch interessieren . . Barbaren, Heuschrecken . . .#t


----------



## majorfrankburns (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Tagesscheinangler|kopfkrat

MFG Sven


----------



## Gunnar. (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Verbrannteerdehinterlasser


----------



## kxxxkfxx (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Nee, vermutlich nicht. Eher folgt man den mürrischen Rufen und besetzt Fisch in die wenigen Vereinsgewässer. Wenigstens soviel, das auch der 5-mal im Jahr Angler am Jahresende auf ein zufriedenstellendes Angeljahr zurückblicken kann.



Ohne Besatz geht zumindest in der Region, wo ich angle (Franken), gar nichts. Viele Hauptfischarten (Karpfen, Hecht, Zander, Aal) müssen besetzt werden, da sie sich entweder in unserer Gegend gar nicht fortpflanzen (Karpfen), die Laichgründe wegen Hochwasserregulierung und Gewässerstruktur verloren gegangen sind (Hecht, Zander) oder Querverbauungen die Wanderung verhindern (Aal).

Der große Bezirksverein in meiner Nähe besetzt pro Jahr seine Gewässer im Wert von ca. 45.000 €


----------



## Zoddl (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

@krickfan
Es geht ja nicht darum, das gar nicht besetzt werden soll. Nur bringt es eben nichts, "sofort" mit einer Besatzmassnahme von fangfähigen Karpfen, Hechten, Zandern oder Forellen zu reagieren, sobald sich die Mitglieder über die ausbleibenden regelmässigen Fänge beschweren. 
Und für 45.000€ bekommt man ne ganze Menge Setzlinge! 

@all
Sorry... Angel-Ralle hat seine PNs deaktiviert (??), sonst hätte ich das nicht hier gepostet. Vermutungen, wer Barbaren und wer Heuschrecken sind, sollte man nicht anstellen. Diese Begriffe haben hier regional eine ganz, ganz andere Bedeutung.
Wer schlimmes vermutet: nein, es geht nicht um "Leute mit Migrationshintergrund".


Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## kxxxkfxx (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Zoddl schrieb:


> @krickfan
> Und für 45.000€ bekommt man ne ganze Menge Setzlinge!



Hier wird überwiegend in fangfähigen Größen besetzt. Die Gewässer bleiben nach dem Besatz aber in der Regel ca. 2 Monate gesperrt.

Setzlinge werden zuvor, wenn möglich, in vereinseigenen Aufzuchtteichen auf diese Größen herangezogen.



Zoddl schrieb:


> Wer schlimmes vermutet: nein, es geht nicht um "Leute mit Migrationshintergrund".



Das ist nix Schlimmes, sondern Realität, die in meiner Gegend von den Vereinen ohne Umschweife beim Namen genannt wird.

Eine Geschichte, die ich gestern Abend erlebte:
Der Vertreter eines Bezirksverbands hat Junganglern, die demnächst ihre Prüfung ablegen, eine Einführung zu den Eintrittsmodalitäten in den Verein gegeben.
U.a. hat er sinngemäß folgendes erklärt:
"Wir haben gelegentlich Probleme mit Anglern, die aus Russland stammen. Da wurden in der Vergangenheit beispielsweise eimerweise Weißfische mit nach Hause genommen. Mit denen wurde gesprochen, dass das so nicht geht, auch wenn es gegen kein Gesetz verstößt. Einige haben es begriffen, andere nicht. Die sind jetzt nicht mehr im Verein und werden auch keinen anderen Verein finden, weil sie jetzt auf der Liste stehen."

Knallharte Ansage. Diese Story sollten sich übrigens auch diejenigen hier im Forum mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, die immer von der Abknüppelpflicht in Bayern sprechen. In der Praxis bekommt man damit ganz schnell ein Problem in den Vereinen. Und ich spreche ich von einem Großverein mit mehr als 1000 Mitgliedern.


----------



## ivo (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Ihr wisst aber schon, dass das Diskriminierung ist?

Vielleicht sollte sich der ein oder andere mal das Grundgesetzt durchlesen.


----------



## antonio (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

schöne klare ansage man hält sich an gesetze und regeln und wird aus dem verein geschmissen.

antonio


----------



## majorfrankburns (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Glaube das es hier nicht um diskriminierung geht sondern um Dinge die so tatsächlich passieren 

Es gibt zwei Gewässer an denen ich mit Tagesscheinen regelmäßig Angeln gehe und an beiden Weihern gibt es die gleichen probleme und zwar genau so wie sie krickfan beschrieben hat


MFG Sven


----------



## gründler (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Hier wird überwiegend in fangfähigen Größen besetzt. Die Gewässer bleiben nach dem Besatz aber in der Regel ca. 2 Monate gesperrt.
> 
> Setzlinge werden zuvor, wenn möglich, in vereinseigenen Aufzuchtteichen auf diese Größen herangezogen.
> 
> ...


 

|kopfkrat


----------



## antonio (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



majorfrankburns schrieb:


> Glaube das es hier nicht um diskriminierung geht sondern um Dinge die so tatsächlich passieren
> 
> Es gibt zwei Gewässer an denen ich mit Tagesscheinen regelmäßig Angeln gehe und an beiden Weihern gibt es die gleichen probleme und zwar genau so wie sie krickfan beschrieben hat
> 
> ...



wo ist das problem wenn sich jemand an gesetze hält?
und wenn ddas nicht gewollt ist muß man eben entsprechende regeln aufstellen.
und so wie es gemacht wird ist es ganz klar diskreminierung und bei den genannten junganglern gehirnwäsche und drohung.
tolle zustände die ihr dort habt.

antonio


----------



## kxxxkfxx (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



ivo schrieb:


> Ihr wisst aber schon, dass das Diskriminierung ist?
> 
> Vielleicht sollte sich der ein oder andere mal das Grundgesetzt durchlesen.



Nein, denn genauso verfährt man mit jedem deutschen Angler, der sich unangemessen verhält.
Diskriminierung wäre es, wenn man Ausländer nicht in die Vereine aufnehmen würde. Da kenne ich jedoch nicht einen einzigen Fall. Jeder bekommt seine Chance.

Die Aufnahme erfolgt hier in die meisten Vereine übrigens auf Probe. Innerhalb der ersten 2-3 Jahr nach Aufnahme können beide Seiten die Mitgliedschaft ohne Angabe von Gründen kündigen. Der Angler bekommt dann selbstverständlich seinen Aufnahme-Beitrag zurück.


----------



## antonio (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

es gibt nicht nur diskreminierung ausländern gegenüber.
und dein beschönigen jetzt kannst du dir sparen.
das ist ne riesensauerei wenn so verfahren wird.
genau das gleiche, wenn so etwas den angehenden oder junganglern eingetrichtert wird.
erinnern tut das ganze an einen verbandschef der genau so verfährt.

antonio


----------



## kxxxkfxx (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



antonio schrieb:


> wo ist das problem wenn sich jemand an gesetze hält?
> und wenn ddas nicht gewollt ist muß man eben entsprechende regeln aufstellen.
> und so wie es gemacht wird ist es ganz klar diskreminierung und bei den genannten junganglern gehirnwäsche und drohung.
> tolle zustände die ihr dort habt.
> ...



Kein Angler wird gezwungen, sich den Statuten und Regeln eines Vereins zu unterwerfen. Dann muss er aber halt mit den Tageskartenangeboten leben, die hier nicht gerade üppig sind.

Der Besitzer/Pächter der Gewässer stellt die Regeln auf. Ganz einfach.

Und nochmal: Es wird niemand diskriminiert, jeder erhält seine Chance. Selbst im von mir genannten Beispiel hat man erst mit den Leuten geredet und nur die Uneinsichtigen rausgeschmissen. Das ist fair. Wir lassen uns nicht von einer uneinsichtigen Minderheit die Gewässer kaputtmachen.

Und genau diese Situation zeigt die Schwächen der Pools: Dort gibt es diese Art der Reglementierung nicht. Deshalb sind die meisten Vereinsgewässer in einem erheblichen besseren Zustand, was den Besatz betrifft. Und deshalb gibt es in meinem Umfeld auch so wenige Gewässer, für die Tageskarten ausgegeben werden.

Dass die Notwendigkeit einer Regulierung der Fischentnahme in Ballungsgebieten natürlich erheblich dringlicher ist als z.B. im ländlichen Brandenburg, ist klar.


----------



## antonio (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

ich denk sie halten sich an die regeln und wenn nirgends geschrieben steht, daß die weißfische nicht mitgenommen werden dürfen oder kein limit besteht, dann verstößt auch keiner gegen die vereinsregeln, punkt, aus.
und wo ist ne schwäche des pools hier zu sehen? da gibt es entnahmelimits und gut.
die schwächen liegen bei euerm verein, der zu blöd ist limitds aufzustellen.

antonio


----------



## kxxxkfxx (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



antonio schrieb:


> es gibt nicht nur diskreminierung ausländern gegenüber.
> und dein beschönigen jetzt kannst du dir sparen.
> das ist ne riesensauerei wenn so verfahren wird.
> genau das gleiche, wenn so etwas den angehenden oder junganglern eingetrichtert wird.
> ...



Wir müssen das hier gar nicht ausdiskutieren. Ich wollte nur mal ein Beispiel zur in meinem Umfeld gelebten Praxis geben. 

Die Mitglieder der Vereine hier unterstützen das in der Mehrheit. Und das sind schließlich diejenigen, die den Verein mit ihren Aufbaustunden und ihren Beiträgen (die nicht gering sind) am Leben halten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> ...Ich wollte nur mal ein Beispiel zur in meinem Umfeld gelebten Praxis geben.
> ...



Und darauf bist Du auch noch Stolz!|peinlich


----------



## antonio (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

wie gesagt tolle praxis, da braucht man sich dann auch nicht weiter wundern oder eure vereinsbosse müßten nur mal an den richtigen geraten.

antonio


----------



## majorfrankburns (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Bei uns gibt es aber Fanglimits und sie halten sich nicht dran und genau da liegt das problem zumindest da woich immer Angeln gehe und genau aus selbigen grund  gibt es schon an zwei Weihern keine Tagesscheine mehr und leute die sich an die regeln halten gucken dann in die röhre.

Wenn kein Fanglimit gibt verstößt natürlich keiner gegen die Regeln und dann ist das ja auch in ordnung und da geb ich dir recht genau dann ist es natürlich Diskriminierung...

Tut mir leid das wir da vieleicht aneinandergeredet haben sollte.


MFG Sven


----------



## antonio (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



majorfrankburns schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es aber Fanglimits und sie halten sich nicht dran und genau da liegt das problem zumindest da woich immer Angeln gehe und genau aus selbigen grund  gibt es schon an zwei Weihern keine Tagesscheine mehr und leute die sich an die regeln halten gucken dann in die röhre.
> 
> Wenn kein Fanglimit gibt verstößt natürlich keiner gegen die Regeln und dann ist das ja auch in ordnung und da geb ich dir recht genau dann ist es natürlich Diskriminierung...
> 
> ...



und genau das hat krickfan beschrieben.

Zitat:  "Eine Geschichte, die ich gestern Abend erlebte:
Der Vertreter eines Bezirksverbands hat Junganglern, die demnächst ihre Prüfung ablegen, eine Einführung zu den Eintrittsmodalitäten in den Verein gegeben.
U.a. hat er sinngemäß folgendes erklärt:
"Wir haben gelegentlich Probleme mit Anglern, die aus Russland stammen. Da wurden in der Vergangenheit beispielsweise eimerweise Weißfisch(e) mit nach Hause genommen. Mit denen wurde gesprochen, dass das so nicht geht, auch wenn es gegen kein Gesetz verstößt. Einige haben es begriffen, andere nicht. Die sind jetzt nicht mehr im Verein und werden auch keinen anderen Verein finden, weil sie jetzt auf der Liste stehen."

antonio


----------



## kxxxkfxx (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Und darauf bist Du auch noch Stolz!|peinlich



Warum sollte ich auf etwas stolz sein, zu dem ich gar nichts beigetragen habe? Ich habe Verständnis dafür, dass die Dinge so gehandhabt werden, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## ivo (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Das ist pure Diskriminierung!  Und das wird auch noch ohne Widerspruch akzeptiert.#d


----------



## Gunnar. (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Ja und? 
Ich lass in meine Wohnung auch nur die Leute rein dessen Nase mir passt.
An meinen Gewässer lass ich nur die Leute angeln die ich für würdig empfinde.Ich setz mir doch keine Laus innen Pelz.

Und wenn ein Verein das ähnlich macht - solln se doch - passiert ja nicht grundlos.


----------



## Zoddl (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Und genau diese Situation zeigt die Schwächen der Pools: Dort gibt es diese Art der Reglementierung nicht. Deshalb sind die meisten Vereinsgewässer in einem erheblichen besseren Zustand, was den Besatz betrifft. Und deshalb gibt es in meinem Umfeld auch so wenige Gewässer, für die Tageskarten ausgegeben werden.


Wirklich?? Warum *müsst* ihr dann fangfähigen Fisch nachsetzen und das Gewässer zusätzlich sperren? Scheint es ja einige Experten zu geben, denen man mit Regelungen zuvorkommen muss. |kopfkrat


----------



## kxxxkfxx (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Wirklich?? Warum *müsst* ihr dann fangfähigen Fisch nachsetzen und das Gewässer zusätzlich sperren? Scheint es ja einige Experten zu geben, denen man mit Regelungen zuvorkommen muss. |kopfkrat



Wer die Gesetze und Verordnungen kennt, ist im Vorteil:
http://by.juris.de/by/FischGAV_BY_2004_P14.htm

Zitat §14:
"Innerhalb von zwei Wochen, in geschlossenen Gewässern im Sinn von  Art. 2  Nrn. 1 und 2 BayFiG  innerhalb von vier Wochen nach einer Besatzmaßnahme mit Fischen, die das festgesetzte Schonmaß (§ 11) erreicht haben, ist das Fischen auf die eingesetzte Fischart verboten."

Viele Vereine setzen halt die Sperrzeit nur meist noch großzügiger fest.

Der Grund für die Gewässersperrung ist übrigens im Verhalten umgesetzter Fische begründet. Diese verteilen sich erst nach mehreren Tagen im Gewässer und wären in den Tagen nach dem Umsetzen zu leicht um die Aussetzstelle herum zu fangen.

Und ja, schwarze Schafe gibt es überall. Auch ich kenne Leute, die beim Elektrofischen "spionieren" und versuchen, die Einstände von Großhechten herauszufinden, um diese dann einen Tag später rauszuziehen.


----------



## Zoddl (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Wer die Gesetze und Verordnungen kennt, ist im Vorteil:
> http://by.juris.de/by/FischGAV_BY_2004_P14.htm
> 
> Zitat §14:
> "Innerhalb von zwei Wochen, in geschlossenen Gewässern im Sinn von  Art. 2  Nrn. 1 und 2 BayFiG  innerhalb von vier Wochen nach einer Besatzmaßnahme mit Fischen, die das festgesetzte Schonmaß (§ 11) erreicht haben, ist das Fischen auf die eingesetzte Fischart verboten."


Dann möchte ich aber nicht wissen, wievielen eurer Vereinsvorstände dank jährlichem Refo - Besatz im Vereinstümpel der Schein entzogen gehört! 
Vier Wochen warten... never!


----------



## kxxxkfxx (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Dann möchte ich aber nicht wissen, wievielen eurer Vereinsvorstände dank jährlichem Refo - Besatz im Vereinstümpel der Schein entzogen gehört!
> Vier Wochen warten... never!



Erstens: Regenbogenforellen werden hier auf Empfehlung des Landesfischereiverbandes gar nicht mehr besetzt, weil man diese Fischart als nicht einheimische Art zurückdrängen will. Der Besatz erfolgt ausschließlich mit Bachforellen.

Zweitens: Der Bachforellenbesatz erfolgt tatsächlich meist jährlich. Das geht auch gar nicht anders, weil die Laichgelegenheiten der Bachforelle in den Gewässern zu großen Teilen kaputt sind. 

Drittens: Der Forellen-Besatz erfolgt ausschließlich in Fließgewässern. 

Die Sperrzeiten werden tatsächlich sehr genau eingehalten und kontrolliert.


----------



## Zoddl (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

@krickfan
Erzähl mir jetzt doch nix von fliegenden Teppichen! Die Rede war vom für den Vorstand gesponsorten Regenbogenforellenbesatz im *Tümpel*. Oder nehmt ihr dazu auch schon Bachforellen.
Und das dies in Bayern nicht gemacht wird, lass ich mir von dir nicht erzählen! 


Nachtrag:
Brauchst auch nicht nachträglich noch nen dritten Punkt hinzufügen! Machts auch nicht glaubwürdiger!


----------



## kxxxkfxx (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Zoddl schrieb:


> @krickfan
> Erzähl mir jetzt doch nix von fliegenden Teppichen! Die Rede war vom für den Vorstand gesponsorten Regenbogenforellenbesatz im *Tümpel*. Oder nehmt ihr dazu auch schon Bachforellen.
> Und das dies in Bayern nicht gemacht wird, lass ich mir von dir nicht erzählen!



Ich weiß von solchen Aktionen jedenfalls nichts.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> Brauchst auch nicht nachträglich noch nen dritten Punkt hinzufügen! Machts auch nicht glaubwürdiger!



Das war mir schon wichtig. Nicht dass jemand denkt, wir setzen Bachforellen in irgendwelche Baggerseen. Soll es ja auch geben ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Hier wird überwiegend in fangfähigen Größen besetzt. Die Gewässer bleiben nach dem Besatz aber in der Regel ca. 2 Monate gesperrt.
> 
> Setzlinge werden zuvor, wenn möglich, in vereinseigenen Aufzuchtteichen auf diese Größen herangezogen.
> 
> ...



Ich habe hin und her überlegt, ob ich diesen Diskussionsstrang löschen soll, weil er wohl vordergründig nix mit Pool zu tun hat.

In der Tat hat er´s doch, nämlich als Beweis dass die Pools nicht nur aus fischereilicher Sicht von großem Vorteil sind, sondern auch weil dort die schlimmsten Auswüchse verfehlter Besatzpolitik weitgehend verhindert werden. Besatz mit fangfähigen Fischen, ohne dass zuvor der Bestand durch eine Katastrophe zusammengebrochen ist, ist put and take in reinster Form. Wenn sich ein Bundesland Waidgerechtigkeit und extensive befischung auf die Fahnen geschrieben hat, dann ist es hahnebüchend, wenn sowas zugelassen wird.

Der zweite Punkt ist, dass ein solches Vereinskoloriertes Großmachtgehabe dort sicher auch keine Basis hätte.
Einen Angler aus einem Verein zu weisen, obwohl er gegen keinerlei Fangbeschränkungen verstoßen hat, ist allerübelste Gutsherrenart, um es mal ganz milde auszudrücken.
Jugendliche so braun zu impfen, dürfte genauso strafbar sein, wie der Verweis aus dem Verein gegenüber den betroffenen Anglern ein klarer Vertragsbruch ist.

Wenn ein Verein nicht möchte, dass Weißfische in unbegrenzter Zahl entnommen werden, dann kann man das über eine simple Fangbegrenzung ganz leicht juristisch einwandfrei, fair und für alle geltend festlegen.

Man könnte jetzt aber das Geschmäckle bekommen, dass dies auch wieder nicht passt, weil die Herren Gutmenschen dann ob der Entnahmepflicht nach erreichen der Fangbegrenzung ebenfalls das Angeln einstelen müssten. 

Wenn es noch eines Beispiels bedurft hätte, um die Vorteile eines Gewässerpools nach Vorbild der neuen BL zu verfestigen, dann wurde das hiermit gegeben.

Und um Pauschalisierungsvorwürfen entgegen zu treten, beziehe ich mich ausschließlich auf den hier als Beispiel genannten Verein und solche, die es genauso handhaben.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> In der Tat hat er´s doch, nämlich als Beweis dass die Pools nicht nur  aus fischereilicher Sicht von großem Vorteil sind, sondern auch weil  dort die schlimmsten Auswüchse verfehlter Besatzpolitik weitgehend  verhindert werden. Besatz mit fangfähigen Fischen, ohne dass zuvor der  Bestand durch eine Katastrophe zusammengebrochen ist, ist put and take  in reinster Form. Wenn sich ein Bundesland Waidgerechtigkeit und  extensive befischung auf die Fahnen geschrieben hat, dann ist es  hahnebüchend, wenn sowas zugelassen wird.



Die Flüsse sind begradigt und mit Steinen ausgelegt, Hochwasser werden vermieden, die Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten der Gewässer verändert, Querverbauungen eingezogen (in der Regnitz im Schnitt alle 5 km).

Der Mensch hat in den durchindustrialisierten Bundsländern eine natürliche Reproduktion viele Fischarten nahezu unmöglich gemacht.

Dazu kommt dann noch der Angeldruck (jedes Jahr in Bayern ca. 12.000 Jungangler).

Und ja, das ist put and take in Reinkultur. Anders geht es nicht. 

Nur mal eine kleine Anekdote:
Vor 2 Jahren hat ein Bekannter laut eigener Aussage die Anzahl der Angler an einem Fluss gezählt (ca. 10 km Strecke), an dem ab diesem Tag die Forellensaison eröffnet wurde: 387 !!!

Erkläre mir bitte, was ein Pool an dieser Situation ändern würde. Auch dort müsste massiv besetzt werden oder die Gewässer wären leer.


Ich weiß nicht, ob jemand von Euch überhaupt Ahnung hat, wie eine Gewässerpacht abläuft. Hier mal ein Auszug vom letzten Jahr aus einer Bekanntmachung eines sehr guten vereins hier in der Gegend:

_"Der XXX See  (8 ha) wurde von unserem Verein gepachtet und  wird in den nächsten Wochen mit 40 Zentnern Karpfen, 10 Zentnern  Schleien und Zandern besetzt.
            Der See wird nach einem Anfischen noch in diesem Jahr zum befischen freigegeben."_

Wenn ich in meiner alten Heimat an die Neiße gehe, treffe ich dort auf 20 km keinen einzigen Angler. Da funktioniert auch der Pool.
Besatz täte dort aber auch Not. Die Hechtbestände sind in der vergangenen 20 Jahren auf max. 30% zusammengebrochen, weil die Laichgründe fehlen. Der Aal ist nahezu komplett verschwunden. Zander wurde in den vergangenen 2 Jahren keiner gefangen (Ich hatte vor 20 Jahren pro Jahr ca. 4).



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der zweite Punkt ist, dass ein solches Vereinskoloriertes Großmachtgehabe dort sicher auch keine Basis hätte.
> Einen Angler aus einem Verein zu weisen, obwohl er gegen keinerlei  Fangbeschränkungen verstoßen hat, ist allerübelste Gutsherrenart, um es  mal ganz milde auszudrücken.
> Jugendliche so braun zu impfen, dürfte genauso strafbar sein, wie der  Verweis aus dem Verein gegenüber den betroffenen Anglern ein klarer  Vertragsbruch ist.



Auszug aus dem Aufnahmeantrag des Vereins:

_"Der Antragsteller wird zwei Jahre auf Probe aufgenommen, innerhalb dieser Zeit kann die Mitgliedschaft beiderseits ohne Angaben von Gründen aufgelöst werden."_

Und jetzt erkläre mir, wo der Vertragsbruch liegt.

Und übrigens: Was heißt hier "braun impfen". Solche Nazi-Vergleiche verbitte ich mir in aller Klarheit. Es hakt wohl aus. Bei uns werden alle gleich behandelt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Auszug aus dem Aufnahmeantrag des Vereins:
> 
> _"Der Antragsteller wird zwei Jahre auf Probe aufgenommen, innerhalb dieser Zeit kann die Mitgliedschaft beiderseits ohne Angaben von Gründen aufgelöst werden."_
> 
> ...



Um das sofort klarzustellen, damit habe ich in keinem Fall Dich gemeint, sondern jenen zitierten:

*Zitat*

_Der Vertreter eines Bezirksverbands hat Junganglern, die demnächst ihre  Prüfung ablegen, eine Einführung zu den Eintrittsmodalitäten in den  Verein gegeben.
U.a. hat er sinngemäß folgendes erklärt:
"Wir haben gelegentlich Probleme mit Anglern, die aus Russland stammen.  Da wurden in der Vergangenheit beispielsweise eimerweise Weißfische mit  nach Hause genommen._


Der Grat zur Fremdenfeindlichkeit ist sehr schmal und wurde hier klar überschritten. Solche Aussagen, insbesondere als vermeintliche " Respektsperson" gegenüber Jugendlichen ist in höchstem Maße bedenklich. 




Nochmal die unbeantwortete Frage:
*
Warum keine Fangbegrenzung für Weißfische?


*Es bleibt dabei. In einem Verein ist die Gefahr, dass dieser mit Gutsherrentum geleitet wird wesentlich größer, als in einem Pool.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> OK, eine "mir passt Deine Nase nicht"- Klausel  sichert das juristisch ab. Macht es aber nicht besser. Was, außer einem  Verstoß gegen die Vereinsbestimmungen oder Gesetzesübertretungen,  rechtfertigt einen Vereinsausschluß?
> Dafür braucht man keine Alibiklausel. Und wer entscheidet, ob die Klausel greift? Der Vorstand, oder die Mitgliederversammlung?



Die Probezeit-Klausel ist für die Jungangler, von großem Vorteil. Erstens kommen auch sie auf diese Weise ohne finanzielle Einbuße aus einem Verein raus, wenn sie sich dort nicht gut aufgehoben fühlen, zweitens sinkt so in den Vereinen die Hemmschwelle, Leute aufzunehmen ohne dass man weiß, ob sie ein Problem werden könnten.

Im Prinzip ist das der gleiche Mechanismus wie bei der Probezeit im Job.

Ich war jahrelang im Vorstand eines großen Skatvereins hier in der Gegend. Dort haben wir über die Jahre während der Probezeit auch zwei Personen wieder ausgeschlossen, weil es mit denen immer wieder Reibereien gab. Rein rechtlich haben sie sich nichts zu Schulden kommen lassen. Man will in Vereinen aber Ruhe und ein gutes Klima haben.

Zur Frage, wer Entscheidungen zu Ausschlüssen trifft: Das ist in den meisten Vereinen der Vorstand zusammen mit benannten Vertretern der Anglerschaft. Die gleiche Gruppe fällt auch Entscheidungen im Falle von Verstößen gegen Gesetze oder Satzung.




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der Grat zur Fremdenfeindlichkeit ist sehr schmal und wurde hier klar  überschritten. Solche Aussagen, insbesondere als vermeintliche "  Respektsperson" gegenüber Jugendlichen ist in höchstem Maße bedenklich.
> 
> Ja klar, sieht man an der "Nasenklausel". Alle werden gleich behandelt, besonders die "Russen".



Hier wird, zumindest in den großen Vereinen, jeder Jungangler aufgenommen, egal woher er stammt und wer er ist. Jeder bekommt seine Chance. 
Dass der Dorfverein Hinterdupfing da vielleicht anders drauf ist, steht auch außer Frage. Aber solche Hinterwäldler gibt's überall.


Mich würde aber schon noch Deine Meinung zu meiner Antwort bzgl. der Besatzproblematik interessieren. Glaubst Du wirklich, diese Situation ist in Pools anders und wenn ja, warum?


----------



## antonio (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

du drehst es dir immer wieder wie du es brauchst.
fakt ist nun mal bei deinem beschriebenen fall:

1. sie werden/wurden ausgeschlossen weil sie viel weißfisch fangen(was nicht verboten ist) und nicht weil es reibereien gab/gibt

2. den junganglern wird ganz konkret gesagt, daß wenn sie sich wie die russen verhalten, sie wieder gehen dürfen.

antonio


----------



## ivo (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Zur Frage, wer Entscheidungen zu Ausschlüssen trifft: Das ist in den meisten Vereinen der Vorstand zusammen mit benannten Vertretern der Anglerschaft. Die gleiche Gruppe fällt auch Entscheidungen im Falle von Verstößen gegen Gesetze oder Satzung.




Und wer autorisiert die Aufnahme? Auch der Vorstand?


----------



## kxxxkfxx (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> *
> Warum keine Fangbegrenzung für Weißfische?
> *



Ich hatte vergessen, auf diesen Punkt einzugehen.

Sowas ist doch in der Praxis durch Fangbegrenzungen fast nicht zu regeln, weil sonst jeder Verein ein halbes Buch an Vorschriften erstellen müsste.

Nehmen wir das Beispiel Rotauge/Rotfeder:
Hier wollen wir die Laichfische schützen. Das Gesetz verbietet aber die Festlegung von Küchenkorridoren, wenn dies nicht explizit behördlich genehmigt wurde. Sonst dürfen nur Schonmaße festgelegt werden. Das geht wiederum bei Weißfisch nur schwer, da man den Anglern die Chance geben muss, Köderfische zu fangen.
Viele Vereine hier haben deshalb Rotauge/Rotfeder ganzjährig unter Schutz gestellt mit der Ausnahme, dass pro Tag 3 Fische als Köderfisch gefangen werden dürfen. Wenn nun jemand mit drei 30 cm großen Rotaugen im Eimer angetroffen wird, kann er imm er noch behaupten, dass er diese als Welsköder nehmen will, glauben wird es ihm niemand. Verstoßen hat er trotzdem gegen keine Festlegung.

Und bei Mengenfestlegungen wird es nicht einfacher. Typischerweise wird in die Fangbücher nicht jeder Weißfisch unter 20cm eingetragen. Man müsste die Angler also verpflichten, jedes Moderlieschen aufzunehmen. Der Vorstand, der das festlegt, wird von seinen Anglern erschlagen ...

Alles nicht so einfach.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Die Probezeit-Klausel ist für die Jungangler, von großem Vorteil. Erstens kommen auch sie auf diese Weise ohne finanzielle Einbuße aus einem Verein raus, wenn sie sich dort nicht gut aufgehoben fühlen, zweitens sinkt so in den Vereinen die Hemmschwelle, Leute aufzunehmen ohne dass man weiß, ob sie ein Problem werden könnten.
> 
> Also gilt die Probezeitklausel nur für Jungangler? Und die aus dem Verein verwiesenen Weißfischfänger waren auch Jungangler?
> 
> ...



Die Besatzproblematik diskutieren wir grade hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=232494

Wir laufen hier schon hart an der Grenze des off topic und so ganz spezielle Fragen sind in separaten Themen sicher besser aufgehoben. 

Betrachtet man das auf die Frage Pool oder Verein, so wird in beiden sicher nicht immer das optimale gemacht. Die Gefahr, dass die Wünsche der zahlenden (und den Verein somit in Druck bringenden) Vereinsmitglieder die Besatzpolitik bestimmen, sind in einem Verein aber sicher größer, als in einem Pool.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



ivo schrieb:


> Und wer autorisiert die Aufnahme? Auch der Vorstand?



Per Satzung meist der Vorstand im Rahmen einer Durchsprache in der nächsten Vorstandssitzung nach Eingang des Aufnahmeantrags.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Ich hatte vergessen, auf diesen Punkt einzugehen.
> 
> Sowas ist doch in der Praxis durch Fangbegrenzungen fast nicht zu regeln, weil sonst jeder Verein ein halbes Buch an Vorschriften erstellen müsste.
> 
> ...



Ich müsste jetzt wieder darauf zurückkomen, dass diese Probleme ursächlich in der Entnahmepflicht liegen, die man mit den tollsten Schonbestimmungen auszuhebeln versucht.
Das ist aber hier wirklich nicht das Thema. Wenn Du möchtest, diskutieren wir das im Entnahmepflicht-Thema weiter.


----------



## andi72 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

naja, eins bringt ihr aber durcheinander, denn DAV vereine im osten haben , sofern über den gewässerfond organisiert nach den gleichen regeln und pflichten zu handeln,von vereins bzw ortsgruppen abweichenden minisachen mal abgesehn, zb. tümpel x an weisfisch raus was raus geht , weil verbuttet, oder die anzahl der arbeitsstunden individuell festgelegt. interne vereinsmeierei ist mir in den 5 gruppen in denen ich die letzten ?? 20 jahre war nich vorgekommen , weil eben alle die gleichen regeln zu befolgen haben.
...aus dem grund kommt für mich nur die gewässerfond-lösung in frage.

zu eimerweise weisfisch - wen stört das ? immerhin weis ich - das wenns tatsächlich russische kollegen waren - das die nich in die tonne fliegen sondern in einer exquisiten fisch-soljanka enden ....

andi


----------



## kxxxkfxx (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



andi72 schrieb:


> zu eimerweise weisfisch - wen stört das ? immerhin weis ich - das wenns tatsächlich russische kollegen waren - das die nich in die tonne fliegen sondern in einer exquisiten fisch-soljanka enden ....



Rotauge und Rotfeder stehen in Franken mittlerweile teils unter ganzjährigem Schutz, weil die Bestände zusammengebrochen sind.
http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?t=65655

In Vereinsgewässern setzen einige Vereine aber nachwievor auf freiwillige Einsicht.

Die Weißfischbestände sind hier leider alles andere als gesund.  Die Ursachen dafür heißen Kormoran und Waller, im Main gibt's wohl auch Probleme mit der Grundel als Laichräuber.


----------



## antonio (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

weißt du überhaupt was du willst entweder geschützt oder freiwillige einsicht, was denn nun?

antonio


----------



## grünspan (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Hallo Ralle




> In der Tat hat er´s doch, nämlich als Beweis       dass die Pools       nicht nur aus fischereilicher Sicht von großem Vorteil sind,       sondern auch weil       dort die schlimmsten Auswüchse verfehlter Besatzpolitik weitgehend       verhindert       werden.




     Das die Pools wie in MV, BRB, Sachen usw. auf       den Zugang zum       Angeln einen klaren Vorteil haben ist unbestritten.
     Aber deine Aussage zur Besatzpolitik stimmt nun       überhaupt       nicht.|bigeyes
     Muss ich leider zugeben. Da kenne ich aber       genügend Vereine,       die ihre Gewässer um Längen sinnvoller bewirtschaften und aus der       logischen       Konsequenz heraus auch den Zugang beschränken.


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Nabend,


> Da kenne ich aber genügend Vereine, die ihre Gewässer um Längen sinnvoller bewirtschaften und aus der logischen Konsequenz heraus auch den Zugang beschränken.


Und genau da sehe ich einen gewissen Trend.
Mitlerweile versuchen und schaffen es Vereine hier sich eigene Gewässer zu "besorgen" . Meistens Pacht - weniger Kauf. Die haben schlichweg keinen Bock mehr auf substanzlose Pool = Verbandsgewässer.Was Besatz und vorallem Zugang betrifft - nun machen die ihre eigenen Gesetze.Dazu zählt dann *auch die Ausgrenzung von bestimmten Anglertypen.*
Da wir hier mehr als genug Gewässer haben fällt das nicht weiter ins Gewicht. Noch hat hier jeder Angler sehr sehr preisgünstigen Zugang zu einer vielzahl an Gewässern... 

Fazit - die Attraktivität der Poolgewässer sinkt , die der vereinseigenen steigt.
Dort wo Geld hintersteht wird viel getan um an ein eigenes Gewässer zu kommen. Für den Rest ist noch genug Pool da....
..


----------



## N_S Dakota (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Mann kann es aber auch so betrachten das
der allg. Neid und die Missgunst doch auch 
einen erheblichen Motivationsantrieb geben, 
die Pool-Regelung und deren selbsbestimmter 
Umgang in der Natur mit dem Fischen ,dem Lagern 
und dem offenem Feuer in Frage zu stellen !-!-!  

Das Angler oder besser gesagt " Menschen " 
wie diese Platon oder Aristoteles beschreiben,
in einem Land mit hoher Bevöllkerungsdichte
nunmal nicht erfreut sind bzw. dem Nächsten neiden , 
das anderswo, ganz im Gegensatz zur eigenen Heimat,
die " geliebten " Angelkollegen einfach und frei in die 
Natur ziehen und einen Pool aufsuchen können ohne 
das der " Mensch " dies ebenfalls vermag ! 

Also warum dem Nächsten etwas gönnen, 
was nicht im eigenen Vermögen liegt ? 

könnte auch das ein Beweggrund sein 
weßhalb trotz guter Argumente für die
eine oder andere Regelung in bestimmten 
Arealen die Rädelsführer so sehr auf das 
Satzungsdiktat pochen ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Fazit - die Attraktivität der Poolgewässer sinkt , die der vereinseigenen steigt.
> Dort wo Geld hintersteht wird viel getan um an ein eigenes Gewässer zu kommen. Für den Rest ist noch genug Pool da....
> ..



Attraktivität im Sinne von überbesetzten Fischpuffs, in wunderbarer landschaftlicher Lage, verkauft/verpachtet von Geschäftemachern an Geschäftemacher - also Anglerdisneyland mit überhöhten Eintrittspreisen nur für gut Betuchte?|kopfkrat

Der "Rest" also die andere Klasse Angler(und damit auch Menschen ) können die teils schwer erreichbaren und oder landschaftlich unattraktiven Gewässer nutzen.

Sind ja eh minderwertig, weil ihnen das Geld fehlt, "state of the art" mitzuangeln.

Weitergedacht fällt mir ein - warum eigentlich nicht "Angel-Zonen", weitab vom Schuss schaffen, für das Pack, welches die feinen Herren beim edlen Waidwerk belästigt?

Am besten abschließen wenn sie drin sind, dann kann man sich überall in gekaufter Freiheit frei bewegen.#6

Natürlich nur, solange man finanziell mithalten kann.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

#6#6#6 very good posting !!!

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Firehawk81 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Kurz, Prägnant, Überspitz = Wunderbar @Professor Tinca


Achso ich bin Pro Pool.


----------



## antonio (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

was hier von den "poolgegnern" an argumenten gebracht wird (vermüllung,übermäßige entnahme etc) findet man auch an vereinsgewässern.
hier vor allem je größer der verein wird und je anonymer bzw. wenn das kontrollsystem nicht funktioniert.
es ist also keine frage ob verein oder pool sondern einfach die frage nach funktionierenden kontrollen und den entsprechenden sanktionen.

antonio


----------



## Gunnar. (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Nabend,

Andi , ich hau dir bald den Helm in Brand. Am Wochenende bin ich in PW. Haste Lust auf nen Backenbalett? |wavey:



Der eine spitze Feder führt schrieb:


> Attraktivität im Sinne von überbesetzten Fischpuffs, in wunderbarer landschaftlicher Lage, verkauft/verpachtet von Geschäftemachern an Geschäftemacher - also Anglerdisneyland mit überhöhten Eintrittspreisen nur für gut Betuchte?|kopfkrat
> 
> Das wird es sicher geben. Keine Frage....Nur, die die ich kenne die haben entweder als Verein vom LAV gepachtet oder über Kredite finanziert.
> Und was die Fischpuffs betrifft - Andi , du kennst die Gewässerlage in MV ...... wieviel Gewässer haben hier Puffkarakter??
> ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> Andi , ich hau dir bald den Helm in Brand. Am Wochenende bin ich in PW. Haste Lust auf nen Backenbalett? |wavey:



Wenn du das Echo verträgst.:m

Im Übrigen biste selbst schuld, wenn du solche angreifbaren Aussagen tätigst.
Egal wie du es drehst, sobald Menschen wegen Geld aus ihrer Heimatnatur ausgesperrt werden, werde ich das kritisieren.


----------



## Gunnar. (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Ok,  den Fehdehandschu nehm ich an!! Du hast die Wahl der Waffen. Ort und Zeitpunkt wähle ich!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Ich würde sagen Fliegenrute - will dir ja nicht allzusehr wehtun.:m

Um halbsiebenvorneun hinter der Milchbar passt.#6


----------



## Gunnar. (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Bevor das hier noch weiter in OT ausartet....

Die Duellbedingungen handlen wir grade per PN aus...


----------

